# Italy shows how it is done right...people who spread islamism get instant deportation



## MarkusS

Italy deported two morrocoans who went into a church and shouted "Allahu Akbar"

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...005318-54be-11e6-b652-315ae5d4d4dd_story.html

over all 102 islamsist got deported since 2015. Imams who named their children "Jihad" as well as islamsts who shouted "Allahu Akbar" on public places and scared people. 

Another 549 suspects are imprisoned while all otehr islamists are under 24/4 suerveillance.

There are not many countries in western europe with that strict laws. The zero tolerance policy kept italy save so far. Not one terrorist attack was sucessfull in italy. Even smallest islamist activity leads to instant deportation

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## Love And War

They always shout Allahu Akbar......LOL


----------



## shhh

MarkusS said:


> Italy deported two morrocoans who went into a church and shouted "Allahu Akbar"
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...005318-54be-11e6-b652-315ae5d4d4dd_story.html
> 
> over all 102 islamsist got deported since 2015. Imams who named their children "Jihad" as well as islamsts who shouted "Allahu Akbar" on public places and scared people.
> 
> Another 549 suspects are imprisoned while all otehr islamists are under 24/4 suerveillance.
> 
> There are not many countries in western europe with that strict laws. The zero tolerance policy kept italy save so far. Not one terrorist attack was sucessfull in italy. Even smallest islamist activity leads to instant deportation



That is called oppression. Or racism. Or hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## war&peace

Just on the particular incident of shouting Allahu Akbar in Church I think, both sides pushed the limits too far..I don't know the details but of course this term has been turned into a terror word by media and the brainwashed zombies have played their role into defaming the term.
Thus their act of shouting Allahu Akbar in Church could evoke a sense of fear in the hearts of infidels and that was totally needless and uncalled for. That also shows how clueless and ignorant both of the guys have been of the current situation in the world. However, deporting is also too extreme step on the part of Italian govt and they should fined them with a 100 euro or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## damm1t

Lol racists..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vikas Kumar

Fair enough, nothing wrong against any religion but Their country their rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mustang06

Well that's unfortunate. Not everyone is a terrorist!


----------



## shhh

Vikas Kumar said:


> Fair enough, nothing wrong against any religion but Their country their rules.



Did you just gave ISIS the right authority to prosecute non-muslims? or the Muslims who do not buy their idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vikas Kumar

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Did you just gave ISIS the right authority to prosecute non-muslims? or the Muslims who do not buy their idea.


Nahi bhai Jaan, I just liked the idea of a country to control extremism in their country. At the end of the day they are just trying to make sure that their county men are safe. They are not killed in the name of religion by some Wahhabi's. 

I will say the same if Italy starts throwing Hindus out from their country for spreading Hinduism.

Isis kill people, innocent women and children. They are not Muslims.

Please don't compare them with any living thing as they are not worth it

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## waz

He said the two expulsions to Morocco involved a 25-year-old man who threw a 300-year-old wooden crucifix to the ground earlier this month inside a Venice church and a 69-year-old man who burst into a church last year in Trentino, northern Italy, and shouted abusive statements about Catholicism.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...005318-54be-11e6-b652-315ae5d4d4dd_story.html

What a piece of work these filth are.....Good job, boot them to the twilight zone. They have no place in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## shhh

Vikas Kumar said:


> Nahi bhai Jaan, I just liked the idea of a country to control extremism in their country. At the end of the day they are just trying to make sure that their county men are safe. They are not killed in the name of religion by some Wahhabi's.
> 
> I will say the same if Italy starts throwing Hindus out from their country for spreading Hinduism.
> 
> Isis kill people, innocent women and children. They are not Muslims.
> 
> Please don't compare them with any living thing as they are not worth it



What is so wrong about spread Hinduism or Islam, unless they are forcing you to convert to your religion, there is nothing wrong with it.

They kicked them out for a joke, a bad joke, but still a joke. That is nothing short of extremism.
You said their state, their rules, it applies to everybody, including ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamilnadu

Shaheer ul haq said:


> What is so wrong about spread Hinduism or Islam, unless they are forcing you to convert to your religion, there is nothing wrong with it.
> 
> They kicked them out for a joke, a bad joke, but still a joke. That is nothing short of extremism.
> You said their state, their rules, it applies to everybody, including ISIS.


Do you or your country recognise ISIS represent a country,
Stop making stupid comparisions plz.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mpk1988

Stupid vermin. Let others openly preach in your godforsaken lands then?? 
Brain dead mullahs and their disciples.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

In this case I clearly support the Italian decision. You have no right to disturb and insult Christian communities.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jetray

Shaheer ul haq said:


> That is called oppression. Or racism. Or hypocrisy.


Well is it ? how so.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jun/23/malaysia-highest-court-allah-bible-ban
Muslim activists celebrate as judges reject Catholic church's argument that Arabic word has been used for centuries in Malay-language literature to refer to the Christian God



war&peace said:


> Allahu Akbar in Church could evoke a sense of fear in the hearts of infidels


infidels? what do you mean by this.


----------



## shhh

Tamilnadu said:


> Do you or your country recognise ISIS represent a country,
> Stop making stupid comparisions plz.



No, but they are effectively controlling their state 



jetray said:


> Well is it ? how so.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jun/23/malaysia-highest-court-allah-bible-ban
> Muslim activists celebrate as judges reject Catholic church's argument that Arabic word has been used for centuries in Malay-language literature to refer to the Christian God
> 
> 
> infidels? what do you mean by this.



How is that racism? They could just present a better argument, they couldn't so they lost the cause.
These guys were not even given the option present their case.
Just thrown out of the country for making a joke.
NOW THAT IS RACISM.


----------



## war&peace

jetray said:


> Well is it ? how so.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jun/23/malaysia-highest-court-allah-bible-ban
> Muslim activists celebrate as judges reject Catholic church's argument that Arabic word has been used for centuries in Malay-language literature to refer to the Christian God
> 
> 
> infidels? what do you mean by this.


Non-Muslims, Catholics


----------



## Tamilnadu

Shaheer ul haq said:


> No, but they are effectively controlling their state


You dont have to go to such lenghts to jusify ISIS.

End of the day,the guys where deported becuase they dont deserve to live in an open society..why would someone go to others place of worship and do that if his intention was not to create trouble or religion has got into his head so much that he can be a threat to the society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Henry ME 95

Although this is a rather extreme measure. it is worth noting that the men were trying to be rude & start shit.
thus they did deserve some form of punishment under law (that said i would have fined them 500 euros & gave them a public caning).
they have the right to practice the Islamic faith, however they must also respect the other religious communities within Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

waz said:


> He said the two expulsions to Morocco involved a 25-year-old man who threw a 300-year-old wooden crucifix to the ground earlier this month inside a Venice church and a 69-year-old man who burst into a church last year in Trentino, northern Italy, and shouted abusive statements about Catholicism.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...005318-54be-11e6-b652-315ae5d4d4dd_story.html
> 
> What a piece of work these filth are.....Good job, boot them to the twilight zone. They have no place in Europe.


These ugly brain dead people should be sent back to where they belong. These selfish bast*** do not think about the disservice they do to their own communities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

With all respect this is exactly what was accepted of Italy. Contrary to what people think liberal democratic values are product of the North West Europeans. Italy was introduced to democracy and rule of law at gun point after it was defeated by the Allies in WW2. The intrinsic autocratic, totalitarian, fascist tendancies have always been there.

A country that one day worshiped the _Il Duce_ and then proceeded to turn on him like wild animals - hanging him and his mistress like hunks of meat on hooks displayed remarkable similarities to their neighbours the Libyans. who similarly turned on their "leader" Gaddafi. They also then beat him to death. Both incidents were pictured.

And the Italian's have absolute right to complain about migrants not obeying the law and respecting wider society. We all know Italian's are exemplars of peace and harmony. Just look at the millions who migrated to USA and provided us all with great entertainment. The godfather, the mafia, drugs, prostitution, racketeering, assasinations. They provided template for all migrants.

If they (Italians) can to this (below) to their _Il Duce_ then these guys (the Allah Akbar) who deserved punishment got away lightly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Śakra

Kaptaan said:


> With all respect this is exactly what was *accepted* of Italy.



expected*


I agree with the rest of your post. I've been to Rome before, it is by far one of the dirtiest place I've ever been to, save for India. Actually, 5 star areas in Delhi are nice but the luxury hotel I stayed in in Rome surrounded by filth and graffiti. Overall, not a place I would ever return to.


----------



## war&peace

Kaptaan said:


> With all respect this is exactly what was accepted of Italy. Contrary to what people think liberal democratic values are product of the North West Europeans. Italy was introduced to democracy and rule of law at gun point after it was defeated by the Allies in WW2. The intrinsic autocratic, totalitarian, fascist tendancies have always been there.
> 
> A country that one day worshiped the _Il Duce_ and then proceeded to turn on him like wild animals - hanging him and his mistress like hunks of meat on hooks displayed remarkable similarities to their neighbours the Libyans. who similarly turned on their "leader" Gaddafi. They also then beat him to death. Both incidents were pictured.
> 
> And the Italian's have absolute right to complain about migrants not obeying the law and respecting wider society. We all know Italian's are exemplars of peace and harmony. Just look at the millions who migrated to USA and provided us all with great entertainment. The godfather, the mafia, drugs, prostitution, racketeering, assasinations. They provided template for all migrants.
> 
> If they (Italians) can to this (below) to their _Il Duce_ then these guys (the Allah Akbar) who deserved punishment got away lightly.


Sir what I see is over-reaction and disproportionate punishment. Those guys were idiots but Italy has shown extremism at the state level.


----------



## neem456

I dont get it, first you risk your life to get into europe, and then once you get inside instead of working hard to make a life for yourself in your dream country, you do such acts ? Why ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> That is called oppression. Or racism. Or hypocrisy.



no, its common sense. They are guests. Our government has the duty to protect its citizen. That stands above evrything. They dont belong here and made that clear that they dont want be here. Our government acts and sends them bavk where they came from.

We are at war. Time for kindness is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## third eye

war&peace said:


> Thus their act of shouting Allahu Akbar in Church could evoke a sense of* fear in the hearts of infidels* and that was totally needless and uncalled for.



This remark alone shows a mindset.

Here is a definition of the world you have carelessly ( or intentionally ? ) used, look at the underlined part ;

*infidel ˈɪnfɪd(ə)l/ archaic noun*

*1.*
*a person who has no religion or whose religion is not that of the majority.*
*"a crusade against infidels and heretics"
synonyms: unbeliever, disbeliever, non-believer, heathen, pagan, idolater, idolatress, heretic,agnostic, atheist, non-theist, nihilist, apostate, freethinker, libertine, dissenter,nonconformist;*
_*adjective*_

*1.*
*adhering to a religion other than that of the majority.*
*"the infidel foe"*
In Italy Muslims are not a majority. So, who then is the Infidel ? The Muslim or the Christian ?

Next, isnt going to a Church forbidden in Islam ? Why would a Muslim go to a Church unless he intended to create a scare or scene ? Why would he shout Allah o Akbar in a Church unless he wanted to make a scare / scene ?




war&peace said:


> That also shows how clueless and ignorant both of the guys have been of the current situation in the world. However, deporting is also too extreme step on the part of Italian govt and they should fined them with a 100 euro or so.



Deporting was the right thing to do. Such things need to be nipped in the bud & send a message to those with twisted minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Cherokee

war&peace said:


> Just on the particular incident of shouting Allahu Akbar in Church I think, both sides pushed the limits too far..I don't know the details but of course this term has been turned into a terror word by media and the brainwashed zombies have played their role into defaming the term.
> Thus their act of shouting Allahu Akbar in Church could evoke a sense of fear in the hearts of infidels and that was totally needless and uncalled for. That also shows how clueless and ignorant both of the guys have been of the current situation in the world. However, deporting is also too extreme step on the part of Italian govt and they should fined them with a 100 euro or so.



Read and then comment .
"He said the two expulsions to Morocco involved a 25-year-old man who threw a 300-year-old wooden crucifix to the ground earlier this month inside a Venice church and a 69-year-old man who burst into a church last year in Trentino, northern Italy, and shouted abusive statements about Catholicism."

Tomorrow if someone goes to a mosque in Pakistan and throws Quran to the ground or hurl abuses towards Islam after barging into a mosque do recommend a 100 rupee fine .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

Shaheer ul haq said:


> That is called oppression. Or racism. Or hypocrisy.



Yeah right! - Do not go to Italy, Do not live in Italy - do yourself's a favor and quit blaming them for having a clean approach to a trivial matter. In fact i cant help but praise the Italians about this. I only hope this spread's worldwide. its not racism its not a race they talking about, its an ideology - get your fact's straight! Islam is a religion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Rex

Vikas Kumar said:


> Fair enough, nothing wrong against any religion but Their country their rules.


*
It's high time Muslim states adopted the same policy, our country our rules.*


----------



## illusion8

T-Rex said:


> *It's high time Muslim states adopted the same policy, our country our rules.*



Muslim running have their own rules..

The "bringing democracy" to the Muslims is crazy though.

OT: what's wrong with the Moroccans? They are increasingly involved in extremism related events in Europe.


----------



## T-Rex

illusion8 said:


> Muslim running have their own rules..
> 
> The "bringing democracy" to the Muslims is crazy though.
> 
> OT: what's wrong with the Moroccans? They are increasingly involved in extremism related events in Europe.



*No, Muslims don't have their rules in their countries, that's the root of the evil. They have the rules set by some puppets who are controlled by hostile states.*


----------



## illusion8

T-Rex said:


> *No, Muslims don't have their rules in their countries, that's the root of the evil. They have the rules set by some puppets who are controlled by hostile states.*



I suppose you are inferring to shariah rule, Saudi follows it quite closely...but then it's supposedly the biggest source of waahabism and terror funding in the world (according to Muslims themselves).

If they did not have oil, I suppose they would be comparable to any other crisis ridden Muslim state.

Capitalism, modern technology, education, inventions etc are key for the modern world. All this is mostly possible in a free world.


----------



## -SINAN-

Henry ME 95 said:


> Although this is a rather extreme measure.


Better to be safe than sorry. Also, these kind of idiots makes the life hard for the Muslim communities living in the Christian countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-Rex

illusion8 said:


> I suppose you are inferring to shariah rule,


*
I'm not inferring anything, I'm just stating a fact. Vast majority of Muslims are turned into minorities in their own countries through coups and election dramas.*


----------



## Kambojaric

If they had been misbehaving in a church then fair enough. These kinds of idiots embarrass the majority of the Muslims living peacefully in European countries who don't engage in such activities. The Italians are doing us a favour as well hence.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UKBengali

Italy is a joke and the OP is not smart enough to realise
the dangerous path that Italy is now going down.


----------



## kasper95

UKBengali said:


> Italy is a joke and the OP is not smart enough to realise
> the dangerous path that Italy is now going down.


why dangerous path ,don't tell me other muslims are hurt and attack Italy .


----------



## Vikas Kumar

T-Rex said:


> *It's high time Muslim states adopted the same policy, our country our rules.*


I think that will be a good thing to do. Already most of the Muslim counties are doing the same. Minorities have no rights and they live like second hand citizens.



Shaheer ul haq said:


> What is so wrong about spread Hinduism or Islam, unless they are forcing you to convert to your religion, there is nothing wrong with it.
> 
> They kicked them out for a joke, a bad joke, but still a joke. That is nothing short of extremism.
> You said their state, their rules, it applies to everybody, including ISIS.


I think evrything is wrong on it. What is the need to put so much effort in spreading any religion.

Everybody must follow his/her on religion and let others see how good it is and now if people want to convert to any of than then their choiCe.

It will spread by default if it's a religion of peace and harmony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

I kind of support this deportation


----------



## Soumitra

*Pakistani man jailed for chanting 'Allahu Akbar'on Emirates flight*

Shehraz Sarwar has been jailed after the outburst on a Birmingham-bound flight.

A Pakistani man who screamed ‘Allahu Akbar’ during turbulence on a Birmingham-bound flight earlier this year has been jailed, the _Mirror_reported.

Shehraz Sarwar, who was arrested for using threatening words and behaviour on the plane, threw food and towels around causing uproar in the aircraft as people feared a terrorist attack.

*Man arrested after shouting ‘Allahu Akbar’ on Emirates flight*

The 38-year-old has now been jailed for ten weeks at Birmingham Crown Court.

Earlier during takeoff, the 38-year-old had refused to fasten his seat belt but had later settled down and slept for hours. However, as the pilot lined the plane up to land, he became aggressive. There was also severe turbulence on the plane at the time.

Prosecuting Sarwar in Birmingham Crown Court, Patrick Sullivan QC told the _Birmingham Mail_, “The behaviour before these words was obnoxious. He fell asleep for about three quarters of the flight and when he woke up he threw a towel back at a member of staff who had offered him one. He also threw a scone behind him although it did not land on anyone.”

*Muslim man yells ‘Allahu Akbar’ terrifying passengers on flight*

“He was also hitting his head with his hand. People were distressed and upset by his behavior,” Sullivan added. He said, “There was terrible turbulence during the flight and some passengers were very frightened.

Sarwar, a resident of Birmingham, pleaded guilty to the charges. His lawyer, Balbir Singh, said he had been affected by the death of his grandmother and hadn’t taken his medication.

“The heavy turbulence also provoked him,” his lawyer said.

*One killed as man shouting ‘Allahu Akbar’ knifes Munich rail passengers*

One passenger said they were happy to have survived the landing but thought Sarwar was going to set off a bomb aboard the flight. Judge Francis Laird QC told Sarwar, “Set in the context of the current political situation , chanting Allahu Akbar over and over again while on a plane had a frightening effect on some of the passengers and reduced some to tears. You misbehaved and you were arrogant onboard.”

“Incidents such as these on planes are taken very seriously by the courts and due to the circumstances I have no alternative but to send you to prison for 10 weeks.”

Sarwar was also told he would be placed on licence with a 12 month supervision order when he was released.


----------



## kasper95

Soumitra said:


> *Pakistani man jailed for chanting 'Allahu Akbar'on Emirates flight*
> 
> Shehraz Sarwar has been jailed after the outburst on a Birmingham-bound flight.
> 
> A Pakistani man who screamed ‘Allahu Akbar’ during turbulence on a Birmingham-bound flight earlier this year has been jailed, the _Mirror_reported.
> 
> Shehraz Sarwar, who was arrested for using threatening words and behaviour on the plane, threw food and towels around causing uproar in the aircraft as people feared a terrorist attack.
> 
> *Man arrested after shouting ‘Allahu Akbar’ on Emirates flight*
> 
> The 38-year-old has now been jailed for ten weeks at Birmingham Crown Court.
> 
> Earlier during takeoff, the 38-year-old had refused to fasten his seat belt but had later settled down and slept for hours. However, as the pilot lined the plane up to land, he became aggressive. There was also severe turbulence on the plane at the time.
> 
> Prosecuting Sarwar in Birmingham Crown Court, Patrick Sullivan QC told the _Birmingham Mail_, “The behaviour before these words was obnoxious. He fell asleep for about three quarters of the flight and when he woke up he threw a towel back at a member of staff who had offered him one. He also threw a scone behind him although it did not land on anyone.”
> 
> *Muslim man yells ‘Allahu Akbar’ terrifying passengers on flight*
> 
> “He was also hitting his head with his hand. People were distressed and upset by his behavior,” Sullivan added. He said, “There was terrible turbulence during the flight and some passengers were very frightened.
> 
> Sarwar, a resident of Birmingham, pleaded guilty to the charges. His lawyer, Balbir Singh, said he had been affected by the death of his grandmother and hadn’t taken his medication.
> 
> “The heavy turbulence also provoked him,” his lawyer said.
> 
> *One killed as man shouting ‘Allahu Akbar’ knifes Munich rail passengers*
> 
> One passenger said they were happy to have survived the landing but thought Sarwar was going to set off a bomb aboard the flight. Judge Francis Laird QC told Sarwar, “Set in the context of the current political situation , chanting Allahu Akbar over and over again while on a plane had a frightening effect on some of the passengers and reduced some to tears. You misbehaved and you were arrogant onboard.”
> 
> “Incidents such as these on planes are taken very seriously by the courts and due to the circumstances I have no alternative but to send you to prison for 10 weeks.”
> 
> Sarwar was also told he would be placed on licence with a 12 month supervision order when he was released.


he must be scared to fly.some people have that fear.


----------



## RepublicOk

Good move by Italy.


----------



## Anaoshak

To be honest, i think it's really weird that some members are calling Italy, racist, oppressors etc for doing this.
If anything, things like this is good for Muslims. Muslims have gotten such a bad name because of extremists/radicals.

And i don't think this is a bad thing, sort out the bad people, send them back or let them move to a country like SA instead if they are preaching for a system like theirs and let the good ones stay. For example, If one person comes to my home, and is behaving badly, you don't think i would kick that person out head first?

That is one of the things i dislike with Sweden and certain other countries, for example how ISIS members were allowed to go back and forth to Syria with no repercussions at all. And how some politicians had even said that they need to give these people psychological help, "offer returning ISIS soldiers jobs, to help prevent the alienation they feel and may have been the original reason behind their decision to join up." on the tax-payers dime. Like what the ****!

I had an interesting conversation with a member of Sweden's left party a while back. We were discussing immigration.
And i basically asked about a scenario, "If you had 2 immigrants from Syria coming to your country, one of whom is hard working, has a family and provides for them. And then you have another one, who has not only really held a real job in his life, lives off government benefits, and also has suspected connections to terror groups, and supports them frequently on Facebook etc". Which one should be allowed to stay if you must deport one of them?
I was dumbfounded when she said that they need to be treated equally and it doesn't matter.
People like this are dangerous for the normal people who come to Europe.

We have so many good people in Sweden getting their asylum denied and get deported and so many bad people getting theirs accepted.

To me, it doesn't matter whether you are an ethnic national, a refugee, a christian, a Muslim, a woman, a man, left, right or whatever. If you behave badly, if you openly are calling for the killing of other people, if you call for and incite hatred, you don't deserve to stay.
We have 3 major problems in Europe at the moment. All of whom are extremists. Right-wing extremists, Left-wing extremists and Muslim extremists/radicals.

And what sucks is the fact that we have "normal" people who are refugees/foreigners who are stuck in the middle because of these 3 groups.

And it's like a never ending circle, what the leftists and radicals do irritates the right-wing people and what the right-wing people do irritates the leftists and radicals.
I don't like any of those groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

Vikas Kumar said:


> I think that will be a good thing to do. Already most of the Muslim counties are doing the same. Minorities have no rights and they live like second hand citizens.
> 
> 
> I think evrything is wrong on it. What is the need to put so much effort in spreading any religion.
> 
> Everybody must follow his/her on religion and let others see how good it is and now if people want to convert to any of than then their choiCe.
> 
> It will spread by default if it's a religion of peace and harmony.


*
If nobody is being forced to convert, there's nothing wrong in preaching a religion. Matter of fact, preventing such peaceful preaching is suppressing freedom of religion.*


----------



## Vikas Kumar

T-Rex said:


> *If nobody is being forced to convert, there's nothing wrong in preaching a religion. Matter of fact, preventing such peaceful preaching is suppressing freedom of religion.*


I agree to it bro but I will emphasize more on the golden words like "forced to convert" and "peaceful preaching a religion".


----------



## Soumitra

@Mugwop why are you rating me negative? I just shared a news report of a similar instant elsewhere. there was no trolling no off topic post It was from a Pakistani Newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetray

Soumitra said:


> @Mugwop why are you rating me negative? I just shared a news report of a similar instant elsewhere. there was no trolling no off topic post It was from a Pakistani Newspaper


Good luck with your reasoning. what makes you think -ve ratings are based on valid reason ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

If anything, these people that are desecrating religious symbols of other faiths are not even Muslim. If anything, they are probably misguided youth being used to make the general Muslim population look bad.


----------



## bobo6661

bobo6661 said:


> No We should start to do it your style ...
> 
> http://www.christianpost.com/news/c...t-narrowly-escaped-being-burned-alive-149808/
> 
> https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/5005/muslim-persecution-of-christians-november-2014
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Buddhist-man-insulting-religion-Facebook.html



Ok why did i get a negative for the truth? I just poked him becose oh his lies... Did You see hunting for muslims burning mosques after Muslims *cut throat of a priest* in France and attacked another in Belgium?

Yee its better to hide your head in sand and say nothing is happening every thing is ok .

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## T-Rex

bobo6661 said:


> .. Did You see hunting for muslims burning mosques after Muslims .



*Go to Myanmar and india if you want to see people and monks hunting for Muslims!*


----------



## bobo6661

T-Rex said:


> No, Muslims don't have their rules in their countries, that's the root of the evil. They have the rules set by some puppets who are controlled by hostile states.





T-Rex said:


> Go to Myanmar and india if you want to see people and monks hunting for Muslims!



We talking about Europe and you claiming you cant do anything in your country


----------



## T-Rex

bobo6661 said:


> We talking about Europe and you claiming you cant do anything in your country


*
Europe is not on planet Mars, you pretend as if Europeans consider it as a sin to tell us what kind of constitution or political system we should have. Like their great friend india, day and night they tell us what we should do and what we shouldn't.*


----------



## bobo6661

T-Rex said:


> Europe is not on planet Mars, you pretend as if Europeans consider it as a sin to tell us what kind of constitution or political system we should have. Like their great friend india, day and night they tell us what we should do and what we shouldn't.



You want to trade you need to adopt ...


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Shaheer ul haq said:


> That is called oppression. Or racism. Or hypocrisy.


This is called justice..All terrorist, radical minds should not be welcome and should be confined to islamic lands only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Shaheer ul haq said:


> That is called oppression. Or racism. Or hypocrisy.


Then Muslim can quarantine themselves with in the geography of ummah..... Precaution is better than cure, setting good precedent....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Shaheer ul haq said:


> That is called oppression. Or racism. Or hypocrisy.


this is called....get out terrorist


----------



## Mav3rick

third eye said:


> This remark alone shows a mindset.
> 
> Here is a definition of the world you have carelessly ( or intentionally ? ) used, look at the underlined part ;
> 
> *infidel ˈɪnfɪd(ə)l/ archaic noun*
> 
> *1.*
> *a person who has no religion or whose religion is not that of the majority.*
> *"a crusade against infidels and heretics"
> synonyms: unbeliever, disbeliever, non-believer, heathen, pagan, idolater, idolatress, heretic,agnostic, atheist, non-theist, nihilist, apostate, freethinker, libertine, dissenter,nonconformist;*
> _*adjective*_
> 
> *1.*
> *adhering to a religion other than that of the majority.*
> *"the infidel foe"*
> In Italy Muslims are not a majority. So, who then is the Infidel ? The Muslim or the Christian ?



For your better understanding, the word infidel is used to define those who do not believe in God. I do not believe that Jews and Christians fall in the category of infidels as they believe in the same God as us Muslims. 





third eye said:


> Next, isnt going to a Church forbidden in Islam ? Why would a Muslim go to a Church unless he intended to create a scare or scene ? Why would he shout Allah o Akbar in a Church unless he wanted to make a scare / scene ?



Why would any place of worship be forbidden? I have heard that Hindu Temples are washed with Cow urine and so Muslims may not enter Hindu Temples barefoot as we consider urine to be impure but otherwise we wouldn't have any problems with Hindu Temples either. Infact, I visited many Churches in Europe as some of the older Churches are an absolute marvel. I would also highly recommend Austria for tourism over Switzerland, France, Italy and some other countries.

And anyone who should Allah-hu-Akbar in a church is doing an absolute sin in my opinion and is liable for punishment.



Cherokee said:


> Read and then comment .
> "He said the two expulsions to Morocco involved a 25-year-old man who threw a 300-year-old wooden crucifix to the ground earlier this month inside a Venice church and a 69-year-old man who burst into a church last year in Trentino, northern Italy, and shouted abusive statements about Catholicism."
> 
> Tomorrow if someone goes to a mosque in Pakistan and throws Quran to the ground or hurl abuses towards Islam after barging into a mosque do recommend a 100 rupee fine .



Personally, I say let the person throw the Holy Book to the ground and hurl abuses as it is Allah who has taken the responsibility of defense of the Holy Quran.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Dem!god

its always better to be safe to be sorry. 
France should also follow the same and other nation who are becoming hotspots for terrorist activities and radicalization.


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

MarkusS said:


> Italy deported two morrocoans who went into a church and shouted "Allahu Akbar"
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...005318-54be-11e6-b652-315ae5d4d4dd_story.html
> 
> over all 102 islamsist got deported since 2015. Imams who named their children "Jihad" as well as islamsts who shouted "Allahu Akbar" on public places and scared people.
> 
> Another 549 suspects are imprisoned while all otehr islamists are under 24/4 suerveillance.
> 
> There are not many countries in western europe with that strict laws. The zero tolerance policy kept italy save so far. Not one terrorist attack was sucessfull in italy. Even smallest islamist activity leads to instant deportation


The best thing Italy has done till now is, they have avoided the news media. Keep those useless & pathetic Human right orgs out of your country and do whatever you want to do peacefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mav3rick

A_Poster said:


> This is strange as your prophet drank camel urine and recommended it for medicinal purpose.
> 
> https://islamqa.info/en/83423
> 
> This is Sahih hadith.



Where in the world is it written that Prophet ever drank anything as impure as urine? You must be out of your mind to even think that from the story above.

And the general consensus on the matter is that the story about Prophet advising use of Camel urine is made up and not from Sahih Hadith.


----------



## shhh

Great Sachin said:


> this is called....get out terrorist



Shouting a religious slogan as a joke is the definition of terrorism 

Hypocrisy in 2016, more open than ever before.



utraash said:


> Then Muslim can quarantine themselves with in the geography of ummah..... Precaution is better than cure, setting good precedent....



They had the visa, the ticket and legal permission to live there. This is called pure hypocrisy. You have a large population of Muslims, you are asking that they should move to Ummah land?



unbiasedopinion said:


> This is called justice..All terrorist, radical minds should not be welcome and should be confined to islamic lands only.



Making a joke is called terrorism? You mean modi should be living in an Islamic land?



Vikas Kumar said:


> I think that will be a good thing to do. Already most of the Muslim counties are doing the same. Minorities have no rights and they live like second hand citizens.



Who told you that? your media?



Vikas Kumar said:


> I think evrything is wrong on it. What is the need to put so much effort in spreading any religion.
> 
> Everybody must follow his/her on religion and let others see how good it is and now if people want to convert to any of than then their choiCe.
> 
> It will spread by default if it's a religion of peace and harmony.



That is not how world works, buddy.


----------



## Sinnerman108

MarkusS said:


> Italy deported two morrocoans who went into a church and shouted "Allahu Akbar"
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...005318-54be-11e6-b652-315ae5d4d4dd_story.html
> 
> over all 102 islamsist got deported since 2015. Imams who named their children "Jihad" as well as islamsts who shouted "Allahu Akbar" on public places and scared people.
> 
> Another 549 suspects are imprisoned while all otehr islamists are under 24/4 suerveillance.
> 
> There are not many countries in western europe with that strict laws. The zero tolerance policy kept italy save so far. Not one terrorist attack was sucessfull in italy. Even smallest islamist activity leads to instant deportation



Thats the way indeed.

Wannna do Allah Akbar, do it in your own country in your own people.

No need to go to other people's house and do this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vikas Kumar

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Who told you that? your media?
> 
> That is not how world works, buddy.


An old saying bro "action speaks louder than words". I do not have to rely on my media to see what's going on around us. Apart from 1-2 Muslim countries all are burning. No prize to guess why it is happening.

And my friend because the world does not work that way, this is the reason why we see so much of violence in this world and I am sorry but I do not have to tell you that which religion has become a mess because of this attitude.


----------



## shhh

NirmalKrish said:


> Yeah right! - Do not go to Italy, Do not live in Italy - do yourself's a favor and quit blaming them for having a clean approach to a trivial matter. In fact i cant help but praise the Italians about this. I only hope this spread's worldwide. its not racism its not a race they talking about, its an ideology - get your fact's straight! Islam is a religion



Throwing someone out for making a bad joke, is called oppression, I listed three options, you could just take your pick.
Their is no such policy listed in their law/passport or legal papers. So it is upto them to educate the people to not do it.



MarkusS said:


> no, its common sense. They are guests. Our government has the duty to protect its citizen. That stands above evrything. They dont belong here and made that clear that they dont want be here. Our government acts and sends them bavk where they came from.
> 
> We are at war. Time for kindness is over.



War with whom? Jokers? You throw people out of your land because they make bad jokes?



Vikas Kumar said:


> An old saying bro "action speaks louder than words". I do not have to rely on my media to see what's going on around us. Apart from 1-2 Muslim countries all are burning. No prize to guess why it is happening.
> 
> And my friend because the world does not work that way, this is the reason why we see so much of violence in this world and I am sorry but I do not have to tell you that which religion has become a mess because of this attitude.



Ever been to UAE? Malaysia? Singapore? Oman? etc.
Heres something new, Middle east became a mess because israel - the illegal state entered the scene out of nowhere and USA is hell bent on keeping them there.
Afghanistan became destabilized because USA invaded it.
Iraq and Syria destabilized because USA invaded Iraq.
Spreading a religion does not make a mess.
There are problems in India because of radical Hindu extremists (cast system?).


----------



## Clutch

What if an arab Christian goes to church and says Allah Hu Akbar? Remembering Arab Christians also call God Allah?!

 

BTW, Italy has every right to ban any kind of religious type of people from their country. It is their country. Their laws.


----------



## shhh

Tamilnadu said:


> You dont have to go to such lenghts to jusify ISIS.
> 
> End of the day,the guys where deported becuase they dont deserve to live in an open society..why would someone go to others place of worship and do that if his intention was not to create trouble or religion has got into his head so much that he can be a threat to the society.



I am not justifying ISIS. But "your country your rules" (if they are extreme and biased) sounds pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

A_Poster said:


> This is strange as your prophet drank camel urine and recommended it for medicinal purpose.
> 
> https://islamqa.info/en/83423
> 
> This is Sahih hadith.


Sorry to burst you bubble, but urine is explicitly impure in Islam. Every 5 year old knows that. Quran trumps any hadith. There are incorrect hadith but the quran is infallible. Fyi.

I think I found the video of the Arabs who shouted Allahuakbar in the church!!!!!


----------



## Vikas Kumar

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Ever been to UAE? Malaysia? Singapore? Oman? etc.
> Heres something new, Middle east became a mess because israel - the illegal state entered the scene out of nowhere and USA is hell bent on keeping them there.
> Afghanistan became destabilized because USA invaded it.
> Iraq and Syria destabilized because USA invaded Iraq.
> Spreading a religion does not make a mess.
> There are problems in India because of radical Hindu extremists (cast system?).



Nope never been to Any of these places but which one is good for those who are non Muslims apart from Malaysia and Singapore (Singapore is not even a Muslim majority country)?

Sorry but none of the Muslim majority country gives equal rights to non Muslims. The are not treated equal. They get jailed for marrying a Muslim girl or having food in open in the month of Ramadan. Do you call it equality? Still people follow their rules because they want to live and work in these country.

You may win an argument by saying that others are responsible for the mess in ME but the truth is that these countres and their law is what is responsible for all the mess there.
If we blame Mughal or British for the mess in India then its us who are fools. Fault was ours that we were busy fighting each other and they took the advantage.

And my friend I do not understand why people bring India into every thing? Have I talked about Pakistan?
I am sure I know more about my country then anyone else just like you know more about yours. We do not have anything called Hindu extremists and even if they exists then also they are much better than the Wahhabis because these Hindu extremists do not explode them self in public places killing the innocent women and kids. They just bark for a while. Even there own families does not give a shit on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shhh

Vikas Kumar said:


> Nope never been to Any of these places but which one is good for those who are non Muslims apart from Malaysia and Singapore (Singapore is not even a Muslim majority country)?
> 
> Sorry but none of the Muslim majority country gives equal rights to non Muslims. The are not treated equal. They get jailed for marrying a Muslim girl or having food in open in the month of Ramadan. Do you call it equality? Still people follow their rules because they want to live and work in these country.
> 
> You may win an argument by saying that others are responsible for the mess in ME but the truth is that these countres and their law is what is responsible for all the mess there.
> If we blame Mughal or British for the mess in India then its us who are fools. Fault was ours that we were busy fighting each other and they took the advantage.
> 
> And my friend I do not understand why people bring India into every thing? Have I talked about Pakistan?
> I am sure I know more about my country then anyone else just like you know more about yours. We do not have anything called Hindu extremists and even if they exists then also they are much better than the Wahhabis because these Hindu extremists do not explode them self in public places killing the innocent women and kids. They just bark for a while. Even there own families does not give a shit on them.



Singapore's state religion is Islam, so technically it is a Muslim country. You have to live in Singapore/Malaysia/Indonesia to find out of their treatment of Minorities. I am pretty sure your perspective will be changed. A Muslim girl's marriage with a non Muslim is illegal in Islamic Laws, we cant do anything about it other than follow it. People are allowed to eat food in Ramadan, just not in front of the people fasting, they have their places for them.

If you read about the history or Middle east, you will find there weren't any big problems over there before israel - the illegal state entered the picture. Then USA invaded Iraq and then *left *and shit hit the fan after that. So the biggest party responsible for the mess is USA, not middle east.

I brought Hinduism, because that is your religion -- to put things in perspective and obviously the only Hindu country I know is India. It wasn't an attack on Hinduism.

And what the heck are you talking about, they are killing people for eating beef and you are saying they are not extremists?

There is *no *such thing as wahabis, that is made up bs by west.


----------



## Srinivas

Henry ME 95 said:


> Although this is a rather extreme measure. it is worth noting that the men were trying to be rude & start shit.
> thus they did deserve some form of punishment under law (that said i would have fined them 500 euros & gave them a public caning).
> they have the right to practice the Islamic faith, however they must also respect the other religious communities within Italy.


Exactly we should also follow this kind of law and process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A_Poster

Mav3rick said:


> Where in the world is it written that Prophet ever drank anything as impure as urine? You must be out of your mind to even think that from the story above.
> 
> And the general consensus on the matter is that the story about Prophet advising use of Camel urine is made up and not from Sahih Hadith.




LOL!! Read your own hadits. If you have problem, take it up with your own religion.

And that is a Shahih Hadith proven by scholars. You could not change a tenant of your religion just because you feel embarrassed by it.




Clutch said:


> Sorry to burst you bubble, but urine is explicitly impure in Islam. Every 5 year old knows that. Quran trumps any hadith. There are incorrect hadith but the quran is infallible. Fyi.



Only person living in a bubble is you and your compatriots. Muhammad drinking and recommending Camel urine as medicine is stated in Hadiths which have been proven to be true.


Saudis ,who today are alpha Muslims, do not shy away from this inconvenient fact and are conducting research (King Abdul Aziz University) on using Camel urine as a treatment of cancer, and consume so much camel urine that WHO has to put out a advisory for cessation of drinking camel urine in wake of MERS crisis.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...lly-fatal-camel-urine-who-warns-10307041.html



http://www.memritv.org/clip/en/5332.htm

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Vikas Kumar

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Singapore's state religion is Islam, so technically it is a Muslim country. You have to live in Singapore/Malaysia/Indonesia to find out of their treatment of Minorities. I am pretty sure your perspective will be changed. A Muslim girl's marriage with a non Muslim is illegal in Islamic Laws, we cant do anything about it other than follow it. People are allowed to eat food in Ramadan, just not in front of the people fasting, they have their places for them.
> 
> If you read about the history or Middle east, you will find there weren't any big problems over there before israel - the illegal state entered the picture. Then USA invaded Iraq and then *left *and shit hit the fan after that. So the biggest party responsible for the mess is USA, not middle east.
> 
> I brought Hinduism, because that is your religion -- to put things in perspective and obviously the only Hindu country I know is India. It wasn't an attack on Hinduism.
> 
> And what the heck are you talking about, they are killing people for eating beef and you are saying they are not extremists?
> 
> There is *no *such thing as wahabis, that is made up bs by west.


You are not getting my point here. Please go back to my older post and see that I have clearly said that apart from 1-2 and their I was thinking about Malaysia and Indonesia only. Your post itself is contradicting to what you mean. On one hand you say that other religions have equal rights and on another you say that they can't do things because Muslim law does not permit them. And if the same rule is followed by some non Muslim countries then people start blaming them. Wow! what a logic.

I will again say that it is not USA but the head of these counties who are responsible for the mess. USA us used it for its gain. 

Mere Bhai, I never blamed you for any attack on my religion. I just wanted to say that your example is wrong. 1-2 incidents does not make Indians extremists. And this is India, here if a Hindu can bully a Muslim then a Muslim can also do the same to a Hindu and so can a Sikh do to Hindu or a Muslim. Here minorities do not have to live in fear and they are treated equally. People who spread this BS are the ones who are doing it for their vote bank. At least this is one thing I do not have to tell you that how our political parties uses us for their profits.
I am a Hindu and my best fiend is a Muslim and he is treated with more respect than me in my family and I am favorite in his family.

Okay agreed they are not Wahhabis. then what kind of Islam does the likes of ISIS, Taliban and Al Qaida follows which allows them to kill innocent people?


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Singapore's state religion is Islam, so technically it is a Muslim country. You have to live in Singapore/Malaysia/Indonesia to find out of their treatment of Minorities. I am pretty sure your perspective will be changed. A Muslim girl's marriage with a non Muslim is illegal in Islamic Laws, we cant do anything about it other than follow it. People are allowed to eat food in Ramadan, just not in front of the people fasting, they have their places for them.
> 
> If you read about the history or Middle east, you will find there weren't any big problems over there before israel - the illegal state entered the picture. Then USA invaded Iraq and then *left *and shit hit the fan after that. So the biggest party responsible for the mess is USA, not middle east.



Islamic Laws are then in conflict with basic human rights as defined in the UN charter.
Countries which are members of the UN need to follow the rules of the organisation or leave.
Blocking marriage between two people due to religion is disciminatory and a violation of human right.

Right of religious freedom does not include the right to physically attack members of other religions
or their property. It does not include the right to invade temples of other religions.
Crying out Allah hu Akbar in a Church by someone with a history of offensive behaviour
is not a joke.

The reason there were "no problems" was that most of the place was the Ottoman empire,
and the proof there were no problems was the Arab revolt...
The millions repressed and sometimes killed by the dictatorial governments in the Middle East
after WWII is of no concern to islamofascists of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TMA

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Singapore's state religion is Islam, so technically it is a Muslim country. You have to live in Singapore/Malaysia/Indonesia to find out of their treatment of Minorities. I am pretty sure your perspective will be changed. A Muslim girl's marriage with a non Muslim is illegal in Islamic Laws, we cant do anything about it other than follow it. People are allowed to eat food in Ramadan, just not in front of the people fasting, they have their places for them.
> 
> If you read about the history or Middle east, you will find there weren't any big problems over there before israel - the illegal state entered the picture. Then USA invaded Iraq and then *left *and shit hit the fan after that. So the biggest party responsible for the mess is USA, not middle east.
> 
> I brought Hinduism, because that is your religion -- to put things in perspective and obviously the only Hindu country I know is India. It wasn't an attack on Hinduism.
> 
> And what the heck are you talking about, they are killing people for eating beef and you are saying they are not extremists?
> 
> There is *no *such thing as wahabis, that is made up bs by west.


Italy wishes to deport Muslims; fine let them even if they are their legally but at least Italy should be honest about this. In my opinion those who have power in NATO: the Judeo-Christian Zionist alliance, who wish to ban the Quran and deem it a book of terrorism.


----------



## Soumitra

Shaheer ul haq said:


> They kicked them out for a joke, a bad joke, but still a joke.





Shaheer ul haq said:


> Just thrown out of the country for making a joke.





Shaheer ul haq said:


> Making a joke is called terrorism?





Shaheer ul haq said:


> Throwing someone out for making a bad joke, is called oppression,





Shaheer ul haq said:


> War with whom? Jokers? You throw people out of your land because they make bad jokes?



Why do you keep calling it a joke? Do you seriously think shouting Allah Hu Akbar is a joke? Please try to understand the context. There have been a series of attacks accross Europe - The paris bombings, the Brussels Bombing, Turkey Bombings, Nice Truck Attack, Stabbings etc. etc.The common factor is extremists who shout Allah Hu Akbar before carrying out the attack.

the govt is extra sensitive. They dont want the people to get hurt.

You cant make "Jokes" like this.

It is like shouting "Fire" in a crowded theater or "Hijack" in an airplane. You may have said it as a joke but it has real security implications.

You want to shout Allah hu Akbar shout it in your lands where no one will notice it or care about it. Do not shout it in other countries

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarkusS

A joke? Islamists running into churches shouting terrorist slogans and crashing 300 year old art are a joke?

This is italy. We are a catholic nation. Our nation. our rules. We kick teh terrorists out, show no tolerance towards this.

They are guests and they better behave like guests or face the consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

MarkusS said:


> This is italy. We are a catholic nation. Our nation. our rules. .


Do you live your life according to Catholic scriptures? 
Catholicism say that its wrong/sin to have sex before marriage? Do you practice it? 

Please give me a favour you Islamophobic italain ..deport all Muslims and banned the entry of Muslim in italy and this will stop your constant moaning and bitching


----------



## CrimsonFury

Cant say I can fault Italy...if someone barged into a mosque in İstanbul shouting obsceneties and, on top of that, desecrated the place....god help you mate. Learn to respect, at bare minimum, other religions. And then learn that mocking/disrespecting the majority religion of a country you are not even a national of is a pretty dumb thing to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## waz

MarkusS said:


> A joke? Islamists running into churches shouting terrorist slogans and crashing 300 year old art are a joke?
> 
> This is italy. We are a catholic nation. Our nation. our rules. We kick teh terrorists out, show no tolerance towards this.
> 
> They are guests and they better behave like guests or face the consequences.



Good job, and don't let them sit in comfort either. Use a plane that transports animal cargo, so they can sit in the animal waste.
Anyway, how dare they attack the country of my 80's teenage sweetheart Sabrina Salerno.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## My-Analogous

MarkusS said:


> Italy deported two morrocoans who went into a church and shouted "Allahu Akbar"
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...005318-54be-11e6-b652-315ae5d4d4dd_story.html
> 
> over all 102 islamsist got deported since 2015. Imams who named their children "Jihad" as well as islamsts who shouted "Allahu Akbar" on public places and scared people.
> 
> Another 549 suspects are imprisoned while all otehr islamists are under 24/4 suerveillance.
> 
> There are not many countries in western europe with that strict laws. The zero tolerance policy kept italy save so far. Not one terrorist attack was sucessfull in italy. Even smallest islamist activity leads to instant deportation



All hail to freedom of expression and clearly west is world leader. We are also learning from you guys. Keep the all good work going


----------



## shhh

TMA said:


> Italy wishes to deport Muslims; fine let them even if they are their legally but at least Italy should be honest about this. In my opinion those who have power in NATO: the Judeo-Christian Zionist alliance, who wish to ban the Quran and deem it a book of terrorism.



Yup, agreed, be open you extremist hypocrites, dont hide behind the curtain of liberalism and democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

T-Rex said:


> *I'm not inferring anything, I'm just stating a fact. Vast majority of Muslims are turned into minorities in their own countries through coups and election dramas.*


Vast majority dont give a flying fck about jihadis & mullah brigades they are done with u lot !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shhh

Soumitra said:


> Why do you keep calling it a joke? Do you seriously think shouting Allah Hu Akbar is a joke? Please try to understand the context. There have been a series of attacks accross Europe - The paris bombings, the Brussels Bombing, Turkey Bombings, Nice Truck Attack, Stabbings etc. etc.The common factor is extremists who shout Allah Hu Akbar before carrying out the attack.
> 
> the govt is extra sensitive. They dont want the people to get hurt.
> 
> You cant make "Jokes" like this.
> 
> It is like shouting "Fire" in a crowded theater or "Hijack" in an airplane. You may have said it as a joke but it has real security implications.
> 
> You want to shout Allah hu Akbar shout it in your lands where no one will notice it or care about it. Do not shout it in other countries



I called it a bad joke. What do you do to a person who shouts hijack in a plane? You punish him, you do not throw him out of the country. It is pure hypocrisy and it is easy to see.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> Islamic Laws are then in conflict with basic human rights as defined in the UN charter.
> Countries which are members of the UN need to follow the rules of the organisation or leave.
> Blocking marriage between two people due to religion is disciminatory and a violation of human right.
> 
> Right of religious freedom does not include the right to physically attack members of other religions
> or their property. It does not include the right to invade temples of other religions.



Invading a nation illegally and killing millions of people, Turkish coup attempt, declaring a sovereign land as your own country and then killing the natives and then continuing to expand it are both illegal in UN.
What has UN done about it?
It has been revealed that the WMD story was a lie and Iraq invasion was illegal, so when is UN going to punish Britain/US?
When is UN going to get the Palestinian lands from israel the illegal state and returning it to Palestinians?
Dont give me the UN bs.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> Crying out Allah hu Akbar in a Church by someone with a *history of offensive behaviour*
> is not a joke.



What proof is there that he had a history of offensive behavior ?



A.P. Richelieu said:


> The reason there were "no problems" was that most of the place was the Ottoman empire,
> and the proof there were no problems was the Arab revolt...
> The millions repressed and sometimes killed by the dictatorial governments in the Middle East
> after WWII is of no concern to islamofascists of course.



Who brought down the Ottoman empire? Brits and french.
The Arab revolts were US/Nato backed, it is not hidden anymore.
Dictatorial governments were US/Nato backed.
The killing of millions of people in Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan is of no concern to psychopathic Islamophobic extremists off course.



Vikas Kumar said:


> You are not getting my point here. Please go back to my older post and see that I have clearly said that apart from 1-2 and their I was thinking about Malaysia and Indonesia only. Your post itself is contradicting to what you mean. On one hand you say that other religions have equal rights and on another you say that they can't do things because Muslim law does not permit them. And if the same rule is followed by some non Muslim countries then people start blaming them. Wow! what a logic.
> 
> I will again say that it is not USA but the head of these counties who are responsible for the mess. USA us used it for its gain.
> 
> Mere Bhai, I never blamed you for any attack on my religion. I just wanted to say that your example is wrong. 1-2 incidents does not make Indians extremists. And this is India, here if a Hindu can bully a Muslim then a Muslim can also do the same to a Hindu and so can a Sikh do to Hindu or a Muslim. Here minorities do not have to live in fear and they are treated equally. People who spread this BS are the ones who are doing it for their vote bank. At least this is one thing I do not have to tell you that how our political parties uses us for their profits.
> I am a Hindu and my best fiend is a Muslim and he is treated with more respect than me in my family and I am favorite in his family.
> 
> Okay agreed they are not Wahhabis. then what kind of Islam does the likes of ISIS, Taliban and Al Qaida follows which allows them to kill innocent people?



Buddy what I am saying is that we are restricted by Islamic laws in some cases, we are not intentionally against them. Besides those are the minor things, being thrown out of the country for making a (bad) joke is down right hatred and hypocrisy. Had they punished him, my reaction would have been different.

How come USA used Saddam hussain for its gain? USA killed him. How come USA used Mullah Omar for his gain? USA invaded Afghanistan.
I am not saying that Indians or Hindus are extremists I am saying that there are people of your religion that also go extremists and make a mess. People do not understand the sentiments of Muslims, if they are killing Muslim people in some other country then I am going to hate them.
When USA left Iraq there was no government or institution that could have ensured the national security or law and order. USA purposely destroyed all of them. You know what happens in a war torn land with no one to rule or ensure law and order? ISIS! tada!
Think about it, why do you think USA is not willing to leave Afghanistan, because they know that shit will hit the fan.
They know that Taliban would take over and they knew it long before ISIS came into being.
It was done purposely to create a civil war in Iraq, off course the radicals took it over and what happens when radicals have taken over a country and they see that the people responsible for the destruction of there country are living in peace? Bomb blasts in those countries!.
So the snake that is today biting europe (and other Muslim countries in the vicinity of ISIS) is created by the Europeans themselves. Karma is bitch and it will come to bite them.
It is now also revealed that Iraq was invaded illegally there were no weapons of mass destruction there, it was based on personal hatred. So its USA not the Muslims that are responsible for this mess.

ISIS, TTP, Al Qaida and their likes are NOT MUSLIMS according to the Quranic Law and Ahadees. The moment you kill a non-Muslim and consider it "right", you turn into a nun Muslim.



MarkusS said:


> A joke? Islamists running into churches shouting terrorist slogans and crashing 300 year old art are a joke?
> 
> Our nation. our rules. We kick teh terrorists out, show no tolerance towards this.
> 
> They are guests and they better behave like guests or face the consequences.



Terrorist slogans? It is your ignorance and Islamophobia if you cant differentiate b/w terrorist slogans and something that has been part of our faith since thousands of years.
What proof is there that they crashed a 300 year old art?



MarkusS said:


> This is italy. We are a catholic nation.



This my friend is the "correct" reasoning.


----------



## FullMetalJacket

waz said:


> Good job, and don't let them sit in comfort either. Use a plane that transports animal cargo, so they can sit in the animal waste.
> Anyway, how dare they attack the country of my 80's teenage sweetheart Sabrina Salerno.



Sir, this is quite haram and quite offensive. Remove the video so it doesn't offend the members, please.


----------



## Cherokee

Mav3rick said:


> Personally, I say let the person throw the Holy Book to the ground and hurl abuses as it is Allah who has taken the responsibility of defense of the Holy Quran.



Good to know you are not a garden variety bigot .


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

some of our own so called liberals trying hard to appease our western members by appreciating their Islamophobic posts


----------



## shhh

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> some of our own so called liberals trying hard to appease our western members by appreciating their Islamophobic posts



True, they will be running for us, when these so called peaceful liberals are bombing their punny a$$, apparently, Palestine, Libya, Egypt and Turkey aren't enough for them.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Shaheer ul haq said:


> I called it a bad joke. What do you do to a person who shouts hijack in a plane? You punish him, you do not throw him out of the country. It is pure hypocrisy and it is easy to see.
> 
> Invading a nation illegally and killing millions of people, Turkish coup attempt, declaring a sovereign land as your own country and then killing the natives and then continuing to expand it are both illegal in UN.
> What has UN done about it?
> It has been revealed that the WMD story was a lie and Iraq invasion was illegal, so when is UN going to punish Britain/US?
> When is UN going to get the Palestinian lands from israel the illegal state and returning it to Palestinians?
> Dont give me the UN bs.
> 
> 
> 
> What proof is there that he had a history of offensive behavior ?
> 
> Who brought down the Ottoman empire? Brits and french.
> The Arab revolts were US/Nato backed, it is not hidden anymore.
> Dictatorial governments were US/Nato backed.
> The killing of millions of people in Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan is of no concern to psychopathic Islamophobic extremists off course.
> 
> Buddy what I am saying is that we are restricted by Islamic laws in some cases, we are not intentionally against them. Besides those are the minor things, being thrown out of the country for making a (bad) joke is down right hatred and hypocrisy. Had they punished him, my reaction would have been different.
> 
> How come USA used Saddam hussain for its gain? USA killed him. How come USA used Mullah Omar for his gain? USA invaded Afghanistan.
> I am not saying that Indians or Hindus are extremists I am saying that there are people of your religion that also go extremists and make a mess. People do not understand the sentiments of Muslims, if they are killing Muslim people in some other country then I am going to hate them.
> When USA left Iraq there was no government or institution that could have ensured the national security or law and order. USA purposely destroyed all of them. You know what happens in a war torn land with no one to rule or ensure law and order? ISIS! tada!
> Think about it, why do you think USA is not willing to leave Afghanistan, because they know that shit will hit the fan.
> They know that Taliban would take over and they knew it long before ISIS came into being.
> It was done purposely to create a civil war in Iraq, off course the radicals took it over and what happens when radicals have taken over a country and they see that the people responsible for the destruction of there country are living in peace? Bomb blasts in those countries!.
> So the snake that is today biting europe (and other Muslim countries in the vicinity of ISIS) is created by the Europeans themselves. Karma is bitch and it will come to bite them.
> It is now also revealed that Iraq was invaded illegally there were no weapons of mass destruction there, it was based on personal hatred. So its USA not the Muslims that are responsible for this mess.
> 
> ISIS, TTP, Al Qaida and their likes are NOT MUSLIMS according to the Quranic Law and Ahadees. The moment you kill a non-Muslim and consider it "right", you turn into a nun Muslim.
> 
> Terrorist slogans? It is your ignorance and Islamophobia if you cant differentiate b/w terrorist slogans and something that has been part of our faith since thousands of years.
> What proof is there that they crashed a 300 year old art?
> 
> This my friend is the "correct" reasoning.



The poof is in the article. They have already been arrested for harrassing christians.

The Casus Belli of the Iraq Invasion was
* Assassination attempt on George H.W. Bush.
* Not fully cooperating with Inspectors.
* Not fulfilling their part of the cease fire agreement, including firing on coalition aircraft.
WMD merely a selling point.
The REAL reason was pressure from leftist to remove sanctions without any requirements on Iraq.

You as anyone else knows that Veto powers are not limited by International Law.
Only by internal and external political pressure.
UN has not punished Russia for the Invasion of Crimea.

UN *voted* for the creation of Israel, and the UNSC is not going to accept the one sided resolutions
that Muslim countries propose time after time due to vetos.
The position is that it should be decided between the Israelis and the Palestinians.
As long as significant political fractions like Hamas, which have a goal to destroy Israel,
have power, it is likely that the Israelis will continue to elect Nethanyahu.
His party does not believe real peace is possible, and takes action accordingly.
Calling the State of Israel illegal is contributing to the plight of the Palestinians.
Muslims have caused the killing of many Palestinians due to this.

The Arab Revolts vs the Ottomans occured during WW1 and were not NATO backed.
They were backed by Great Britain, but their existence showed that people were not
happy under Ottoman rule.

The killing of millions of people in Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan Is mainly done by other Muslims...
The US is estimated to have killed 50,000 Iraqis during the Gulf War and aftermath,
of which 35,000 were Army/Republican Guards/Insurgents.


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> I called it a bad joke. What do you do to a person who shouts hijack in a plane? You punish him, you do not throw him out of the country. It is pure hypocrisy and it is easy to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Invading a nation illegally and killing millions of people, Turkish coup attempt, declaring a sovereign land as your own country and then killing the natives and then continuing to expand it are both illegal in UN.
> What has UN done about it?
> It has been revealed that the WMD story was a lie and Iraq invasion was illegal, so when is UN going to punish Britain/US?
> When is UN going to get the Palestinian lands from israel the illegal state and returning it to Palestinians?
> Dont give me the UN bs.
> 
> 
> 
> What proof is there that he had a history of offensive behavior ?
> 
> 
> 
> Who brought down the Ottoman empire? Brits and french.
> The Arab revolts were US/Nato backed, it is not hidden anymore.
> Dictatorial governments were US/Nato backed.
> The killing of millions of people in Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan is of no concern to psychopathic Islamophobic extremists off course.
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy what I am saying is that we are restricted by Islamic laws in some cases, we are not intentionally against them. Besides those are the minor things, being thrown out of the country for making a (bad) joke is down right hatred and hypocrisy. Had they punished him, my reaction would have been different.
> 
> How come USA used Saddam hussain for its gain? USA killed him. How come USA used Mullah Omar for his gain? USA invaded Afghanistan.
> I am not saying that Indians or Hindus are extremists I am saying that there are people of your religion that also go extremists and make a mess. People do not understand the sentiments of Muslims, if they are killing Muslim people in some other country then I am going to hate them.
> When USA left Iraq there was no government or institution that could have ensured the national security or law and order. USA purposely destroyed all of them. You know what happens in a war torn land with no one to rule or ensure law and order? ISIS! tada!
> Think about it, why do you think USA is not willing to leave Afghanistan, because they know that shit will hit the fan.
> They know that Taliban would take over and they knew it long before ISIS came into being.
> It was done purposely to create a civil war in Iraq, off course the radicals took it over and what happens when radicals have taken over a country and they see that the people responsible for the destruction of there country are living in peace? Bomb blasts in those countries!.
> So the snake that is today biting europe (and other Muslim countries in the vicinity of ISIS) is created by the Europeans themselves. Karma is bitch and it will come to bite them.
> It is now also revealed that Iraq was invaded illegally there were no weapons of mass destruction there, it was based on personal hatred. So its USA not the Muslims that are responsible for this mess.
> 
> ISIS, TTP, Al Qaida and their likes are NOT MUSLIMS according to the Quranic Law and Ahadees. The moment you kill a non-Muslim and consider it "right", you turn into a nun Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist slogans? It is your ignorance and Islamophobia if you cant differentiate b/w terrorist slogans and something that has been part of our faith since thousands of years.
> What proof is there that they crashed a 300 year old art?
> 
> 
> 
> This my friend is the "correct" reasoning.



when you go into a catholic nation like italy, go into a church. scream terroris slogan, take a 300 year old crucifix from the wall and smash it on the ground you made very clear that you dont want to be in italy any longer. This day it was a crucifix, next day he could crash a truck into people. 

Italy applies a zero tolerance politics here. They either adapt 100% or get kicked out. Better save than sorry. One named his kid jihad...and with this showed he doesnt want be part of italy. He and his family were placed in a plane back home. Italy so far had not one islamist terror attack. I thank god and our security forces for that. 

It is our country. We dont wish this in oir country. You want visit italy? You are welcome. If you behave like a friend you are treated like one. If you dont behave like a friend you get kicked out. Its an easy rule evryone understands. 

Most of the terror attacks in france were done from islamists already known by security. Our country will not risk the life of its citizens for some leftist lineral pipe dream. 

Back in Morocco he can shout his slogans as loud as he wishs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shhh

A.P. Richelieu said:


> The poof is in the article. They have already been arrested for harrassing christians.
> 
> The Casus Belli of the Iraq Invasion was
> * Assassination attempt on George H.W. Bush.
> * Not fully cooperating with Inspectors.
> * Not fulfilling their part of the cease fire agreement, including firing on coalition aircraft.
> WMD merely a selling point.



Bullshit Story, assassination attempt? seriously? by that definition, US has admitted that they killed Pakistan's first prime minister, I would want to see what UN does about it, oh wait... nothing.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> The REAL reason was pressure from leftist to remove sanctions without any requirements on Iraq.



See, you admitted it, lets see what UN does about it.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> You as anyone else knows that Veto powers are not limited by International Law.
> Only by internal and external political pressure.
> UN has not punished Russia for the Invasion of Crimea.



Thats the exact reason UN is a pathetic and joke of an organization.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> UN *voted* for the creation of Israel, and the UNSC is not going to accept the one sided resolutions
> that Muslim countries propose time after time due to vetos.
> The position is that it should be decided between the Israelis and the Palestinians.
> As long as significant political fractions like Hamas, which have a goal to destroy Israel,
> have power, it is likely that the Israelis will continue to elect Nethanyahu.
> His party does not believe real peace is possible, and takes action accordingly.



The purpose of UN is to ensure peace and territorial integrity of sovereign lands. The need to vote should not have arisen in the first place, israel - the illegal state, stole the land of Palestinians, they should have been forcefully removed.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> Calling the State of Israel illegal is contributing to the plight of the Palestinians.
> Muslims have caused the killing of many Palestinians due to this.



It is called speaking truth.
Palestinians are killed by terrorist forces of israel - the illegal state, they will reap what they sow, sooner or later.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> The Arab Revolts vs the Ottomans occured during WW1 and were not NATO backed.



I thought you are talking about Arab spring. 



A.P. Richelieu said:


> They were backed by Great Britain, but their existence showed that people were not
> happy under Ottoman rule.



I thought you are talking about Arab spring. Whatever, that problem could have been solved internally, they just had to change the rulers, the problem happened because the Britain invaded it, give credit where it is due.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> The killing of millions of people in Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan Is mainly done by other Muslims...
> The US is estimated to have killed 50,000 Iraqis during the Gulf War and aftermath,
> of which 35,000 were Army/Republican Guards/Insurgents.



The death toll is 1mn plus, there is a difference b/w estimated and truth, it isn't like people there were counting how many has USA killed. This problem did not exist before USA invaded it, it was US who caused it, you cant deny this.



MarkusS said:


> when you go into a catholic nation like italy, go into a church. scream terroris slogan, take a 300 year old crucifix from the wall and smash it on the ground you made very clear that you dont want to be in italy any longer. This day it was a crucifix, next day he could crash a truck into people.



It is your ignorance if you cant differentiate b/w terrorist slogans and religious slogans that is part of our faith for more than a thousand years.

What prove is there that he broke a 300 year old art earlier?



MarkusS said:


> Italy applies a zero tolerance politics here. They either adapt 100% or get kicked out. Better save than sorry. One named his kid jihad...and with this showed he doesnt want be part of italy. He and his family were placed in a plane back home. Italy so far had not one islamist terror attack. I thank god and our security forces for that.



If you are so much of Islamophobic that you will ban people for naming their kids, then it shows your hatred, it paints *you *in a bad light. Its funny, Jihad means struggle, you kicked people out because they named their kid "struggle" in Arabic?



MarkusS said:


> It is our country. We dont wish this in oir country. You want visit italy? You are welcome. If you behave like a friend you are treated like one. If you dont behave like a friend you get kicked out. Its an easy rule evryone understands.



I wish Americans did same to you.



MarkusS said:


> Most of the terror attacks in france were done from islamists already known by security. Our country will not risk the life of its citizens for some leftist lineral pipe dream.
> 
> Back in Morocco he can shout his slogans as loud as he wishs.



You mean the terrorist who lost his body, got his clothes burned but his passport were still intact? You want us to blv that he took his passport to the terrorist site? seriously?


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Bullshit Story, assassination attempt? seriously? by that definition, US has admitted that they killed Pakistan's first prime minister, I would want to see what UN does about it, oh wait... nothing.
> 
> See, you admitted it, lets see what UN does about it.
> 
> Thats the exact reason UN is a pathetic and joke of an organization.
> 
> The purpose of UN is to ensure peace and territorial integrity of sovereign lands. The need to vote should not have arisen in the first place, israel - the illegal state, stole the land of Palestinians, they should have been forcefully removed.
> 
> It is called speaking truth.
> Palestinians are killed by terrorist forces of israel - the illegal state, they will reap what they sow, sooner or later.
> 
> I thought you are talking about Arab spring. Whatever, that problem could have been solved internally, they just had to change the rulers, the problem happened because the Britain invaded it, give credit where it is due.
> 
> The death toll is 1mn plus, there is a difference b/w estimated and truth, it isn't like people there were counting how many has USA killed. This problem did not exist before USA invaded it, it was US who caused it, you cant deny this.



What the real reason is, does not matter when Casus Belli exists.
Nothing will be done about it in the UN.
If You are not happy about the UN, You are free to leave.

The Muslim world can continue to call Israel illegal, and the rest of the world will
react by continuing to give Israel a break.

It was the decision of the Ottoman Empire to join the WW1, by attacking Russia.
Their treatment if Arabs caused the Arab revolt. change of ruler would hardly improve the situation of Arabs.
The Ottomans had to pay the price, which resulted in the creation of a number of Arab states.
If You feel bad about it, You should ask KSA, Jordan, Lebanon, Iraq and Syria,
to again become serfs under Erdogan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

A.P. Richelieu said:


> You should ask KSA, Jordan, Lebanon, Iraq and Syria,
> to again become serfs under Erdogan.


No, thanks. We are better on our own.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Yet, the European governments support terrorism in Syria...


----------



## California

MarkusS said:


> Italy deported two morrocoans who went into a church and shouted "Allahu Akbar"
> 
> 
> 
> over all 102 islamsist got deported since 2015. Imams who named their children "Jihad" as well as islamsts who shouted "Allahu Akbar" on public places and scared people.
> 
> Another 549 suspects are imprisoned while all otehr islamists are under 24/4 suerveillance.
> 
> There are not many countries in western europe with that strict laws. The zero tolerance policy kept italy save so far. Not one terrorist attack was sucessfull in italy. Even smallest islamist activity leads to instant deportation


thats great, good to see not all euros are cucks. (well, you are our bros  )

show no mercy to these jihadis. gotta kill 'em all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Bullshit Story, assassination attempt? seriously? by that definition, US has admitted that they killed Pakistan's first prime minister, I would want to see what UN does about it, oh wait... nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> See, you admitted it, lets see what UN does about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the exact reason UN is a pathetic and joke of an organization.
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of UN is to ensure peace and territorial integrity of sovereign lands. The need to vote should not have arisen in the first place, israel - the illegal state, stole the land of Palestinians, they should have been forcefully removed.
> 
> 
> 
> It is called speaking truth.
> Palestinians are killed by terrorist forces of israel - the illegal state, they will reap what they sow, sooner or later.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you are talking about Arab spring.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you are talking about Arab spring. Whatever, that problem could have been solved internally, they just had to change the rulers, the problem happened because the Britain invaded it, give credit where it is due.
> 
> 
> 
> The death toll is 1mn plus, there is a difference b/w estimated and truth, it isn't like people there were counting how many has USA killed. This problem did not exist before USA invaded it, it was US who caused it, you cant deny this.
> 
> 
> 
> It is your ignorance if you cant differentiate b/w terrorist slogans and religious slogans that is part of our faith for more than a thousand years.
> 
> What prove is there that he broke a 300 year old art earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are so much of Islamophobic that you will ban people for naming their kids, then it shows your hatred, it paints *you *in a bad light. Its funny, Jihad means struggle, you kicked people out because they named their kid "struggle" in Arabic?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish Americans did same to you.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the terrorist who lost his body, got his clothes burned but his passport were still intact? You want us to blv that he took his passport to the terrorist site? seriously?




Our country, our rules. You dont like it? too bad. 

Of course we could also use the laws of your own country. When he came into the church and shouted Allahu Akbar, threatened people and destroyed art in there he did heretic behavior. In Pakistan people get burned alive for less things.

Look, we do them a favor. They want be islamists and we bring them back to the shithole they came from. We even pay the flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Love And War

Syrian Lion said:


> Yet, the European governments support terrorism in Syria...


Syrians have always been terrorists going back to WW1.
Don't blame the Europeans for this.


----------



## Attila the Hun

To be honest, hard to argue against the Italians. it is their country.
They might be a tad racism is over-the-top though.


----------



## UKBengali

MarkusS said:


> Our country, our rules. You dont like it? too bad.
> 
> Of course we could also use the laws of your own country. When he came into the church and shouted Allahu Akbar, threatened people and destroyed art in there he did heretic behavior. In Pakistan people get burned alive for less things.
> 
> Look, we do them a favor. They want be islamists and we bring them back to the shithole they came from. We even pay the flight.



What those people did was wrong
but isnt deportation a bit extreme?

I would have fined them and put them
under surveillance.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Mav3rick said:


> For your better understanding, the word infidel is used to define those who do not believe in God. I do not believe that Jews and Christians fall in the category of infidels as they believe in the same God as us Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would any place of worship be forbidden? I have heard that Hindu Temples are washed with Cow urine and so Muslims may not enter Hindu Temples barefoot as we consider urine to be impure but otherwise we wouldn't have any problems with Hindu Temples either. Infact, I visited many Churches in Europe as some of the older Churches are an absolute marvel. I would also highly recommend Austria for tourism over Switzerland, France, Italy and some other countries.
> 
> And anyone who should Allah-hu-Akbar in a church is doing an absolute sin in my opinion and is liable for punishment.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I say let the person throw the Holy Book to the ground and hurl abuses as it is Allah who has taken the responsibility of defense of the Holy Quran.



Very well said.

_Dearly beloved, avenge not yourselves, but rather give place unto wrath: for it is written, Vengeance is mine; I will repay, saith the Lord._



waz said:


> Good job, and don't let them sit in comfort either. Use a plane that transports animal cargo, so they can sit in the animal waste.
> Anyway, how dare they attack the country of my 80's teenage sweetheart Sabrina Salerno.



Oooooooooooooooooooooh. 

@waz blow a horn or something, before putting up pictures like this. Not all of us are young or have strong hearts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

Cherokee said:


> Read and then comment .
> "*He said the two expulsions to Morocco involved a 25-year-old man who threw a 300-year-old wooden crucifix to the ground earlier this month inside a Venice church and a 69-year-old man who burst into a church last year in Trentino, northern Italy, and shouted abusive statements about Catholicism."*
> 
> Tomorrow if someone goes to a mosque in Pakistan and throws Quran to the ground or hurl abuses towards Islam after barging into a mosque do recommend a 100 rupee fine .


peaceful indeed !!


----------



## T-Rex

pak-marine said:


> Vast majority dont give a flying fck about jihadis & mullah brigades they are done with u lot !



*They don't give a flying fvck to what you have to say!*



bobo6661 said:


> You want to trade you need to adopt ...


*
The same goes for you!*


----------



## ptldM3

UKBengali said:


> What those people did was wrong
> but isnt deportation a bit extreme?
> 
> I would have fined them and put them
> under surveillance.





Why spend money and resources on surveillance? Besides you can't track someone 24 hours a day. Many terrorists that committed acts of terrorism were on either on a no flight list or at one point watched.

Besides if someone is insane enough to go into a church, threaten people and smash a cross then they are capable of anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

UKBengali said:


> What those people did was wrong
> but isnt deportation a bit extreme?
> 
> I would have fined them and put them
> under surveillance.



No,

deporting them sends the risk to zero. 

The two who beheaded the priest in france were under surveillance....

We have evry single islamist in italy under surveillance. Its a clear system. When your wife tries to wear Burka. When you grow a beared and start teach islamic stuff...you get a visit from two officers. fom the on you have cars infront your house and strange cracks in your phone line.

We have not many muslims in italy so its not that expensive.

The moment a muslim does extremist things like shouting "Allahu Akbar" in a church or naming his child "Jihad" he and his family are send to where they came from. They had their chance and throw it away. They clearly showed they dislike italy, its culture and pose a security risk for italy and its people. 

Never forget...they are guests no more and no less. Nobody invited them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

MarkusS said:


> Our country, our rules. You dont like it? too bad..


*
Thugs like you were busy imposing your fvcking rules in North Africa only a few years ago. *


----------



## flamer84

Congratulations to Italy.

I'm sry for muslims but due to intense terrorist action shouting Allah Akbar in public has created a Pavlovian reaction of fear throughout the general public.If I'm sitting somewhere having a beer and I hear it next to me,my first reaction would be to smash the bottle into the skull of the one shouting it or duck for cover.

And what's with the butthurt of the deportation being to extreme? You're a guest in that country and you go around desecrating Churches ? They'l behead you for that in Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shhh

MarkusS said:


> Our country, our rules. You dont like it? too bad.
> 
> Of course we could also use the laws of your own country. When he came into the church and shouted Allahu Akbar, threatened people and destroyed art in there he did heretic behavior. In Pakistan people get burned alive for less things.
> 
> Look, we do them a favor. They want be islamists and we bring them back to the shithole they came from. We even pay the flight.



So you admitted that you are bigoted hypocrites racist islamophobes? It is so easy to expose the hypocrites inside you. Be open, do not hide behind the curtains of liberalism and democracy.

In our country Non Muslim people get shelter in our Mosques and even food in the month of Ramadan.
Off course, we do not bomb peaceful people living in other countries.

I wish Americans did same thing to you, that you do to your immigrants.


----------



## flamer84

Shaheer ul haq said:


> So you admitted that you are bigoted hypocrites racist islamophobes? It is so easy to expose the hypocrites inside you. Be open, do not hide behind the curtains of liberalism and democracy.
> 
> In our country Non Muslim people get shelter in our Mosques and even food in the month of Ramadan.
> Off course, we do not bomb peaceful people living in other countries.
> 
> I wish Americans did same thing to you, that you do to your immigrants.




In your country non muslim places of worship or homes get torched to the ground and the residents killed if the village idiot says that he saw a page of the Quran desecrated.Spare us this miserable rhetoric and have some shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shhh

A.P. Richelieu said:


> What the real reason is, does not matter when Casus Belli exists.
> Nothing will be done about it in the UN.
> If You are not happy about the UN, You are free to leave..



You are only admitting that UN is a useless good for nothing organization. So dont sell UN bullshit to me.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> The Muslim world can continue to call Israel illegal, and the rest of the world will
> react by continuing to give Israel a break..



Only strengthening my point that world is biased against muslims, the stole the land illegally and you are supporting them.
So much for "peacefulness".



A.P. Richelieu said:


> It was the decision of the Ottoman Empire to join the WW1, by attacking Russia.
> Their treatment if Arabs caused the Arab revolt. change of ruler would hardly improve the situation of Arabs.



Tell that to US who attempted the coup in Turkey, or "forced democracy" in Afghanistan or "forced dictatorship" in Egypt.
You think if you will meddle in other country's issues you wont suffer the consequences? Welcome to the real world!.

Turkey was a German ally.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> The Ottomans had to pay the price, which resulted in the creation of a number of Arab states.
> If You feel bad about it, You should ask KSA, Jordan, Lebanon, Iraq and Syria,
> to again become serfs under Erdogan.



That is a very pathetic attempt to defend your case, dont you think?



flamer84 said:


> In your country non muslim places of worship or homes get torched to the ground and the residents killed if the village idiot says that he saw a page of the Quran desecrated.Spare us this miserable rhetoric and have some shame.



Thats what your biased bigoted media feeds you.
Pakistan has been the top tourist destination previously and we were much more religious back then.
This year and last year, a good number of Chinese (non Muslims) visited Pakistan on a tour, we did not throw them out of our country for making bad jokes.
Do not believe any bullshit story that you are told, have a brain, use it.


----------



## flamer84

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Thats what your biased bigoted media feeds you.
> Pakistan has been the top tourist destination previously and we were much more religious back then.
> This year and last year, a good number of Chinese (non Muslims) visited Pakistan on a tour, we did not throw them out of our country for making bad jokes.
> Do not believe any bullshit story that you are told, have a brain, use it.



Really? Did Chinese tourists entered mosques shouting silly things and nobody bothered them ? There are tens of reports from Pakistan with abuse of religious minorities and the numbers of non muslims who go down every year in your country prooves the atmosphere they live in.Those 2 loosers can scream Allah Akbar all they want in Morroco...good riddance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shhh

flamer84 said:


> Really? Did Chinese tourists entered mosques shouting silly things and nobody bothered them ? There are tens of reports from Pakistan with abuse of religious minorities and the numbers of non muslims who go down every year in your country prooves the atmosphere they live in.Those 2 loosers can scream Allah Akbar all they want in Morroco...good riddance.



They were smart enough to not shout silly things in Mosques, we wouldn't have thrown them out of country if they shouted Allah o Akber in a mosque, or their religious slogans in a Mosque, at best we would have asked them to keep quite.
Those tens of reports would also include a mention of a group, "TTP".
We got rid of that menace, thankfully. 

You are only showing your own ignorance if you cant differentiate between terrorist slogans and religious slogans.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Their country, their rules..

I don't see anyone here crying about the Draconian laws in Saudi towards non-muslims. I can make a list of them but when ever I point this, the usual escapists response seems to vary from "their country" to "law of god" etc etc..

Imagine if the situation was reversed. If few Christians entered Islam's Holiest place and did what these muslims have done....anyone want to guess what would happen to these Christians?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Their country, their rules..
> 
> I don't see anyone here crying about the Draconian laws in Saudi towards non-muslims. I can make a list of them but when ever I point this, the usual escapists response seems to vary from "their country" to "law of god" etc etc..
> 
> Imagine if the situation was reversed. If few Christians entered Islam's Holiest place and did what these muslims have done....anyone want to guess what would happen to these Christians?




Killed by the illiterate mobs,just like they get killed today in Pakistan if the local toilette cleaner says that he saw a page of the Quran flushed down the toilette by a non muslim.That's why we must ignore these butthurt people sand quickly deport these radicals.Shooting them would be a cheaper option but human rights and stuff...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

flamer84 said:


> Killed by the illiterate mobs,just like they get killed today in Pakistan if the local toilette cleaner says that he saw a page of the Quran flushed down the toilette by a non muslim.That's why we must ignore these butthurt people sand quickly deport these radicals.Shooting them would be a cheaper option but human rights and stuff...



Irony is these people posting here are from a country that has Blasphemy laws. Just think on that fact for a minute to understand the duplicity of the people posting here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Irony is these people posting here are from a country that has Blasphemy laws. Just think on that fact for a minute to understand the duplicity of the people posting here.




And those 2 "jokers" were not really jokers.They are testing European tolerance for further agression.That's why bullets are the answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lotus_stalk

Laws should be equal for all. There is prejudice involved here, but current world opinion is to be blamed.
Muslims have lost so much respect after 9/11. Muslims all over the world should take drastic steps to win back people's favor. This cannot be allowed to continue for long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

MarkusS said:


> No,
> 
> deporting them sends the risk to zero.
> 
> The two who beheaded the priest in france were under surveillance....
> 
> We have evry single islamist in italy under surveillance. Its a clear system. When your wife tries to wear Burka. When you grow a beared and start teach islamic stuff...you get a visit from two officers. fom the on you have cars infront your house and strange cracks in your phone line.
> 
> We have not many muslims in italy so its not that expensive.
> 
> The moment a muslim does extremist things like shouting "Allahu Akbar" in a church or naming his child "Jihad" he and his family are send to where they came from. They had their chance and throw it away. They clearly showed they dislike italy, its culture and pose a security risk for italy and its people.
> 
> Never forget...they are guests no more and no less. Nobody invited them.



Are you aware that some of the terrorists were not religious at all as they drank alcohol and never went to Mosque?

Targeting people on the basis of religious observance does not help at all.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

UKBengali said:


> Are you aware that some of the terrorists were not religious at all as they drank alcohol and never went to Mosque?
> 
> Targeting people on the basis of religious observance does not help at all.



Agreed.
But why is it that muslim world does not hold these views for non-muslims when they come into their countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

T-Rex said:


> *They don't give a flying fvck to what you have to say!
> !*



Voting patterns confirms my stance Pakistanis and bengalis do not like to vote for jihadi lovers any more .. They had enough of u lot already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

@Shaheer ul haq you are out of touch with reality and frankly incoherent.

Just as others have stated in Pakistan there is the blasphemy law to where any idiot can accuses someone else of insulting Islam which will result in harsh punishment. Your rebuttal was, "that's what your biast bigoted media feeds you". No that is a law in Pakistan. All one has to do is search and you can find articles about the subject virtually from anywhere.

Then you said that you do not throw Chinese visitors out of Pakistan for "bad jokes". Can you show me an example of a Chinese tourist dececrating a mosque? If anyone, be it Chinese or any race barged into a mosque and started desecrating the place and threatening people he would not leave alive.


One of the most rediculus rubutals you had to a Muslim dececrating a church and threatening people was that if a Muslim went into a mosque and shouted allah akbar, the people would just ask him to leave 

That is a horrible example. A Muslim barging into a church, threatening people, shouting allah akbar and destroying a cross is completely different to a Muslim entering a mosque and shouting allah akbar. Considering the term Allah akbar is sononomous with terrorism, as in, terrorists shout it before they commit acts of terror, i doubt that a person randomly shouting that phrase in a mosque would leave the mosque unharmed let alone if he shouted the phrase, threatened people and dececrated the mosque.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> So you admitted that you are bigoted hypocrites racist islamophobes? It is so easy to expose the hypocrites inside you. Be open, do not hide behind the curtains of liberalism and democracy.
> 
> In our country Non Muslim people get shelter in our Mosques and even food in the month of Ramadan.
> Off course, we do not bomb peaceful people living in other countries.
> 
> I wish Americans did same thing to you, that you do to your immigrants.




Freedom and democracy? Count only for my own people in my lands. 

People who pose a threat get erased from our lands.

And if you think you can threaten my people i would just erase you from this planet.

We have no immigrants. We are no immigration nation. We are an old culture. We are bound by blood not by paper. They are guests. 
Beside that islam is no race. So spare me this nonsense.



UKBengali said:


> Are you aware that some of the terrorists were not religious at all as they drank alcohol and never went to Mosque?
> 
> Targeting people on the basis of religious observance does not help at all.




incidents with islamist terrorists in italy: 0

Soo let me think...hmmmm NOpe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

MarkusS said:


> We have no immigrants. We are no immigration nation. We are an old culture. We are bound by blood not by paper.







Sardinia

Main article: Sardinian nationalism

People: Sardinians
Proposed state:



Republic of Sardinia
Political parties: Sardinia Nation, Sardinian Action Party, Independence Republic of Sardinia, Project Republic of Sardinia, others
Militant organisations: _Fronte Nazionale de Liberazione de sa Sardigna_ (defunct), _Movimentu Nazionalista Sardu_ (defunct), _Movimento Armato Sardo_ (defunct)[21]




 Sicily

Main article: Sicilian nationalism

People: Sicilians
Political parties: Sicilian Independentist Movement, Sicilian Socialist Party, Party of the Sicilians
Groups: Sicilian National Front,[22] Sicilia Nazione,[23] Sicilian National Liberation Movement,[24] Siculan Independence Movement[25] (believed defunct)






South Tyrol

Main article: South Tyrolean secessionist movement

People: South Tyroleans (a subset of Tyroleans)
Proposed state: unification with



Tyrol (



Austria)
Political parties: Die Freiheitlichen, South Tyrolean Freedom, Citizens' Union for South Tyrol, Lega Nord Alto Adige/Südtirol
Militant organisations: South Tyrolean Liberation Committee (defunct)






Veneto

Main article: Venetian nationalism

Proposed state:



Republic of Venice
Political parties: Liga Veneta, North-East Project, Liga Veneta Repubblica, Veneto State, Venetian Independence, Venetian People's Unity, Party for Independent Veneto


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Padanian_nationalism
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pro_Lombardy_Independence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shhh

MarkusS said:


> Freedom and democracy? Count only for my own people in my lands.
> 
> People who pose a threat get erased from our lands.
> 
> And if you think you can threaten my people i would just erase you from this planet.
> 
> We have no immigrants. We are no immigration nation. We are an old culture. We are bound by blood not by paper. They are guests.
> Beside that islam is no race. So spare me this nonsense.



You pose a threat to them, does it never occur to you? 
And unlike you, there fear has weight!.
There civilians have been bombed illegally by terrorist western forces.
You by the way are giving me life threats on an internet forum, that actually sets an extremist apart from the rest.
Those guests had legal permission to enter your country, so your country is making money from those "guests". Have some decency!.
People here have different definitions of racism, thanks for clarifying me your definition of racism.
From now on I will continue to use "hypocrites".


----------



## pakdefender

MarkusS said:


> We are bound by blood not by paper



There are some in your country who view the southern part of italy as different from the northern part

What's your view ? is north and south italy bound by blood , not that it matters but I want to know what you have to say about this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> You pose a threat to them, does it never occur to you?
> And unlike you, there fear has weight!.
> There civilians have been bombed illegally by terrorist western forces.
> You by the way are giving me life threats on an internet forum, that actually sets an extremist apart from the rest.
> Those guests had legal permission to enter your country, so your country is making money from those "guests". Have some decency!.
> People here have different definitions of racism, thanks for clarifying me your definition of racism.
> From now on I will continue to use "hypocrites".




I pose a threat for them? Good. As long they fear me more than their cult the better. 

I dont give you life threats. Or do you plan to threaten my people? 

They entered Italy illegally. Nobody invited them. They washed ashore like a plaque. 

A healthy body has a powerful immune system to deal with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shhh

ptldM3 said:


> @Shaheer ul haq you are out of touch with reality and frankly incoherent.



Nope you are, read below to find out why.



ptldM3 said:


> Just as others have stated in Pakistan there is the blasphemy law to where any idiot can accuses someone else of insulting Islam which will result in harsh punishment. Your rebuttal was, "that's what your biast bigoted media feeds you". No that is a law in Pakistan. All one has to do is search and you can find articles about the subject virtually from anywhere.



You are wrong, blasphemy law does not apply for insulting religion, it applies for insulting Prophet S.A.W, we have our respect for our Prophet S.A.W and we have laws to ensure it, we do not tolerate insult of any prophet be it Prophet Mohammed S.A.W, Prophet Esa (jesus) A.S, Prophet Musa (Moses) A.S, Prophet Ibrahim A.S, Propeht Daood (David) A.S or anyone else. Why should one even be allowed to *insult* a prophet? We specifically allow non-muslims asking questions and debates about Islamic laws we also allow non muslims to question the actions of the Prophet S.A.W, that is both part of Islam and we have institutes for that.

Insulting someone's holy figure does not make sense and we are *not *allowed to insult holy figures of other religions either.

That my friend is called equality. And decency.



ptldM3 said:


> Then you said that you do not throw Chinese visitors out of Pakistan for "bad jokes". Can you show me an example of a Chinese tourist dececrating a mosque? If anyone, be it Chinese or any race barged into a mosque and started desecrating the place and threatening people he would not leave alive.



People do all sort of stupid stuff here dude, if a Chinese idiot was desecrating a mosque, then depending on the *place and his act, *he will be either be kicked out of the mosque, asked to stop doing it, or if he has managed to pull some really bad stupidity, then he will be beaten up. But he will not be killed for acting stupid in a mosque.

The report says that the two deported had *earlier *committed a stupid act, like throwing a 300 year old art a month before or abusing Catholics a year earlier.

Now are you expecting me to believe that bullshit story that Italy, who deports people for giving a "freaking name" to a child will let the people stay on for a year or month for doing something as stupid as throwing a 300 year old art or abusing catholism a *year earlier.
*
No I am not buying this bullshit.



ptldM3 said:


> One of the most rediculus rubutals you had to a Muslim dececrating a church and threatening people was that if a Muslim went into a mosque and shouted allah akbar, the people would just ask him to leave



What do you think radicals here shout before exploding up?  No idiot *shouts *Allah o Akbar in a mosque. Besides I said the same thing about Chinese religious slogans. 



ptldM3 said:


> That is a horrible example. A Muslim barging into a church, threatening people, shouting allah akbar and destroying a cross is completely different to a Muslim entering a mosque and shouting allah akbar. Considering the term Allah akbar is *sononomous with terrorism*, as in, terrorists shout it before they commit acts of terror, i doubt that a person randomly shouting that phrase in a mosque would leave the mosque unharmed let alone if he shouted the phrase, threatened people and dececrated the mosque.



That is the point I am making here, its your ignorance if you cant differentiate b/w a religious slogan and terrorist actions.
It is a very stupid policy for marking someone in your list based on his slogans, I mean seriously, if the people started to shout "Long Live Russia" or "Long Live Italy" before exploding, what are you gonna do then?



MarkusS said:


> I pose a threat for them? Good. As long they fear me more than their cult the better.
> 
> I dont give you life threats. Or do you plan to threaten my people?
> 
> They entered Italy illegally. Nobody invited them. They washed ashore like a plaque.
> 
> A healthy body has a powerful immune system to deal with them.



You do, west has bombed innocent civilians and killed more than a million muslims in Iraq alone.
If you are going to consider people to be terrorists based on their names then I will obviously be considered a threat for you.
They entered illegally and Italy kept quite for a year? And you think you can protect yourself from terrorism considering such a weak security system you have in your place?
I believe ISIS thinks the same thing an "immune system".


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Nope you are, read below to find out why.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong, blasphemy law does not apply for insulting religion, it applies for insulting Prophet S.A.W, we have our respect for our Prophet S.A.W and we have laws to ensure it, we do not tolerate insult of any prophet be it Prophet Mohammed S.A.W, Prophet Esa (jesus) A.S, Prophet Musa (Moses) A.S, Prophet Ibrahim A.S, Propeht Daood (David) A.S or anyone else. Why should one even be allowed to *insult* a prophet? We specifically allow non-muslims asking questions and debates about Islamic laws we also allow non muslims to question the actions of the Prophet S.A.W, that is both part of Islam and we have institutes for that.
> 
> Insulting someone's holy figure does not make sense and we are *not *allowed to insult holy figures of other religions either.
> 
> That my friend is called equality. And decency.
> 
> 
> 
> People do all sort of stupid stuff here dude, if a Chinese idiot was desecrating a mosque, then depending on the *place and his act, *he will be either be kicked out of the mosque, asked to stop doing it, or if he has managed to pull some really bad stupidity, then he will be beaten up. But he will not be killed for acting stupid in a mosque.
> 
> The report says that the two deported had *earlier *committed a stupid act, like throwing a 300 year old art a month before or abusing Catholics a year earlier.
> 
> Now are you expecting me to believe that bullshit story that Italy, who deports people for giving a "freaking name" to a child will let the people stay on for a year or month for doing something as stupid as throwing a 300 year old art or abusing catholism a *year earlier.
> *
> No I am not buying this bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think radicals here shout before exploding up?  No idiot *shouts *Allah o Akbar in a mosque. Besides I said the same thing about Chinese religious slogans.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the point I am making here, its your ignorance if you cant differentiate b/w a religious slogan and terrorist actions.
> It is a very stupid policy for marking someone in your list based on his slogans, I mean seriously, if the people started to shout "Long Live Russia" or "Long Live Italy" before exploding, what are you gonna do then?
> 
> 
> 
> You do, west has bombed innocent civilians and killed more than a million muslims in Iraq alone.
> If you are going to consider people to be terrorists based on their names then I will obviously be considered a threat for you.
> They entered illegally and Italy kept quite for a year? And you think you can protect yourself from terrorism considering such a weak security system you have in your place?
> I believe ISIS thinks the same thing an "immune system".



thry were arrested after they did that. they spend that time in prison until they got deported.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

flamer84 said:


> Congratulations to Italy.
> 
> I'm sry for muslims but due to intense terrorist action shouting Allah Akbar in public has created a Pavlovian reaction of fear throughout the general public.If I'm sitting somewhere having a beer and I hear it next to me,my first reaction would be to smash the bottle into the skull of the one shouting it or duck for cover.
> 
> And what's with the butthurt of the deportation being to extreme? You're a guest in that country and you go around desecrating Churches ? They'l behead you for that in Saudi Arabia.



Even in Muslim countries, if some men burst through a door and shouted "Allahu Akbar!" then people would be ducking for cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

MarkusS said:


> I pose a threat for them? Good. As long they fear me more than their cult the better.
> 
> I dont give you life threats. Or do you plan to threaten my people?
> 
> They entered Italy illegally. Nobody invited them. They washed ashore like a plaque.
> 
> A healthy body has a powerful immune system to deal with them.



Good to see few countries calling the BullCrap and calling the terrorism in it's truth.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/major-eu...lled-over-security-fears-100039259.html?nhp=1

This is the reality. The Terrorists have all but destroyed Europe's way of life. 
Unless people get serious and point to the source of this malice, this would not go away.
Now is the time for people to stop the BS of stepping on someones feelings and tell the truth and destroy the malice.


----------



## shhh

MarkusS said:


> thry were arrested after they did that. they spend that time in prison until they got deported.



arrested for entering illegally or doing stupidity in a church.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Shaheer ul haq said:


> You are only admitting that UN is a useless good for nothing organization. So dont sell UN bullshit to me.
> 
> Only strengthening my point that world is biased against muslims, the stole the land illegally and you are supporting them. So much for "peacefulness".
> 
> Tell that to US who attempted the coup in Turkey, or "forced democracy" in Afghanistan or "forced dictatorship" in Egypt.
> You think if you will meddle in other country's issues you wont suffer the consequences? Welcome to the real world!.
> 
> Turkey was a German ally.


UN is not perfect, but it is certainly much better than any previous solution.

Name a single ruler of the area now beeing Israel, which has a better legal claim to the land.

1. Philistees - unknown.
2. Egyptians - conquest
3. Hettites - conquest
4. Assyrians - conquest
5. Persians - conquest
6. Greeks - conquest
7. Romans/Byzantium conquest
8. Arabs - conquest
9. Crusaders - conquest
10. Ottomans - conquest
11. French - conquest
12. Great Britain - conquest, treaty where Great Britain gets a Mandate to rule the Area
to prepare for self rule by the League of Nations.
13. Decision to partition the area by the world into Israel and a Palestinian state.

May have forgotten a few.

I doubt that You can find any country except Great Britain and Israel which has any legal claim to the area.

Maybe the UN vote and the creation of Israel was just a joke.
You should not throw out the Israelis just for a joke, should You?

As for Your other claims, you just repeat the latest Islamist Web Sites claims without giving any sources.
I will let You fret in Your ISIS infested mind, and ignore You.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

Shaheer ul haq said:


> That is called oppression. Or racism. Or hypocrisy.


 
What is hippocracy?? Shouting Allah u akbar in church or deportation of those who shouted that?


----------



## TMA

A.P. Richelieu said:


> UN is not perfect, but it is certainly much better than any previous solution.
> 
> Name a single ruler of the area now beeing Israel, which has a better legal claim to the land.
> 
> 1. Philistees - unknown.
> 2. Egyptians - conquest
> 3. Hettites - conquest
> 4. Assyrians - conquest
> 5. Persians - conquest
> 6. Greeks - conquest
> 7. Romans/Byzantium conquest
> 8. Arabs - conquest
> 9. Crusaders - conquest
> 10. Ottomans - conquest
> 11. French - conquest
> 12. Great Britain - conquest, treaty where Great Britain gets a Mandate to rule the Area
> to prepare for self rule by the League of Nations.
> 13. Decision to partition the area by the world into Israel and a Palestinian state.
> 
> May have forgotten a few.
> 
> I doubt that You can find any country except Great Britain and Israel which has any legal claim to the area.
> 
> Maybe the UN vote and the creation of Israel was just a joke.
> You should not throw out the Israelis just for a joke, should You?
> 
> As for Your other claims, you just repeat the latest Islamist Web Sites claims without giving any sources.
> I will let You fret in Your ISIS infested mind, and ignore You.


The Holy Land was given to Abraham (PBUH) and all those who faithfully follow him. This was decreed by the one who created time itself.


----------



## Odysseus

Vikas Kumar said:


> Fair enough, nothing wrong against any religion but Their country their rules.





Shaheer ul haq said:


> Did you just gave ISIS the right authority to prosecute non-muslims? or the Muslims who do not buy their idea.


Since when does ISIS have a country to apply their version of rule?


----------



## Akhill

Everybody saying "Shouldn't have deported" ... Italy is far pragmatic than france and germany it looks like.. since these kind of acts are begining of extremism, though this particular act doesn't warrant deportation. And Italy is right in nipping it in the bud rather than waiting it to become a catastrophe. 

Today 2 barged in.. tomorrow 20 will barge in.. after that 200. If the govt is lenient now, they will take it for granted. I would say make them work in prisons for 20 years and then kick out to the hell hole they came from.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> arrested for entering illegally or doing stupidity in a church.



after comitting terror in the church. And yes shouting Allahu Akbar and throwing a corss in the dirt is terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

pakdefender said:


> There are some in your country who view the southern part of italy as different from the northern part
> 
> What's your view ? is north and south italy bound by blood , not that it matters but I want to know what you have to say about this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mukunda Murthi Rao

Islamic extreemism in london


----------



## Mukunda Murthi Rao

Saudilluminati said:


> It is not islamic but Islamistic. There is a difference. Show some care for your words.
> 
> These radicals are trained, funded and unleashed from US-Imperialist CIA. Everybody knows this.



Do u even know what u r talking about?
Stop blaming others for ur sins.

The liberal muslims kept silent while the fanatics had their way. Now it has been totally hijacked and every muslim has been painted by the same brush.
But still the liberal muslims are not motivated enough to wipe these scum off the earth while these asshole are pretty much motivated to wipe everyone off


----------



## California

Mukunda Murthi Rao said:


> Do u even know what u r talking about?
> Stop blaming others for ur sins.
> 
> The liberal muslims kept silent while the fanatics had their way. Now it has been totally hijacked and every muslim has been painted by the same brush.
> But still the liberal muslims are not motivated enough to wipe these scum off the earth while these asshole are pretty much motivated to wipe everyone off


muslims are muslims. there are no Liberal muslim or Redical Muslim. deal with it.


----------



## Mukunda Murthi Rao




----------



## T-Rex

pak-marine said:


> Voting patterns confirms my stance Pakistanis and bengalis do not like to vote for jihadi lovers any more .. They had enough of u lot already


*
We've had enough of blood sucker like you now stop crying wolf for your master! Voting counts only when blood suckers are out of the scene, otherwise it's just rigging business because the so-called suckular thugs think that it is their right to call the shots even when most people spit at them. This 'jihad' is your pet programme to carry on with your dirty business.*


----------



## pak-marine

T-Rex said:


> *We've had enough of blood sucker like you now stop crying wolf for your master! Voting counts only when blood suckers are out of the scene, otherwise it's just rigging business because the so-called suckular thugs think that it is their right to call the shots even when most people spit at them. This 'jihad' is your pet programme to carry on with your dirty business.*



Typical jihadist half baked silly conspiracy theories thats all ! U lot are rejected people dont even bother voting for jihadis any more .. In Pakistan there are tons of religious parties no one votes for them except in some tribal areas .. Only the medevil kind likes them .. Rest have rejected !! now u can either accept the fact or keep denying it for the rest of your life it however it wont change a thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

pak-marine said:


> Typical jihadist half baked silly conspiracy theories thats all ! U lot are rejected people dont even bother voting for jihadis any more .. In Pakistan there are tons of religious parties no one votes for them except in some tribal areas .. Only the medevil kind likes them .. Rest have rejected !! now u can either accept the fact or keep denying it for the rest of your life it however it wont change a thing



*
Typical suckular vomiting of lies and deceits!*


----------



## pak-marine

T-Rex said:


> *Typical suckular vomiting of lies and deceits!*



Lol .. Reality seems far fetched idea .. no wonder there is no reasoning with jihadis like u all u wish to do is beahead any one & every one who disagrees with your medevil ideology ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Turn st Peter's basilica in to a mosque!

One day...


----------



## MarkusS

GIANTsasquatch said:


> i love sheep



reported for religious hate speech.


----------



## TMA

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Turn st Peter's basilica in to a mosque!
> 
> One day...


I hope you are not serious.

Islam expects that places of worship are respected.



lastofthepatriots said:


>


I think their is different blood in the south but I am not sure. A lot of them seem darker; indeed many of them could pass for Pakistanis (phenotypically speaking).


----------



## Holmes

Christian shariah.


----------



## MarkusS

TMA said:


> I hope you are not serious.
> 
> Islam expects that places of worship are respected.
> 
> 
> I think their is different blood in the south but I am not sure. A lot of them seem darker; indeed many of them could pass for Pakistanis (phenotypically speaking).




How ofte is this bullshit movie posted here? It amuses me that some try to insult italians with telling them that some may have same ancestors as they have.

How stupid is this? 

That said, of course italians are a mix. We build the words greatest empire. And it wasnt based on blood but culture.


----------



## jha

Good Job by Italy.

Sooner or, later Europe will start treating muslims the way non-muslims are treated in Islamic countries. Will be sad but necessary. This lunacy of intolerance and Islamic supremacist attitude of few will have consequences for all Muslims living in west.


----------



## TMA

MarkusS said:


> How ofte is this bullshit movie posted here? It amuses me that some try to insult italians with telling them that some may have same ancestors as they have.
> 
> How stupid is this?
> 
> That said, of course italians are a mix. We build the words greatest empire. And it wasnt based on blood but culture.


It was not meant to be an insult. If you read my words carefully, in no way did I imply that Pakistanis and Italians may have the same ancestors. Just that some Southern Italians appear like (some) Pakistanis (phenotypically). I have found the same for some Greeks. It is an observation. That is all.

Coming to the world's greatest empire: the nature of empire is multi-racial/multi-cultural. I am sure there were many races and many cultures that moved to the "homeland" of the Empire given the extent of her borders and mingled in with the natives.


----------



## gangsta_rap

TMA said:


> I hope you are not serious.
> 
> Islam expects that places of worship are respected.



Failed troll attempt at MarkusS lol. I was hoping for wall of text but whatever.


----------



## MarkusS

TMA said:


> It was not meant to be an insult. If you read my words carefully, in no way did I imply that Pakistanis and Italians may have the same ancestors. Just that some Southern Italians appear like (some) Pakistanis (phenotypically). I have found the same for some Greeks. It is an observation. That is all.
> 
> Coming to the world's greatest empire: the nature of empire is multi-racial/multi-cultural. I am sure there were many races and many cultures that moved to the "homeland" of the Empire given the extent of her borders and mingled in with the natives.




the roman empire was based on "mare nostrum". Thats how the mediterranean was called. "Our sea"







There were no arabs, celts or egyptians. You were roman. The common identity was Rome. 

A boy born in Alexandria, Ephesos or valentia would have the same goal. Serve the empire and rise in rank.

Anyone could become emperor when he was talented. Trajan for example was a spanish. Marcus Julius Philippus was an arab from syria.

That united power of rome is there even today. We are all basicly mediterranean type of people and share many cultural things.

When i visited turkey it looked pretty similar to italy. If you take religion away its smilar in many aspects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Attila the Hun

MarkusS said:


> the roman empire was based on "mare nostrum". Thats how the mediterranean was called. "Our sea"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no arabs, celts or egyptians. You were roman. The common identity was Rome.
> 
> A boy born in Alexandria, Ephesos or valentia would have the same goal. Serve the empire and rise in rank.
> 
> Anyone could become emperor when he was talented. Trajan for example was a spanish. Marcus Julius Philippus was an arab from syria.
> 
> That united power of rome is there even today. We are all basicly mediterranean type of people and share many cultural things.
> 
> When i visited turkey it looked pretty similar to italy. If you take religion away its smilar in many aspects.


Eastern Roman Empire i> Rome


----------



## T-Rex

pak-marine said:


> Lol .. Reality seems far fetched idea .. no wonder there is no reasoning with jihadis like u all u wish to do is beahead any one & every one who disagrees with your medevil ideology ..



*Showing the middle finger to crypto terrorists like you gives a bad taste but it must be done! You are nothing but an ugly turncoat wearing a make up to look like a patriot.*


----------



## shhh

MarkusS said:


> after comitting terror in the church. And yes shouting Allahu Akbar and throwing a corss in the dirt is terrorism.



No it is your ignorance and Islamophobia, If a christian would have done it, you would have labelled him "Mentally Disabled".



Odysseus said:


> Since when does ISIS have a country to apply their version of rule?



My friend, the point I am making is that, you cannot be an Islamophobe just because you rule a country. ISIS controls their state, I dont see how the creation of ISIS is any different from the creation of israel - the illegal state.



MULUBJA said:


> What is hippocracy?? Shouting Allah u akbar in church or deportation of those who shouted that?



If a christian had done it, you would have labelled him "mentally disabled".

I dont think I need to explain further the concept of hypocrisy.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> UN is not perfect, but it is certainly much better than any previous solution.
> 
> Name a single ruler of the area now beeing Israel, which has a better legal claim to the land.
> 
> 1. Philistees - unknown.
> 2. Egyptians - conquest
> 3. Hettites - conquest
> 4. Assyrians - conquest
> 5. Persians - conquest
> 6. Greeks - conquest
> 7. Romans/Byzantium conquest
> 8. Arabs - conquest
> 9. Crusaders - conquest
> 10. Ottomans - conquest
> 11. French - conquest
> 12. Great Britain - conquest, treaty where Great Britain gets a Mandate to rule the Area
> to prepare for self rule by the League of Nations.
> 13. Decision to partition the area by the world into Israel and a Palestinian state.
> 
> May have forgotten a few.
> 
> I doubt that You can find any country except Great Britain and Israel which has any legal claim to the area.



Jews also got there by conquest, kid. Besides if we go by your rule, then half of the world countries should be split.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> Maybe the UN vote and the creation of Israel was just a joke.
> You should not throw out the Israelis just for a joke, should You?



Seizing someone's sovereign land illegally and killing their natives and going crazy in a religious place are two different things buddy. Dont be ridiculous.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> As for Your other claims, you just repeat the latest Islamist Web Sites claims without giving any sources.
> I will let You fret in Your ISIS infested mind, and ignore You.



Or you do not have a response to my claims? dont act like a kid, this a serious forum, act like a mature guy, personal insults puts *you *in a bad light, not me.


----------



## Desist

Good job Italy.


----------



## IceCold

war&peace said:


> Just on the particular incident of shouting Allahu Akbar in Church I think, both sides pushed the limits too far..I don't know the details but of course this term has been turned into a terror word by media and the brainwashed zombies have played their role into defaming the term.
> Thus their act of shouting Allahu Akbar in Church could evoke a sense of fear in the hearts of infidels and that was totally needless and uncalled for. That also shows how clueless and ignorant both of the guys have been of the current situation in the world. However, deporting is also too extreme step on the part of Italian govt and they should fined them with a 100 euro or so.


Why would these assholes go in a church and shout Allah Akbar knowing damn well how muslims are perceived these days. To be honest i would not blame the other side because Muslims lately are acting stupid. I mean why would anyone go to a place of worship of Christians and shout Allah Akbar there? Idiots

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## war&peace

IceCold said:


> Why would these assholes go in a church and shout Allah Akbar knowing damn well how muslims are perceived these days. To be honest i would not blame the other side because Muslims lately are acting stupid. I mean why would anyone go to a place of worship of Christians and shout Allah Akbar there? Idiots


They are idiots of the first order and I can tell you here is whole lot of them. I was travelling through Denmark and I was approached by a guy, in his early 30's with a mega beard, and he was from Libya who recently entered EU as refugee. Soon after the initial pleasantries, he immediately started abusing Qadafi, West and the whole paraphernalia for destruction of Libya and that too very loudly and in his broken English...I told him immediately stop the BS or I will call the security and I changed the seats. I was really wondering if that piece of meat had any brain cells?. He existence was on the level of zombies; with dead brain and living bodies and craving for food. These goons do not realise that first they joined USA and NATO in dislodging Qaddafi mindlessly and now they start blaming them while ignoring the part they themselves played.

It is so painful to see that how uneducated and brainless people are in these parts of the world. They do not have the ability to differentiate between right and wrong. The crappy wahabi-extremist ideology is at work in the middle east and that's at heart of all these crisis. Half of them shout jihad calls against USA and west while rest of them support USA and these bedouins have become addicted to the western life style and commodities, they never remember Islam and jihad when it comes to spending, lifestyle, austerity, being just, resisting inner temptations and purification of heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarkusS

Ottoman123 said:


> Eastern Roman Empire i> Rome





Shaheer ul haq said:


> No it is your ignorance and Islamophobia, If a christian would have done it, you would have labelled him "Mentally Disabled".
> 
> 
> 
> My friend, the point I am making is that, you cannot be an Islamophobe just because you rule a country. ISIS controls their state, I dont see how the creation of ISIS is any different from the creation of israel - the illegal state.
> 
> 
> 
> If a christian had done it, you would have labelled him "mentally disabled".
> 
> I dont think I need to explain further the concept of hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews also got there by conquest, kid. Besides if we go by your rule, then half of the world countries should be split.
> 
> 
> 
> Seizing someone's sovereign land illegally and killing their natives and going crazy in a religious place are two different things buddy. Dont be ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you do not have a response to my claims? dont act like a kid, this a serious forum, act like a mature guy, personal insults puts *you *in a bad light, not me.




Our country our rule. We are italians. Italians are christians. Muslims are foreigners. Guests. Not part of italy. Never were, never will be.

we want security. This individuals harm our security. We kick them out. That way he cant comitt terror here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shhh

MarkusS said:


> Our country our rule. We are italians. Italians are christians. Muslims are foreigners. Guests. Not part of italy. Never were, never will be.
> 
> we want security. This individuals harm our security. We kick them out. That way he cant comitt terror here.



Yeah, except if he was a christian his violence will be "mentally disabled person's stupid act".
Moreover the guy was not committing terror.

You do realize that when you have to say "Our country our rule", you have practically ran out of justifications?

You have also admitted that you people are biased against "Muslims" regardless of their acts. That is what I wanted to show the people around here and you have just proved it.

So thanks for that.


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Yeah, except if he was a christian his violence will be "mentally disabled person's stupid act".
> Moreover the guy was not committing terror.
> 
> You do realize that when you have to say "Our country our rule", you have practically ran out of justifications?
> 
> You have also admitted that you people are biased against "Muslims" regardless of their acts. That is what I wanted to show the people around here and you have just proved it.
> 
> So thanks for that.




He committed terror. Terror means to terrorize people. His hate scream + destroying crhsitian art terrorized people. 

I´m not biased. Your acts are seen in the news. We are at war. You had many years to reform your believes in a way the world can accept it. There is not much time left for you. 

Does it hurt you that we dont allow you to kill us like sheep? That we fight back. That we push you out with force? 

And you know whats the best about this? There is nothing you can do about it. Yesterday 15 others were send back to algeria. 8 of them were thieves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shhh

MarkusS said:


> He committed terror. Terror means to terrorize people. His hate scream + destroying crhsitian art terrorized people.



That logic applies to you too, your are basically justifying ISIS here.



MarkusS said:


> I´m not biased. Your acts are seen in the news. We are at war. You had many years to reform your believes in a way the world can accept it. There is not much time left for you.



Your act of killing a million muslims in Iraq on an illegal war are all over the news, compared to us, you have killed much more, I have not even counted Afghanistan, Syria, Egypt, Turkey, etc in this



MarkusS said:


> Does it hurt you that we dont allow you to kill us like sheep? That we fight back. That we push you out with force?



Does it hurt that ISIS bombs your people?



MarkusS said:


> And you know whats the best about this? There is nothing you can do about it. Yesterday 15 others were send back to algeria. 8 of them were thieves.



I have absolutely nothing to do mate, but you have picked the wrong enemy, for petty reasons. Your own acts have radicalized people and you know karma is a bitch right?


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> That logic applies to you too, your are basically justifying ISIS here.
> 
> 
> 
> Your act of killing a million muslims in Iraq on an illegal war are all over the news, compared to us, you have killed much more, I have not even counted Afghanistan, Syria, Egypt, Turkey, etc in this
> 
> 
> 
> Does it hurt that ISIS bombs your people?
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely nothing to do mate, but you have picked the wrong enemy, for petty reasons. Your own acts have radicalized people and you know karma is a bitch right?



yes it does hurt. It hurts terrible and i hardly can look at it. My heart feels just sadness and anger when i see what ISIS did in france or belgium. My country italy stayed safe yet.

Kicking those people out helps us to stay safe. We cant live together. Its impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shhh

MarkusS said:


> yes it does hurt. It hurts terrible and i hardly can look at it. My heart feels just sadness and anger when i see what ISIS did in france or belgium. My country italy stayed safe yet.



Wish you had the same feelings for the people that west has killed mercilessly.



MarkusS said:


> Kicking those people out helps us to stay safe. We cant live together. Its impossible.



You are parroting the same thing that ISIS does, they would welcome you to the group.


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Wish you had the same feelings for the people that west has killed mercilessly.
> 
> 
> 
> You are parroting the same thing that ISIS does, they would welcome you to the group.




ISIS says we should kick islamists out of Italy? Wow i guess i missed that memo.

ISIS would welcome a patriotic italian catholic in their ranks? Do you even listen what BS you say here?

I think you lack one point to understand this...

This is our home nation. We dont want islamists here. We kick them out. case closed. 

There is zero positive for italy when we allow them here but unimaginable risks. 

Why take the risks when their presence has as much benefits for italy as the presence of Ebola?


----------



## shhh

MarkusS said:


> ISIS says we should kick islamists out of Italy? Wow i guess i missed that memo.



I think you would do good if you let common sense grow in you. ISIS says they should kick non-muslims/infidels out of the world. I am saying that your ideology has a lot resemblance with ISIS 



MarkusS said:


> ISIS would welcome a patriotic italian catholic in their ranks? Do you even listen what BS you say here?.



As our conversation has gone far, you welcome anti-Muslim extremists in your ranks. ISIS welcomes anti-non-muslim extremists in their ranks.[/QUOTE]



MarkusS said:


> I think you lack one point to understand this...
> 
> This is our home nation. We dont want islamists here. We kick them out. case closed.



I am saying the same thing, I am asking you to be open about it, dont pretend that you are neutral towards muslims, be open that you are anti-Muslim islamophobes.



MarkusS said:


> There is zero positive for italy when we allow them here but unimaginable risks.
> 
> Why take the risks when their presence has as much benefits for italy as the presence of Ebola?



Why should world take the risk of letting west stay when their presence is a threat to the humanity, dont forget that it was west that started the world wars and invented nuclear weapons and is responsible for killing of the most of the humanity since their dark ages to this day.


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> I think you would do good if you let common sense grow in you. ISIS says they should kick non-muslims/infidels out of the world. I am saying that your ideology has a lot resemblance with ISIS
> 
> 
> 
> As our conversation has gone far, you welcome anti-Muslim extremists in your ranks. ISIS welcomes anti-non-muslim extremists in their ranks.





I am saying the same thing, I am asking you to be open about it, dont pretend that you are neutral towards muslims, be open that you are anti-Muslim islamophobes.



Why should world take the risk of letting west stay when their presence is a threat to the humanity, dont forget that it was west that started the world wars and invented nuclear weapons and is responsible for killing of the most of the humanity since their dark ages to this day.[/QUOTE]


wait...when did i ever pretend to be open towards muslims? I always say that i see them as hostile entity.

The rest of your giberish makes no sense. Go out and take a breath of fresh air. You start hallucinating.


----------



## shhh

MarkusS said:


> I am saying the same thing, I am asking you to be open about it, dont pretend that you are neutral towards muslims, be open that you are anti-Muslim islamophobes.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should world take the risk of letting west stay when their presence is a threat to the humanity, dont forget that it was west that started the world wars and invented nuclear weapons and is responsible for killing of the most of the humanity since their dark ages to this day.




wait...when did i ever pretend to be open towards muslims? I always say that i see them as hostile entity.[/QUOTE]

Case closed then, you accepted that you are anti-Muslim Islamophobic hypocrite after trying to deny it for so long.



MarkusS said:


> The rest of your giberish makes no sense. Go out and take a breath of fresh air. You start hallucinating.



I am responding to your gibberish with facts, you cant deny that it was west that started the world wars or invented nuclear weapons, if we compare the deaths that have taken place in the world wars and cold wars and compare them to deaths that have taken place because of the groups like ISIS or some other shit, then west would come out on top, wouldn't it? Does the very existence of the nuclear weapons not pose a threat to the humanity? Are we today not living in the danger of a nuclear doom because of these weapons which are not only invented by west but have also been used by them to kill each other?
Tell me how many Muslim countries have a nuclear weapon compared to the west?
How many have Muslims killed compared to the west in last century alone.

If you are going to come up with "but Germany" started world war which is a "single country" in west, then I am going to respond with "ISIS" is the result of west's adventure in Iraq, it was USA who created Al Qaida and Taliban to fight off soviets.

Funny Europeans today are saved from the Russia's threat because Soviet Union was destroyed because "Muslims" fought them, you know your very safety to Muslims and now are you are calling them threats even though the radical Muslims are your own creation?

Ungrateful hypocrites.


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> wait...when did i ever pretend to be open towards muslims? I always say that i see them as hostile entity.



Case closed then, you accepted that you are anti-Muslim Islamophobic hypocrite after trying to deny it for so long.



I am responding to your gibberish with facts, you cant deny that it was west that started the world wars or invented nuclear weapons, if we compare the deaths that have taken place in the world wars and cold wars and compare them to deaths that have taken place because of the groups like ISIS or some other shit, then west would come out on top, wouldn't it? Does the very existence of the nuclear weapons not pose a threat to the humanity? Are we today not living in the danger of a nuclear doom because of these weapons which are not only invented by west but have also been used by them to kill each other?
Tell me how many Muslim countries have a nuclear weapon compared to the west?
How many have Muslims killed compared to the west in last century alone.

If you are going to come up with "but Germany" started world war which is a "single country" in west, then I am going to respond with "ISIS" is the result of west's adventure in Iraq, it was USA who created Al Qaida and Taliban to fight off soviets.

Funny Europeans today are saved from the Russia's threat because Soviet Union was destroyed because "Muslims" fought them, you know your very safety to Muslims and now are you are calling them threats even though the radical Muslims are your own creation?

Ungrateful hypocrites.[/QUOTE]

i never denied anything, You seem to think that its bad to be intolerant towards foreigners. I'm in the youth department of Forza Italia. Our leader said in public he is a proud facist. I never was hypocritical. I always said that i fight for my nations security and that your kind is our enemy. 

that said ... i dont care about your people. If they live or die is not my problem. You leave us alone. I demand no more or less. If you become a problem, then you get deported. If you become a danger, you get liquidated. i only care for my people our security and future. Your future is totally irrelevant for me. As well as your past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shhh

MarkusS said:


> I never denied anything, You seem to think that its bad to be intolerant towards foreigners. I'm in the youth department of Forza Italia. Our leader said in public he is a proud facist. I never was hypocritical. I always said that i fight for my nations security and that your kind is our enemy.



You went from "they were doing extremism" to "we hate muslims". You are not intolerant towards foreigners, you anti-Muslim Islamophobic bigots. And that is the precise thing I am saying, you people are no different that ISIS. And in the fight of you extremists, its the common people that gets slaughtered. Karma is a bitch, it will bite you and ISIS.



MarkusS said:


> that said ... i dont care about your people. If they live or die is not my problem. You leave us alone. I demand no more or less. If you become a problem, then you get deported. If you become a danger, you get liquidated. i only care for my people our security and future. Your future is totally irrelevant for me. As well as your past.



So.... ungrateful hypocrites?


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> You went from "they were doing extremism" to "we hate muslims". You are not intolerant towards foreigners, you anti-Muslim Islamophobic bigots. And that is the precise thing I am saying, you people are no different that ISIS. And in the fight of you extremists, its the common people that gets slaughtered. Karma is a bitch, it will bite you and ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> So.... ungrateful hypocrites?



bla bla bla.

nothing bites me. we hold our country safe and secure.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> the roman empire was based on "mare nostrum". Thats how the mediterranean was called. "Our sea"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no arabs, celts or egyptians. You were roman. The common identity was Rome.
> 
> A boy born in Alexandria, Ephesos or valentia would have the same goal. Serve the empire and rise in rank.
> 
> Anyone could become emperor when he was talented. Trajan for example was a spanish. Marcus Julius Philippus was an arab from syria.
> 
> That united power of rome is there even today. We are all basicly mediterranean type of people and share many cultural things.
> 
> When i visited turkey it looked pretty similar to italy. If you take religion away its smilar in many aspects.



lol, you are a Mediterranean supremacist.

BTW, the people who rule the western world today were the same people whom your ancestor labelled as barbarians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shhh

MarkusS said:


> bla bla bla.
> 
> nothing bites me. we hold our country safe and secure.



I hope you do, but what you are doing is not the way to do it, you can choose to be delusional but it wont change the fact that you will reap what you sow.

You have just given that guy a reason to join ISIS and bomb the shit of you, he has been in Italy before, he can be there again and then you will be crying hoarse for "Islamist terrorism" even though you were the one who caused it in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> lol, you are a Mediterranean supremacist.
> 
> BTW, the people who rule the western world today were the same people whom your ancestor labelled as barbarians.




It seems we did a great job then. Better than you. Most people your empire ruled over are still 3rd world. 

As some lesson for you, we called evryone "Barbarian" who didn´t speak latin. Because any otehr language sounds just like bar bar bar bar for us. Its same as bla bla bla today. So even you chinese were seen as barbarian back then because you spoke not latin. Being loabelled barbarian did not mean that you are primitive.



Shaheer ul haq said:


> I hope you do, but what you are doing is not the way to do it, you can choose to be delusional but it wont change the fact that you will reap what you sow.
> 
> You have just given that guy a reason to join ISIS and bomb the shit of you, he has been in Italy before, he can be there again and then you will be crying hoarse for "Islamist terrorism" even though you were the one who caused it in the first place.




He cant bomb us when he is outside italy. case closed.

Also funny how you now explain me that muslims become killers when it doesnt go their way.  Is it really that way?

btw our nation has the right to decide who is in and who is out. Thats what a nation is about. securing its borders.



rmi5 said:


> Very well done! I'm gaining more respect for your country. My only criticism is that you need to shove something in their *** then deport them, but just deporting them is also fine.




we dont want them to spill the seats with their disgusting body fluids.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> It seems we did a great job then. Better than you. Most people your empire ruled over are still 3rd world.
> 
> As some lesson for you, we called evryone "Barbarian" who didn´t speak latin. Because any otehr language sounds just like bar bar bar bar for us. Its same as bla bla bla today. So even you chinese were seen as barbarian back then because you spoke not latin. Being loabelled barbarian did not mean that you are primitive.



Compare to today's Italy and China?

And South Korea and Japan were merely the offspring of our culture. Also, don't forget Singapore which was founded by the ethnic Chinese. These aforementioned countries were all traitorous to us for now, but one day they will bow down to us again just like before.


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Compare to today's Italy and China?
> 
> And South Korea and Japan were merely the offspring of our culture. Also, don't forget Singapore which was founded by the ethnic Chinese. These aforementioned countries were all traitorous to us for now, but one day they will bow down to us again just like before.




large parts of china live in absolute poverty.
I admire your leadership though because they do something and made situation betetr for many chinese. 

I´m not your enemy. So dont even try to go that route.

Japan was never your vassal. Infact Japan resisted chinese rulership since beginning of time. Something you must show respect for. Japan did never bow. Infact they beheaded your delegation and send the heads to china. Later destroyed two invasion attempts under Kublai Khan and brought the chinese ming dynasty on its knees.

China tried to first conquer Japan, later on isolated it because it was seen as threat. 

I have great respect for japan. A true warrior culture. 

I also have respect for China. Just as China respects us. I did read in history China viewed only the roman empire as its equal. 

Hey i have a question, if you had to chose what were the 3 best emperors you had?

Ours were

Marcus Aurelius
Trajan
Hadrian


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> large parts of china live in absolute poverty.
> I admire your leadership though because they do something and made situation betetr for many chinese.
> 
> I´m not your enemy. So dont even try to go that route.
> 
> Japan was never your vassal. Infact Japan resisted chinese rulership since beginning of time. Something you must show respect for. Japan did never bow. Infact they beheaded your delegation and send the heads to china. Later destroyed two invasion attempts under Kublai Khan and brought the chinese ming dynasty on its knees.
> 
> China tried to first conquer Japan, later on isolated it because it was seen as threat.
> 
> I have great respect for japan. A true warrior culture.
> 
> I also have respect for China. Just as China respects us. I did read in history China viewed only the roman empire as its equal.
> 
> Hey i have a question, if you had to chose what were the 3 best emperors you had?
> 
> Ours were
> 
> Marcus Aurelius
> Trajan
> Hadrian



It doesn't matter, Japan bowed to us in most of the time in the history until the recent time.

And we don't worship any Emperor right now, since they belonged to the past. We just look forward.


----------



## shhh

MarkusS said:


> He cant bomb us when he is outside italy. case closed.
> 
> Also funny how you now explain me that muslims become killers when it doesnt go their way.  Is it really that way?
> 
> btw our nation has the right to decide who is in and who is out. Thats what a nation is about. securing its borders.



He can get back to your country. By the way, it is the west who has killed when it doesnt go their way, Turkey's coup, Iraq, Afghanistan, etc are an example.

Anyways, the point I was trying to make is that it is your bigotry and hypocrisy that radicalize people, so if they bomb you back, remember it that you reap what you sow.


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> It doesn't matter, Japan bowed to us in most of the time in the history until the recent time.
> 
> And we don't worship any Emperor right now, since they belonged to the past. We just look forward.




Japan never bowed towards China. During most of the time it ignored china. And when china acted agressive it crushed china.

Those who look only forward get crushed by the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> Japan never bowed towards China. During most of the time it ignored china. And when china acted agressive it crushed china.
> 
> Those who look only forward get crushed by the past.



They only managed to defeat us by 1895 for the first time.


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> He can get back to your country. By the way, it is the west who has killed when it doesnt go their way, Turkey's coup, Iraq, Afghanistan, etc are an example.
> 
> Anyways, the point I was trying to make is that it is your bigotry and hypocrisy that radicalize people, so if they bomb you back, remember it that you reap what you sow.



So you suggest that we must kill them. Ok because i have zero problem with this. I told you...your well being is totally irrelevant for me.

And no he cant come back. There is not one known case where one came back. But dozens of cases of them doing terror when ignored and allowed in the country.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> They only managed to defeat us by 1895 for the first time.




the defeated you two times when you tried to conquer them. Not one chinese soldier was able to set a foot oin japanese soil. 

they destroyed your ally korea and managed to push chinese troops out. The Ming dynasty got destabilized so much from it that it collapsed in the following years.

They defeated china in WW II.


----------



## shhh

MarkusS said:


> So you suggest that we must kill them. Ok because i have zero problem with this. I told you...your well being is totally irrelevant for me.



Didn't say it, but it exposes your inner extremist.



MarkusS said:


> And no he cant come back. There is not one known case where one came back. But dozens of cases of them doing terror when ignored and allowed in the country.



The same way he came here before. You people consider people to be terrorists based on what they name their child, it is your own extremism.


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Didn't say it, but it exposes your inner extremist.
> 
> 
> 
> The same way he came here before. You people consider people to be terrorists based on what they name their child, it is your own extremism.




This is italy. They have to give italian name. We arent the shithole tehy came from. A child named "Jihad" will never be a positive thing for Italy or any other european country. Its a burden.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> the defeated you two times when you tried to conquer them. Not one chinese soldier was able to set a foot oin japanese soil.
> 
> they destroyed your ally korea and managed to push chinese troops out. The Ming dynasty got destabilized so much from it that it collapsed in the following years.
> 
> They defeated china in WW II.



- The Yuan Dynasty was ruled by Mongols who got zero knowledge about navigation, and all their fleet got wiped out by the typhoon. And the Japanese named this typhoon as the Kamikaze wind (divine wind who saved them from invasion).

- The Ming Dynasty defeated Japan by 1592 AD, and it collapsed in 1644 AD. It lasted longer than the USSR after the WWII, so you cannot say that Japan caused the Ming Dynasty to collapse.

- They brutalized us during the WWII, but didn't defeat us as we didn't surrender at all.

When facing a strong China in its prime, Japan got no chance at all. Now all they can do is to hide behind Uncle Sam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> - The Yuan Dynasty was ruled by Mongols who got zero knowledge about navigation, and all their fleet got wiped out by the typhoon. And the Japanese named this typhoon as the Kamikaze wind (divine wind who saved them from invasion).
> 
> - The Ming Dynasty defeated Japan by 1592 AD, and it collapsed in 1644 AD. It lasted longer than the USSR after the WWII, so you cannot say that Japan caused the Ming Dynasty to collapse.
> 
> - They brutalized us during the WWII, but didn't defeat us as we didn't surrender at all.
> 
> When facing a strong China in its prime, Japan got no chance at all. Now all they can do is to hide behind Uncle Sam.




I think you need a new approach towards Japan. 

China could never defeat Japan and only hurt itself while trying to do so. Japan doesnt hide behind USA my friend. Its a firecly independend thinking nation. 

I know a japanese guy. He is in the LDP youth department and a good person. He has nothing against China and i learned alot about Japan from him. 

That said, what would you say are good places in china for an italian tourist who wants see cool culture, historic stuff ect but avoid Beijing (i hate mega cities and prefer nature - nothing personal against beijing).

I heared Sichuan is nice.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> I think you need a new approach towards Japan.
> 
> China could never defeat Japan and only hurt itself while trying to do so. Japan doesnt hide behind USA my friend. Its a firecly independend thinking nation.
> 
> I know a japanese guy. He is in the LDP youth department and a good person. He has nothing against China and i learned alot about Japan from him.
> 
> That said, what would you say are good places in china for an italian tourist who wants see cool culture, historic stuff ect but avoid Beijing (i hate mega cities and prefer nature - nothing personal against beijing).
> 
> I heared Sichuan is nice.



Japan isn't even a normal country.

BTW, let's go back to the topic.


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Japan isn't even a normal country.
> 
> BTW, let's go back to the topic.




It is. Its an awesome nation. The oldest ongoing nation on this planet. Their imperial dynasty is plain and simple awesome.


----------



## shhh

MarkusS said:


> This is italy. They have to give italian name. We arent the shithole tehy came from. A child named "Jihad" will never be a positive thing for Italy or any other european country. Its a burden.



You cannot force someone to have a name of your choice, that is outright oppression. We will not be bothered if someone named their kid "Democracy".


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> You cannot force someone to have a name of your choice, that is outright oppression. We will not be bothered if someone named their kid "Democracy".




We can force to have a name of our choice. We have lists with banned names. 

He named his kid Jihad and showed he doesnt want to be in italy then so he and his family were brought to a place that suits them more.

I repeat: they are guests. They are aliens. They are merely accepted here. No one invited them. No one wanted them. They should not ask what italy can do for them. But ask themself what they can do for italy.


----------



## Jaanbaz

Shaheer ul haq said:


> You are wrong, blasphemy law does not apply for insulting religion, it applies for insulting Prophet S.A.W, we have our respect for our Prophet S.A.W and we have laws to ensure it, we do not tolerate insult of any prophet be it Prophet Mohammed S.A.W, Prophet Esa (jesus) A.S, Prophet Musa (Moses) A.S, Prophet Ibrahim A.S, Propeht Daood (David) A.S or anyone else. Why should one even be allowed to *insult* a prophet? We specifically allow non-muslims asking questions and debates about Islamic laws we also allow non muslims to question the actions of the Prophet S.A.W, that is both part of Islam and we have institutes for that.



You sir are a fucking moron. Minorities in Pakistan are treated like shit, stop comparing the situation of persecuted minorities in Pakistan with two terrorists who went into a church to terrorise Italians, good thing Italians don't take your shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shhh

Jaanbaz said:


> You sir are a fucking moron. Minorities in Pakistan are treated like shit, stop comparing the situation of persecuted minorities in Pakistan with two terrorists who went into a church to terrorise Italians, good thing Italians don't take your shit.



It wasn't me kid, it was your italian masters that did it.
By the way your italian master have admitted that they are racist and Islamophobe and openly hate ALL Muslims.

Your stupid manners only show your own stupidity.
You are obviously brainwashed by Express or some other shit.



MarkusS said:


> We can force to have a name of our choice. We have lists with banned names.
> 
> He named his kid Jihad and showed he doesnt want to be in italy then so he and his family were brought to a place that suits them more.
> 
> I repeat: they are guests. They are aliens. They are merely accepted here. No one invited them. No one wanted them. They should not ask what italy can do for them. But ask themself what they can do for italy.



What can I say you have admitted that you only hate Muslims and are outright fascists.


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> It wasn't me kid, it was your italian masters that did it.
> By the way your italian master have admitted that they are racist and Islamophobe and openly hate ALL Muslims.
> 
> Your stupid manners only show your own stupidity.
> You are obviously brainwashed by Express or some other shit.
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say you have admitted that you only hate Muslims and are outright fascists.



No. I have nothing against muslims assimilating, giving their children italian names, participate in italian life style.

But i show no mercy with scum that terrorizes us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurkeyForever

MarkusS said:


> No. I have nothing against muslims assimilating, giving their children italian names, participate in italian life style.
> 
> But i show no mercy with scum that terrorizes us.



Why would they give italian names to their kids?

Imagine Turkey forcing foreigners to give turkish names to their kids.

Markus you are over doing it. Stormfront forums are better for you


----------



## Farooq

Admins @WebMaster @Oscar

I see this black nippled baboon @MarkusS & others including indians spew hatred towards, Islam, Muslims and our allies all day and yet you guys take no action. Please, I urge you to ban these people especially @MarkusS


----------



## Jaanbaz

Shaheer ul haq said:


> It wasn't me kid, it was your italian masters that did it.
> By the way your italian master have admitted that they are racist and Islamophobe and openly hate ALL Muslims.
> 
> Your stupid manners only show your own stupidity.
> You are obviously brainwashed by Express or some other shit.



I don't know the situation but seems like continental Europe gets the most violent extremists coming from North Africa and Middle East. You can defend your wahabi brothers all you like I know the truth. If some Christian shouted Jesus is son of God in a mosque in Pakistan he would be dead. End of. Keep posting bullshit, your bullshit does not change my view. 

PS: Italians are not my masters but Saudis are definitely your masters. So how many Pakistanis who have Saudi Nationality? Millions of Pakistanis come to Europe and have citizenships in those countries. So keep worshipping your Arab masters like the brainwashed slave you are. Cheers.


----------



## shhh

Jaanbaz said:


> I don't know the situation but seems like continental Europe gets the most violent extremists coming from North Africa and Middle East. You can defend your wahabi brothers all you like I know the truth.



You also need to admit the Africa and Middle east are the places who got the most violent extremists and terrorists from Europe, USA did Iraq, they did Egypt, they did Syria and they attempted Turkey.

Africans were enslaved by Europeans and killed/raped by them, they have to suffer the consequences, isnt it?



Jaanbaz said:


> If some Christian shouted Jesus is son of God in a mosque in Pakistan he would be dead. End of. Keep posting bullshit, your bullshit does not change my view.



No he wouldn't and it would not be the first time, Christians/Jews/etc go to mosques all the time and debate with the scholars about religion all the time. But it depends on the Mosques.



Jaanbaz said:


> PS: Italians are not my masters but Saudis are definitely your masters. So how many Pakistanis who have Saudi Nationality? Millions of Pakistanis come to Europe and have citizenships in those countries. So keep worshipping your Arab masters like the brainwashed slave you are. Cheers.



The only one who is acting like a slave here is you, you were the one who insulted me and abused me for calling Italians hypocrites or highlighting their hypocrisy or defending my country.

And you are the one bringing Saudia in the debate, by the way you should be thanking them for giving your fellow Pakistanis safe jobs, how many Pakistanis are employed in Italy?

Refrain from insults from now on.


----------



## MarkusS

TurkeyForever said:


> Why would they give italian names to their kids?
> 
> Imagine Turkey forcing foreigners to give turkish names to their kids.
> 
> Markus you are over doing it. Stormfront forums are better for you




We have laws. When you name your kid Jihad you show you are against italy. An enemy. A cancer cell. And a nation with an healthy immune system cleans such subjects. We have lists in italy with banned names. No need for stormfront. If you followed my link you would know that its actual policy in italy. Their entire family was deported for this.



Shaheer ul haq said:


> You also need to admit the Africa and Middle east are the places who got the most violent extremists and terrorists from Europe, USA did Iraq, they did Egypt, they did Syria and they attempted Turkey.
> 
> Africans were enslaved by Europeans and killed/raped by them, they have to suffer the consequences, isnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> No he wouldn't and it would not be the first time, Christians/Jews/etc go to mosques all the time and debate with the scholars about religion all the time. But it depends on the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> The only one who is acting like a slave here is you, you were the one who insulted me and abused me for calling Italians hypocrites or highlighting their hypocrisy or defending my country.
> 
> And you are the one bringing Saudia in the debate, by the way you should be thanking them for giving your fellow Pakistanis safe jobs, how many Pakistanis are employed in Italy?
> 
> Refrain from insults from now on.




No, we have to suffer nothing. We crush them with joy. We deport them for their slightest misbehavior and because of this we are save.

This is italy amigo. We aren´t political correct. We are males. We deal with this like men. 
Those who are peaceful and follow 100% the rules of our laws have nothing to fear. Those who try to create trouble get exterminated. 

Islamists in italy face the same fate as a snowball in a supernova. You should see them cry, sobbering and regretting their behaviors.

And its not just your people. Some gypsies started trouble and build a camp...

Our leaders ordered a purge. They were arrested and put in busses. Their camps, houses demolished by trucks:












Their property destroyed and they deported to romania. So dont be sad. We crush evry unwanted element in our country.

Its caleld "bella italia" for a reason. And we will keep ist bellissima.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shhh

MarkusS said:


> We have laws. When you name your kid Jihad you show you are against italy. An enemy. A cancer cell. And a nation with an healthy immune system cleans such subjects. We have lists in italy with banned names. No need for stormfront. If you followed my link you would know that its actual policy in italy. Their entire family was deported for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we have to suffer nothing. We crush them with joy. We deport them for their slightest misbehavior and because of this we are save.
> 
> This is italy amigo. We aren´t political correct. We are males. We deal with this like men.
> Those who are peaceful and follow 100% the rules of our laws have nothing to fear. Those who try to create trouble get exterminated.
> 
> Islamists in italy face the same fate as a snowball in a supernova. You should see them cry, sobbering and regretting their behaviors.
> 
> And its not just your people. Some gypsies started trouble and build a camp...
> 
> Our leaders ordered a purge. They were arrested and put in busses. Their camps, houses demolished by trucks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their property destroyed and they deported to romania. So dont be sad. We crush evry unwanted element in our country.
> 
> Its caleld "bella italia" for a reason. And we will keep ist bellissima.



I do not want the common civilian of any country to die, but the matter of fact is, France did not think they would suffer the consequences, they did, USA did not think they will suffer the consequences, they did, Britain did not think they wouldn't suffer the consequences they did, if Italy has done wrong, Italy will suffer, none of your "policies" is going to accept it.

Do not forget, USA - the super power also had the policy of "we do not negotiate with terrorists" now they are bending backwards to Taliban to bring them to the negotiation table.


----------



## MarkusS

Shaheer ul haq said:


> I do not want the common civilian of any country to die, but the matter of fact is, France did not think they would suffer the consequences, they did, USA did not think they will suffer the consequences, they did, Britain did not think they wouldn't suffer the consequences they did, if Italy has done wrong, Italy will suffer, none of your "policies" is going to accept it.
> 
> Do not forget, USA - the super power also had the policy of "we do not negotiate with terrorists" now they are bending backwards to Taliban to bring them to the negotiation table.



We have zero attacks yet. Its not like they didnt try. We just killed them before they could do something. Since we deport all we dont have this problem.


----------



## shhh

MarkusS said:


> We have zero attacks yet. Its not like they didnt try. We just killed them before they could do something. Since we deport all we dont have this problem.



Before France was attacked they had zero attacks, before USA was attacked they had zero attacks.

Denying the existence of Karma is delusion.


----------



## UKBengali

MarkusS said:


> We have zero attacks yet. Its not like they didnt try. We just killed them before they could do something. Since we deport all we dont have this problem.



No-one cares about attacking Italy - you are seen as insignificant and powerless in this world.


----------



## MarkusS

UKBengali said:


> No-one cares about attacking Italy - you are seen as insignificant and powerless in this world.




Italy is the prime target. ISIS threatens the holy father and vatican again and again. Several attacks were stopped before tehy could start. 

You are a muslim, aren´t you? I learned at school that our capital is your dream to destroy. Its your greatest wish to kill us. I know that and its in your book. But this wont happen. In the end if you try this its either you or us. And so far we have always won because god stands with us.



Shaheer ul haq said:


> Before France was attacked they had zero attacks, before USA was attacked they had zero attacks.
> 
> Denying the existence of Karma is delusion.



You are a muslim? Karma is allowed in islam? Thats amusing for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

MarkusS said:


> Italy is the prime target. ISIS threatens the holy father and vatican again and again. Several attacks were stopped before tehy could start.
> 
> You are a muslim, aren´t you? I learned at school that our capital is your dream to destroy. Its your greatest wish to kill us. I know that and its in your book. But this wont happen. In the end if you try this its either you or us. And so far we have always won because god stands with us.



What would anyone get out of attacking Italy? You have neither military or economic power. No-one takes you seriously at all. I am not trying to insult you but saying it as it is.

Italy is a has-been country that has some legacy-glory from their Roman ancestors.


----------



## MarkusS

UKBengali said:


> What would anyone get out of attacking Italy? You have neither military or economic power. No-one takes you seriously at all. I am not trying to insult you but saying it as it is.
> 
> Italy is a has-been country that has some legacy-glory from their Roman ancestors.



Italy is G7 nation. The center of christianity. The center of the civilized world. 

We are the light of humanity. 

What are you? You come from a black hole.


----------



## UKBengali

MarkusS said:


> Italy is G7 nation. The center of christianity. The center of the civilized world.
> 
> We are the light of humanity.
> 
> What are you? You come from a black hole.



Italy was the centre of Christian and Western Civilisation many centuries ago.

Those days are long gone and it is now heading to being an insignificant backwater.

Stop changing the subject as we are talking about Italy and why it is not a target.


----------



## MarkusS

UKBengali said:


> Italy was the centre of Christian and Western Civilisation many centuries ago.
> 
> Those days are long gone and it is now heading to being an insignificant backwater.
> 
> Stop changing the subject as we are talking about Italy and why it is not a target.



Forgive me. But you know how much i value you. Its not that i hate you but if you would be on life support i would unplug you to charge my phone. So i assume you can guess how much you opinion matters for me.


----------



## UKBengali

MarkusS said:


> Forgive me. But you know how much i value you. Its not that i hate you but if you would be on life support i would unplug you to charge my phone. So i assume you can guess how much you opinion matters for me.





Please carry on as you are too funny.


----------



## TurkeyForever

MarkusS said:


> We have laws. When you name your kid Jihad you show you are against italy. An enemy. A cancer cell. And a nation with an healthy immune system cleans such subjects. We have lists in italy with banned names. No need for stormfront. If you followed my link you would know that its actual policy in italy. Their entire family was deported for this.



Every country has such laws, no offensive names. Each country has different lists.

But you made it sound like they need to be named "Markus" and not "Ali" or "Mustafa", which I'm willing to bet are legal names in Italy.

Only crazy people would call their kids Jihad, not sure if this is a real name in any country.


----------



## MarkusS

TurkeyForever said:


> Every country has such laws, no offensive names. Each country has different lists.
> 
> But you made it sound like they need to be named "Markus" and not "Ali" or "Mustafa", which I'm willing to bet are legal names in Italy.
> 
> Only crazy people would call their kids Jihad, not sure if this is a real name in any country.



can we agree that when you name your child Jihad, that you openly show that you dont want be in italy anymore? 

how is it in turkey? Do you have people who give their child non native names?


----------



## TurkeyForever

MarkusS said:


> can we agree that when you name your child Jihad, that you openly show that you dont want be in italy anymore?
> 
> how is it in turkey? Do you have people who give their child non native names?



Yes there are but not many, there are many foreigners living in Turkey such as:
English
Irish
German
Russian

It's only natural that they give their own names to their kids. It would be wrong of Turkey to force them to call their kids "Ali", it would be very racist and assimilation by force.

In Turkey no one has the name Jihad, but if it's a common name in another country, then they should have the right to name the kid like that, as long as they don't do it to offend the people living in that country.

You can't force a non western person to have Italian names, you can however have a list of offensive names with respect to other religions and countries.

Curse words are commonly forbidden in many countries as names.

Read more on baby name law:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naming_law


----------



## bobo6661

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Before France was attacked they had zero attacks, before USA was attacked they had zero attacks.
> 
> Denying the existence of Karma is delusion.



Nearly no Muslims in Poland and 0 terrorist attacks here ... Hmmm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shhh

bobo6661 said:


> Nearly no Muslims in Poland and 0 terrorist attacks here ... Hmmm



Does it matter?


----------



## bobo6661

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Does it matter?



I think yes look on countrys that took muslims in bigger number ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shhh

bobo6661 said:


> I think yes look on countrys that took muslims in bigger number ...



Or we can look on countries who too non-muslim refugees in bigger numbers? (Syria)


----------



## TurkeyForever

bobo6661 said:


> Nearly no Muslims in Poland and 0 terrorist attacks here ... Hmmm



Why would muslims go to Poland, Turkey is richer than Poland.

Polish immigrants is the main reason the UK left the EU


----------



## DesiGuy1403

TurkeyForever said:


> Why would muslims go to Poland, Turkey is richer than Poland.
> 
> Polish immigrants is the main reason the UK left the EU



That is not the point being made there.
He is comparing Muslims population and terrorist attacks in different countries...


----------



## TurkeyForever

DesiGuy1403 said:


> That is not the point being made there.
> He is comparing Muslims population and terrorist attacks in different countries...



I think the reason poland doesn't have terrorist attacks is because there are no indians there.

See what I just did?

Stop being anti muslim all the time because you don't like Pakistan.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

TurkeyForever said:


> I think the reason poland doesn't have terrorist attacks is because there are no indians there.
> 
> See what I just did?
> 
> Stop being anti muslim all the time because you don't like Pakistan.



You made a fool of yourself there.
That would have been a valid statements if Indians went all over the world and started doing terrorist attacks....Since they have not, I have no idea what you were trying to prove. On the contrary, there is a section of people who migrate to other countries and do dastardly terrorist acts.

Your statement is as "intelligent" as some one saying 'Poland never got attacked by a machine gun wielding Fish.......'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Most probably they were illegals, and were going to be deported anyways, there are 100s of thousands of North African illigals in Europe..
These two guys heard/got notices that they would be deported and went out to vent their frustrations on anything close by that represents the lands symbols (we all know that Italians are very catholic people although very open too), in this case screaming inside a church and breaking a cross, two separte incidents.. The verdict is a bit extreme though..
This can be in coordination with North African countrieswho have good relations with Italy, and don't want to have a bad image of their countries spread by some frustrated illigal imigrants, Morocco in particular has good relations with Italy andis also fighting terrorism threats at home and illigal immigration through its north towards Europe in cooperation with Spain, France and Italy, as well as with other European nations..


----------



## bobo6661

TurkeyForever said:


> Why would muslims go to Poland, Turkey is richer than Poland.
> 
> Polish immigrants is the main reason the UK left the EU



Did you see how Pakistani and other where attacked to ? Noooo of course not you turned a blind eye... 
Yee your "richer" you had so-called democracy and US/EU help from end of war ... We had the Soviet Friendship help... 

Polish GDP Growth






The Polish economy has grown impressively over the last two decades. Living standards (in terms of GDP per capita) have more than doubled over the last 20 years, a process which accelerated when Poland joined the European Union in 2004.

Poland
*GDP per capita*
$23,649 

Turkey
*GDP per capita*
$22,002 
So yee you are so much "RICHER"


----------



## TurkeyForever

Poland is next to GERMANY, Turkey is next to Syria, Iraq, Iran.

Still Turkish economy is better:






This is a list of fastest growing economies in Europe in 2016:
1. Ireland - 4.5%

2. Romania - 4.2%

3. Malta - 3.9%

4. Luxembourg - 3.8%

5. Poland - 3.5%

6= Sweden - 3.2%

6= Slovakia - 3.2%

8. Latvia - 3.1%

9. Lithuania - 2.9%

10. Spain - 2.8%

https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/02/europe-s-10-fastest-growing-economies/

Poland is 5th and Turket is above all of Europe.


*Turkey's Q1 growth jumps to 4.8 pct, surpassing expectations*

*



*

*Poland is 9th even behind Bulgaria and Romania!*

http://www.dailysabah.com/economy/2...rowth-jumps-to-48-pct-surpassing-expectations



Too bad you can't go to the UK for jobs anymore 



DesiGuy1403 said:


> You made a fool of yourself there.
> That would have been a valid statements if Indians went all over the world and started doing terrorist attacks....Since they have not, I have no idea what you were trying to prove. On the contrary, there is a section of people who migrate to other countries and do dastardly terrorist acts.
> 
> Your statement is as "intelligent" as some one saying 'Poland never got attacked by a machine gun wielding Fish.......'



No you made a fool of yourself coming to a Pak forum attacking everything muslim.


----------



## flamer84

TurkeyForever said:


> Poland is next to GERMANY, Turkey is next to Syria, Iraq, Iran.
> 
> Still Turkish economy is better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a list of fastest growing economies in Europe in 2016:
> 1. Ireland - 4.5%
> 
> 2. Romania - 4.2%
> 
> 3. Malta - 3.9%
> 
> 4. Luxembourg - 3.8%
> 
> 5. Poland - 3.5%
> 
> 6= Sweden - 3.2%
> 
> 6= Slovakia - 3.2%
> 
> 8. Latvia - 3.1%
> 
> 9. Lithuania - 2.9%
> 
> 10. Spain - 2.8%
> 
> https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/02/europe-s-10-fastest-growing-economies/
> 
> Poland is 5th and Turket is above all of Europe.
> 
> 
> *Turkey's Q1 growth jumps to 4.8 pct, surpassing expectations*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Poland is 9th even behind Bulgaria and Romania!*
> 
> http://www.dailysabah.com/economy/2...rowth-jumps-to-48-pct-surpassing-expectations
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't go to the UK for jobs anymore
> 
> 
> 
> No you made a fool of yourself coming to a Pak forum attacking everything muslim.



Actually you're outdated,due to the political and social fiasco,Turkey won't see over 3.5% growth this year.August updates:

http://www.focus-economics.com/countries/turkey



> In the aftermath of the crisis, the lira dropped to a new record low against the greenback, while, on 20 July, S&P Global Ratings cut Turkey’s credit rating to even deeper within junk territory.





> On balance, *panelists expect that the economy will expand 3.4% in 2016*, which is unchanged from last month's projection. In 2017, the panel sees GDP growing 3.3%.



You're also behind the news when it comes to Romania.GDP growth reached 6% in Q2 2016 against the projected 4.1% so the yearly growth will be significantly bigger than the projected 4.2%.Sry

http://www.business-review.eu/news/...ggest-economic-growth-in-eu-in-2016-q2-115455



> *According to data released Friday by Eurostat, in Q2 Romania posted an economic growth of 6 percent, the biggest among European Union member states. According to Bloomberg, the country’s economic growth advanced at the fastest pace since 2008.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurkeyForever

Turkeys economy got in track fast after the coup and will do even better now with Russia on board, Erdogan is running around day and night signing new economic deals.

Turkeys economy will grow faster than expected earlier before the end of the year.

Without russian exports we had that growth, now we have russian exports too, you do the math.

As for Romania, your economy will grow very fast because all the gypsies in the EU send back money to the Romanian government:






It's a smart move by Romania you go inside the enemy and take their money when they least expect it, think Napoleon said this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

TurkeyForever said:


> Why would muslims go to Poland, Turkey is richer than Poland.
> 
> Polish immigrants is the main reason the UK left the EU




Poland is far richer than Turkey. Even your richest regions dont achieve the HDI of Poland.



TurkeyForever said:


> Turkeys economy got in track fast after the coup and will do even better now with Russia on board, Erdogan is running around day and night signing new economic deals.
> 
> Turkeys economy will grow faster than expected earlier before the end of the year.
> 
> Without russian exports we had that growth, now we have russian exports too, you do the math.
> 
> As for Romania, your economy will grow very fast because all the gypsies in the EU send back money to the Romanian government:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a smart move by Romania you go inside the enemy and take their money when they least expect it, think Napoleon said this




I was in Turkey. Istanbul and Ephesos / Izmir. You cant step out of a car without dozens of beggars swarming in. You should do something against that amigo.


----------



## flamer84

MarkusS said:


> Poland is far richer than Turkey. Even your richest regions dont achieve the HDI of Poland.




Turkey's unemployement rate reached 10%,growing every year, and most of their Eastern Anatolian regions look like they're in the medieval era.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobo6661

TurkeyForever said:


> Poland is next to GERMANY, Turkey is next to Syria, Iraq, Iran.
> 
> Still Turkish economy is better:



Ehhh when you look on your map its looks like Turkey was in the warsow pact and had 50 years of communism... Your gpd is the same as Poland and you had so much more time then we ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

MarkusS said:


> Poland is far richer than Turkey. Even your richest regions dont achieve the HDI of Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Turkey. Istanbul and Ephesos / Izmir. You cant step out of a car without dozens of beggars swarming in. You should do something against that amigo.



Go away racist Markus, we know you hate everything non-white.

But I got news for you, you are not white Italians mixed with Africans 

Those beggars are Syrian, but you already know it because you said the same thing to another Turk here yesterday. But you keep spreading your lies, but no worries everyone here knows you are a racist with self-esteem issues.


----------



## flamer84

bobo6661 said:


> Ehhh when you look on your map its looks like Turkey was in the warsow pact ... Your gpd is the same as Poland and you had so much more time then we ...




We had 45 years of communisn and socialist planned economy while they were enjoying a ride with US aid money in the Western camp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

flamer84 said:


> Turkey's unemployement rate reached 10%,growing every year, and most of their Eastern Anatolian regions look like they're in the medieval era.



Because many of the Anatolian regions are historic tourist destinations, in many of those towns you are not allowed to build a house higher than 3 stories tall.

But you wouldn't know that Europeans aren't into history, only Spanish are.

Many Japanese and South Koreans visit the historic places while most Europeans go to the beach.

I'm proud of Romania, you are like James Bond, you have secret gypsy spies all over EU collecting money and sending back to Romania. 



flamer84 said:


> We had 45 years of communisn and socialist planned economy while they were enjoying a ride with US aid money in the Western camp.



Gypsy power forever


----------



## bobo6661

TurkeyForever said:


> Go away racist Markus, we know you hate everything non-white.





TurkeyForever said:


> I'm proud of Romania, you are like James Bond, you have secret gypsy spies all over EU collecting money and sending back to Romania.



And who is the racist here ... Your points where worth *0 *so now your offending


----------



## flamer84

bobo6661 said:


> And who is the racist here ... Your points where worth *0 *so now your offending




I'm not offended.This is how gypsies,a non native Romanian population who make up 5% of citizens, look and many of them do begg.As I'm not one of them,i can't be offended by his rants,i just take it,that unlike me,the buffoon ran out of links and went full retard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurkeyForever

bobo6661 said:


> And who is the racist here ... Your points where worth *0 *so now your offending



No work for you in the UK 



flamer84 said:


> I'm not offended.This is how gypsies,a non native Romanian population who make up 5% of citizens, look and many of them do begg.As I'm not one of them,i can't be offended by his rants,i just take it,that unlike me,the buffoon ran out of links and went full retard.



No need to be ashamed of being a gypsy you are human being too.


----------



## flamer84

TurkeyForever said:


> No work for you in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> No need to be ashamed of being a gypsy you are human being too.




Many more turks like gypsies than Romanians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

flamer84 said:


> Many more turks like gypsies than Romanians.



Yes we like gypsies, that is why we like you.


----------



## bobo6661

TurkeyForever said:


> No work for you in the UK


No Visa free travel for you  And i still can go to UK with my ID ;p In next week im going on a little travel to Slovakia Hungary Romania and only ID needed;p

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

TurkeyForever said:


> Yes we like gypsies, that is why we like you.




Many of you look like them to.In Romania,many gypsies declare themselves as Turks.Pictures in rural Turkey look like gypsie central.


----------



## MarkusS

TurkeyForever said:


> Go away racist Markus, we know you hate everything non-white.
> 
> But I got news for you, you are not white Italians mixed with Africans
> 
> Those beggars are Syrian, but you already know it because you said the same thing to another Turk here yesterday. But you keep spreading your lies, but no worries everyone here knows you are a racist with self-esteem issues.




I had a syrian girl. How can i hate her?

And what kind of news? The roman empire mixed evrything. I propably have also ancestors from Carthago and egypt, greece ect. Thats the legacyof the greatest empire ever existed and i´m proud for this. 

Also you seem to have a problem with facts. Does it matter who those beggars are? They are there. Why dont you do something against it? Its annoying.

Also you say Europeans arent into history? Thats a lie. I was not one day at beach in turkey. I wanted visit Ephesos and Istanbul in our two days there.


----------



## TurkeyForever

bobo6661 said:


> No Visa free travel for you  And i still can go to UK with my ID ;p In next week im going on a little travel to Slovakia Hungary Romania and only ID needed;p



Give me Visa or I send refugees to you 



flamer84 said:


> Many of you look like them to.In Romania,many gypsies declare themselves as Turks.Pictures in rural Turkey look like gypsie central.



No need to be ashamed of who you are my friend


----------



## bobo6661

TurkeyForever said:


> Give me Visa or I send refugees to you



Give some for us ... They will run away faster then they came


----------



## TurkeyForever

MarkusS said:


> I had a syrian girl. How can i hate her?
> 
> And what kind of news? The roman empire mixed evrything. I propably have also ancestors from Carthago and egypt, greece ect. Thats the legacyof the greatest empire ever existed and i´m proud for this.
> 
> Also you seem to have a problem with facts. Does it matter who those beggars are? They are there. Why dont you do something against it? Its annoying.
> 
> Also you say Europeans arent into history? Thats a lie. I was not one day at beach in turkey. I wanted visit Ephesos and Istanbul in our two days there.



Ephesos because it has personal interest to you Roman empire.

But the Spanish, Japanese and South Koreans go everywhere in Turkey. You went for personal reasons because it relates to you, they go for knowledge.



> Thats the legacyof the greatest empire ever existed and i´m proud for this.



Stop with your lies Roman empire was the 29th largest empire in history not 1st:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_empires



bobo6661 said:


> Give some for us ... They will run away faster then they came



Haha you should come to Turkey and make them run too, we don't want them but our government loves them. Have you read this book:







It says USA and Poland will fight a war with Turkey and Japan in the future.


----------



## bobo6661

TurkeyForever said:


> It says USA and Poland will fight a war with Turkey and Japan in the future.



Then no good for you :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

bobo6661 said:


> Then no good for you :



Where were they when the Germans went through you as if you were wet tissue paper?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

bobo6661 said:


> Then no good for you :



There is no Russia according to that book, it will fragment into many smaller states.



hussain0216 said:


> Where were they when the Germans went through you as if you were wet tissue paper?



I never understood how Germany could take Poland so easily.

We had many enemies attacking us with superior military tech and resources in worldwar 1 in Turkey but still we managed to stop the invaders.

The main reason we succeeded was the will of the people they fight willing to die. Perhaps the Polish didn't believe in stopping the Germans?


----------



## hussain0216

TurkeyForever said:


> There is no Russia according to that book, it will fragment into many smaller states.
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood how Germany could take Poland so easily.
> 
> We had many enemies attacking us with superior military tech and resources in worldwar 1 in Turkey but still we managed to stop the invaders.
> 
> The main reason we succeeded was the will of the people they fight willing to die. Perhaps the Polish didn't believe in stopping the Germans?



Turkey to its credit has faced alot of enemies and never allowed itself to be occupied or conquered few nations can claim that especially the likes of poland, Romania and Italy


----------



## bobo6661

hussain0216 said:


> Where were they when the Germans went through you as if you were wet tissue paper?



If we only had Germans on our head ;p



TurkeyForever said:


> I never understood how Germany could take Poland so easily.
> 
> We had superior tech enemies in worldwar 1 in Turkey but still we managed to stop the invaders.
> 
> The main reason we succeeded was the will of the people they fight willing to die. Perhaps the Polish didn't believe in stopping the Germans?








Maby you just didnt belive in the fight just gave up? Not to mention Non existing countrys kicked your *** like Bulgary Romania etc



hussain0216 said:


> Turkey to its credit has faced alot of enemies and never allowed itself to be occupied or conquered few nations can claim that especially the likes of poland, Romania and Italy


IF you look on the map up Turkey WAS conquered


----------



## TurkeyForever

bobo6661 said:


> If we only had Germans on our head ;p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maby you just didnt belive in the fight just gave up? Not to mention Non existing countrys kicked your *** like Bulgary Romania etc



We kicked them out, while Poland surrendered, big difference.

They thought they'd won and forced this map on us:





We teached them a thing or two.

At least we weren't cowards like polish that go to uk for work these days.



> Not to mention Non existing countrys kicked your *** like Bulgary Romania etc/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *What is Bulgary? is it a hamburger?*


----------



## flamer84

hussain0216 said:


> Turkey to its credit has faced alot of enemies and never allowed itself to be occupied or conquered few nations can claim that especially the likes of poland, Romania and Italy




Not true.Anyone with a decent historical education knows that Turkey was saved from Russian occuption by Western powers.Also,the fact that after the 1st Balkan War when Bulgaria,Greece and Serbia destroyed the Turks it was the same Western intervention and the subsequent infighting between the 3 earlier allies that allowed Turkey to retain its European holdings.



TurkeyForever said:


> At least we weren't cowards like polish that go to uk for work these days.



You're not allowed to go to the UK for work,altough millions of your brethren flocked to Europe allready for work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

flamer84 said:


> Not true.Anyone with a decent historical education knows that Turkey was saved from Russian occuption by Western powers.Also,the fact that after the 1st Balkan War when Bulgaria,Greece and Serbia destroyed the Turks it was the same Western intervention and the subsequent infighting between the 3 earlier allies that allowed Turkey to reting its European holdings.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not allowed to go to the UK for work,altough millions of your brethren flocked to Europe allready for work.



yea yea whatever read history



flamer84 said:


> You're not allowed to go to the UK for work,altough millions of your brethren flocked to Europe allready for work.



Yes you are so right only gypsies like yourself can go to UK to beg.


----------



## bobo6661

TurkeyForever said:


> We teached them a thing or two.
> 
> At least we weren't cowards like polish that go to uk for work these days.



No you only run to Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

TurkeyForever said:


> yea yea whatever read history
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are so right only gypsies like yourself can go to UK to beg.




I did.Since the 19th century Western powers saved you,same as in the Balkan Wars of the early 19th century.Proove me wrong instead of throwing idiotic one liners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

flamer84 said:


> Not true.Anyone with a decent historical education knows that Turkey was saved from Russian occuption by Western powers.Also,the fact that after the 1st Balkan War when Bulgaria,Greece and Serbia destroyed the Turks it was the same Western intervention and the subsequent infighting between the 3 earlier allies that allowed Turkey to reting its European holdings.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not allowed to go to the UK for work,altough millions of your brethren flocked to Europe allready for work.



Thats just an assumption 

Unless they were actually occupied and conquered the where's, hows, by whoms are just foot note's in history


----------



## flamer84

hussain0216 said:


> Thats just an assumption
> 
> Unless they were actually occupied and conquered the where's, hows, by whoms are just foot note's in history




No,it's history and those are facts.Turkey owes its existence to Western Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

TurkeyForever said:


> Ephesos because it has personal interest to you Roman empire.
> 
> But the Spanish, Japanese and South Koreans go everywhere in Turkey. You went for personal reasons because it relates to you, they go for knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with your lies Roman empire was the 29th largest empire in history not 1st:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_empires
> 
> 
> 
> Haha you should come to Turkey and make them run too, we don't want them but our government loves them. Have you read this book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says USA and Poland will fight a war with Turkey and Japan in the future.




I said the greatest empire. Since it formed humanity as we know it. Greatness does not represent size. Take the empire of Attilla. It was enormous yet it had zero impact on humanity. It broke apart and left nothing behind.

And yes i was interested in Ephesos because my ancestors. Also because there is a house where virgin mary was. Is this a problem for you or bad in any way?


----------



## TurkeyForever

flamer84 said:


> I did.Since the 19th century Western powers saved you,same as in the Balkan Wars of the early 19th century.Proove me wrong instead of throwing idiotic one liners.



You are still butthurt from the ottoman empire my gypsy friend.



flamer84 said:


> No,it's history and those are facts.Turkey owes its existence to Western Europe.



Yes gypsy facts because it was that "Western Europe" that attacked us.

Italy, France, UK, Greece attacked us and we beat them. Now this is a fact not some made up gypsy fantasy.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkish_War_of_Independence


----------



## flamer84

TurkeyForever said:


> You are still butthurt from the ottoman empire my gypsy friend.




Not really.It's a thing of the past and we won our independence on the battlefield where the Ottoman commander surrendered his sword to a Romanian colonel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

MarkusS said:


> I said the greatest empire. Since it formed humanity as we know it. Greatness does not represent size. Take the empire of Attilla. It was enormous yet it had zero impact on humanity. It broke apart and left nothing behind.
> 
> And yes i was interested in Ephesos because my ancestors. Also because there is a house where virgin mary was. Is this a problem for you or bad in any way?



No it's not a problem but you went there for selfish reasons, not because you had a real interest in history like many Japanese and South Koreans do.

The point being most europeans go to the beach and try to look pretty, while Asians have a real interest in history.



flamer84 said:


> Not really.It's a thing of the past and we won our independence on the battlefield where the Ottoman commander surrendered his sword to a Romanian colonel.



Surrendered is a strong word as if you had won anything, you just gained your independence.

Don't worry be happy my gypsy friend.


----------



## flamer84

TurkeyForever said:


> Yes gypsy facts because it was that "Western Europe" that attacked us.
> 
> Italy, France, UK, Greece attacked us and we beat them. Now this is a fact not some made up gypsy fantasy.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkish_War_of_Independence



If you would read your own link you would see that Italian-French-UK participation was non existent besides arming Armenian militias and a few skirmishes against few French battalions in southern Turkey..After WW1 and the Bolsevik war in Russia they were in no mood for another conflict.They've allready carved up your ME provinces.Turkey fought mainly against Greece and Armenian peasants.The fact that you fought all European powers is a myth for brainwashed Turk nationalists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

flamer84 said:


> If you would read your own link you would see that Italian-French-UK participation was non existent besides arming Armenian militias.After WW1 and the Bolsevik war in Russia they were in no mood for another conflict.They've allready carved up your ME provinces.Turkey fought mainly against Greece and Armenian peasants.The fact that you fought all European powers is a myth for brainwashed Turk nationalists.



Yes my gypsy friend, you managed to DELETE gallipoli war in your fantasy somehow.

The only myth here is that you don't beg in the EU, but that is ok I like gypsies.


----------



## bobo6661

TurkeyForever said:


> you managed to DELETE gallipoli war



There was a *Gallipoli War* only in your head ... Gallipoli Campaign was part of WW 1 that you lost

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occupation_of_Constantinople

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Here's a real indepence war fought by a nation against a world power,with real numbers of soldiers and battle ,not that Turkish joke fought against Greece and 20.000 French soldiers.Look at the battles,the numbers,etc......lol,Turkey fought against all European powers (20.00 French) and 40.000 Brits who didn't fight but left.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polish–Soviet_War



TurkeyForever said:


> Yes my gypsy friend, you managed to DELETE gallipoli war in your fantasy somehow.
> 
> The only myth here is that you don't beg in the EU, but that is ok I like gypsies.




Oh yes,because the fight was mainly about Gallipoli not on the Western front where millions of Brits/French were fighting the Germans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

TurkeyForever said:


> No it's not a problem but you went there for selfish reasons, not because you had a real interest in history like many Japanese and South Koreans do.
> 
> The point being most europeans go to the beach and try to look pretty, while Asians have a real interest in history.
> 
> 
> 
> Surrendered is a strong word as if you had won anything, you just gained your independence.
> 
> Don't worry be happy my gypsy friend.




I wanted to look pretty in Ephesos as well  I really dont know whats your problem is. Its just normal to be interested in my ancestors.


----------



## TurkeyForever

bobo6661 said:


> There was a *Gallipoli War* only in your head ... Gallipoli Campaign was part of WW 1 that you lost
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occupation_of_Constantinople



We didn't lose we pushed back the invaders, unlike poland that let GERMANY slice through it. What a joke.



flamer84 said:


> Here's a real indepence war fought by a nation against a world power,with real numbers of soldiers and battle ,not that Turkish joke fought against Greece and 20.000 French soldiers.Look at the battles,the numbers,etc......lol,Turkey fought against all European powers (20.00 French) and 40.000 Brits who didn't fight but left.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polish–Soviet_War
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes,because the fight was mainly about Gallipoli not on the Western front where millions of Brits/French were fighting the Germans.



Still butthurt from the ottoman era I see, my gypsy friends.



MarkusS said:


> I wanted to look pretty in Ephesos as well  I really dont know whats your problem is. Its just normal to be interested in my ancestors.



I guess your ancestors still live in Izmir.

Those that lived there and built those things weren't your ancestors, it was part of the same empire.

It's like me saying my ancestors made Egypt because we were there during the Ottoman Empire.

So one gypsy who is mad at Turks because of Ottoman era, one Italian who thinks his ancestors are from Turkey and one polish who doesn't get to go to the UK so spills his frustration on online forums.

3 vs 1...

Anyone else wanna join, come at me bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

TurkeyForever said:


> We didn't lose we pushed back the invaders, unlike poland that let GERMANY slice through it. What a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Still butthurt from the ottoman era I see, my gypsy friends.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess your ancestors still live in Izmir.
> 
> Those that lived there and built those things weren't your ancestors, it was part of the same empire.
> 
> It's like me saying my ancestors made Egypt because we were there during the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> So one gypsy who is mad at Turks because of Ottoman era, one Italian who thinks his ancestors are from Turkey and one polish who doesn't get to go to the UK so spills his frustration on online forums.
> 
> 3 vs 1...
> 
> Anyone else wanna join, come at me bro




No, Ephesos was part of Rome. It was not a colony.

There were 4 great cities.

Rome was the center of the empire, power and economy.

Alexandria was the center of science. The Silicon Valley of the empire.

Ephesos was the city of the whealthy. Many romans had villas there. It was like the St. Tropez of its time. Rich people from all areas of the empire had a house there. 

The last one was Athens as center of Art.

So those who lived in Ephesos were the same people who lived in Rome. Most used it as secondary place.


----------



## TurkeyForever

MarkusS said:


> No, Ephesos was part of Rome. It was not a colony.
> 
> There were 4 great cities.
> 
> Rome was the center of the empire, power and economy.
> 
> Alexandria was the center of science. The Silicon Valley of the empire.
> 
> Ephesos was the city of the whealthy. Many romans had villas there. It was like the St. Tropez of its time. Rich people from all areas of the empire had a house there.
> 
> The last one was Athens as center of Art.
> 
> So those who lived in Ephesos were the same people who lived in Rome. Most used it as secondary place.



Even today when travel is so convenient we don't see thousands of people moving to a city in a different country.

I really doubt more than 1% of Ephesus were from Italy at that time, when travel was much more difficult and not safe.

You make it sound like it was Italians, while in reality it was almost entirely the local population, the ancestors of those that today live in Izmir.

Ever been to Izmir? They are usually very intelligent people.

Kingdom of Lydia, the very people that invented the coin and shops we're in that same area before the Roman empire:






I am saying the people in this area have always been smart, doesn't make them Italian because you we're part of the same empire at one time.

Markus all these countries populations are not italians:






Same as all these countries populations are not turkish:






Very interesting how the 2 maps are almost identical, only difference being Roman empire had more western parts.


----------



## MarkusS

TurkeyForever said:


> Even today when travel is so convenient we don't see thousands of people moving to a city in a different country.
> 
> I really doubt more than 1% of Ephesus were from Italy at that time, when travel was much more difficult and not safe.
> 
> You make it sound like it was Italians, while in reality it was almost entirely the local population, the ancestors of those that today live in Izmir.
> 
> Ever been to Izmir? They are usually very intelligent people.
> 
> Kingdom of Lydia, the very people that invented the coin and shops we're in that same area before the Roman empire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying the people in this area have always been smart, doesn't make them Italian because you we're part of the same empire at one time.
> 
> Markus all these countries populations are not italians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as all these countries populations are not turkish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting how the 2 maps are almost identical, only difference being Roman empire had more western parts.



The area they did dig out is the villa quarter and the center of the rich area. I assure you that most there were romans. Ephesos is gigantic, so far they have only opened up a small part. 

That one map of you shows Troy...troy is part of our heritage. I was not there yet but would love too. You know where we italians / romans come from?

One half of our blood is etruscian. The italian natives. The other half is from Troy. When troy lost that war against the greeks, many from troy escaped under the leadership of Aeneas. They were refugees and settled then in italy, merging with the local Etruscians to what you know today as Italians / Romans. Troy is super important for us in our history.


----------



## TurkeyForever

MarkusS said:


> The area they did dig out is the villa quarter and the center of the rich area. I assure you that most there were romans. Ephesos is gigantic, so far they have only opened up a small part.
> 
> That one map of you shows Troy...troy is part of our heritage. I was not there yet but would love too. You know where we italians / romans come from?
> 
> One half of our blood is etruscian. The italian natives. The other half is from Troy. When troy lost that war against the greeks, many from troy escaped under the leadership of Aeneas. They were refugees and settled then in italy, merging with the local Etruscians to what you know today as Italians / Romans. Troy is super important for us in our history.



Hmmmm...

Troy for me is the ancestors of people living in the area of Troy.

If Greeks beat Troy, how did you go to Italy because Greeks are on the way to Italy, did you walk over Germany? 

Even if this is true native people don't go 100% at tops half might go to that new area while the rest stays.

There was no natural disaster so I doubt even half went to Italy.

Need to watch youtube videos about etruscans and troy, don't know much.

So if you are 50% Troy this means you are my half brother?

So you share 50% DNA with this guy =

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

TurkeyForever said:


> Even if this is true native people don't go 100% at tops half might go to that new area while the rest stays.
> 
> There was no natural disaster so I doubt even half went to Italy.
> 
> Need to watch youtube videos about etruscans and troy, don't know much.
> 
> So if you are 50% Troy this means you are my half brother?
> 
> So you share 50% DNA with this guy =


----------



## TurkeyForever

bobo6661 said:


>


----------



## MarkusS

TurkeyForever said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Troy for me is the ancestors of people living in the area of Troy.
> 
> If Greeks beat Troy, how did you go to Italy because Greeks are on the way to Italy, did you walk over Germany?
> 
> Even if this is true native people don't go 100% at tops half might go to that new area while the rest stays.
> 
> There was no natural disaster so I doubt even half went to Italy.
> 
> Need to watch youtube videos about etruscans and troy, don't know much.
> 
> So if you are 50% Troy this means you are my half brother?
> 
> So you share 50% DNA with this guy =




They went to Italy over the sea. Its just a few day trip even then.

You can read about Aeneas here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aeneas

You see him here sleeping and dreaming and in his dream he met the god Tiber who told him his future will be a city at the river "Tiber". One of his later sons was Romulus and Remus






Troy is incredible important for roman / italian heritage. Its basicly the origin place. A place that stands for good (the past) and bad (the massive defeat and destruction of the home state).


----------



## TurkeyForever

So Italians were Turkish even Etruscans:

"Genetic studies of Italians in Tuscany show that their forefathers, the ancient Etruscans, moved to Italy from what is now Turkey -- an origin that many archeologists have dismissed as unlikely."
http://articles.latimes.com/2007/jun/18/science/sci-etruscans18


"Professor Alberto Piazza, from the University of Turin, Italy, will say that there is overwhelming evidence that the Etruscans, whose brilliant civilisation flourished 3000 years ago in what is now Tuscany, were settlers from old Anatolia (now in southern Turkey). "

http://www.science20.com/news/mystery_solved_ancient_italians_came_from_turkey


Found interesting thread here for you:
http://www.city-data.com/forum/europe/2083706-greeks-genetically-closer-italians-turks.html

So Etruscans and Troy people both are from Turkey.

So we are the same people? That is so cool.

Then why you attack me in WW1 brother


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

TurkeyForever said:


> It says USA and Poland will fight a war with Turkey and Japan in the future.



lol, this map is BS. China lost Tibet and becomes a US ally?

How do you feel when the Chinese members here posting the stuff like Anatolia belongs to Greece?

Also, Japan is now a little obedient puppy for the WASP, why they have to side with you to fight against their own master?


----------



## TurkeyForever

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> lol, this map is BS. China lost Tibet and becomes a US ally?
> 
> How do you feel when the Chinese members here posting the stuff like Anatolia belongs to Greece?
> 
> Also, Japan now is a little obedient puppy for the WASP, why they have to side with you to fight against their own master?



I don't feel anything, this isn't some made up map from google it's from a well known book.

It's not that strange that China would become a US ally, your economies complement eachother right now they need products the chinese people make them.

Werent China allied with US against Japan in WW2?

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/08/31/asia/gallery/china-us-cooperation-ww2/


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

TurkeyForever said:


> I don't feel anything, this isn't some made up map from google it's from a well known book.
> 
> It's not that strange that China would become a US ally, your economies complement eachother right now they need products the chinese people make them.
> 
> Werent China allied with US against Japan in WW2?



This is a global economy, having a bounded economy doesn't mean we are not enemies.

The US and Russia still co-operate the ISS, but does this mean anything?

The WWII was the past tense, when China was extremely weak and had a completely different government which was strongly pro-US. Of course, they didn't view us as a threat during that period.

Now Japan is the weak one and completely controlled by the US, and China is the strong one and not under anyone's control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This is a global economy, having a bounded economy doesn't mean we are not enemies.
> 
> The US and Russia still co-operate the ISS, but does this mean anything.
> 
> The WWII was the past tense, when China was extremely weak and had a completely different government which was strongly pro-US. Of course, they didn't view us as a threat during that period.
> 
> Now Japan is the weak one and completely controlled by the US, and China is the strong one and not under anyone's control.



Japan is a powerful economy with extremly high living standards. I think we have different ideas about weak and power. I would rather live in Kyoto for example than in any chinese city.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> Japan is a powerful economy with extremly high living standards. I think we have different ideas about weak and power. I would rather live in Kyoto for example than in any chinese city.



Japan is now full of nuclear radiation, do you still want to live there?


----------



## TurkeyForever

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This is a global economy, having a bounded economy doesn't mean we are not enemies.
> 
> The US and Russia still co-operate the ISS, but does this mean anything.
> 
> The WWII was the past tense, when China was extremely weak and had a completely different government which was strongly pro-US. Of course, they didn't view us as a threat during that period.
> 
> Now Japan is the weak one and completely controlled by the US, and China is the strong one and not under anyone's control.



You sound like you like China a lot, nationalistic in a sense.

I don't mind we are the same in Turkey.

In Chinese schools do you learn that the US is the enemy? Or is it something individuals decide on their own?

For instance I saw on tv once that Japanese school kids visit memorials for Hiroshima and Nagasaki and are told that the US did that. But I think this is strange because Japan and US are allies, make one wonder if Japanese in reality hates the US and is looking for revenge.



MarkusS said:


> Japan is a powerful economy with extremly high living standards. I think we have different ideas about weak and power. I would rather live in Kyoto for example than in any chinese city.



Ever been to Japan, what kind of foods do they have, any strange foods?

In China they have all kinds of strange foods even penises of animals in restaurants.

search youtube for "Chinese food"


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

TurkeyForever said:


> You sound like you like China a lot, nationalistic in a sense.
> 
> I don't mind we are the same in Turkey.
> 
> In Chinese schools do you learn that the US is the enemy? Or is it something individuals decide on their own?
> 
> For instance I saw on tv once that Japanese school kids visit memorials for Hiroshima and Nagasaki and are told that the US did that. But I think this is strange because Japan and US are allies, make one wonder if Japanese in reality hates the US and is looking for revenge.



One thing needs to be clarified, it was the US who first viewed us as their enemy, then we have to return them the favor.

Japan always worships the strong one, that's part of their DNA. So right now Japan is in a complex situation, they both love and hate the US. They love the US because they worshipping the power, while they always hate the US because it treats them like a dog.



TurkeyForever said:


> Ever been to Japan, what kind of foods do they have, any strange foods?
> 
> In China they have all kinds of strange foods even penises of animals in restaurants.
> 
> search youtube for "Chinese food"



Every country does have "strange foods", but most Chinese prefer the normal foods.

Just ask the Japanese, our food has become their staple food, and they don't eat much sushi and sashimi nowadays, not good for the digestion.


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Japan is now full of nuclear radiation, do you still want to live there?




Considering the fact that China did countless overland nuclear tests i assure you that China is far more radioactive than Japan. Infact Japan ahs very little radiation. Fukushima released almost nothing



TurkeyForever said:


> You sound like you like China a lot, nationalistic in a sense.
> 
> I don't mind we are the same in Turkey.
> 
> In Chinese schools do you learn that the US is the enemy? Or is it something individuals decide on their own?
> 
> For instance I saw on tv once that Japanese school kids visit memorials for Hiroshima and Nagasaki and are told that the US did that. But I think this is strange because Japan and US are allies, make one wonder if Japanese in reality hates the US and is looking for revenge.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever been to Japan, what kind of foods do they have, any strange foods?
> 
> In China they have all kinds of strange foods even penises of animals in restaurants.
> 
> search youtube for "Chinese food"



Food in japan is rather normal and really delicious. I fucking love sushi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> One thing needs to be clarified, it was the US who first viewed us as their enemy, then we have to return them the favor.
> 
> Japan always worships the strong one, that's part of their DNA. So right now Japan is in a complex situation, they both love and hate the US. They love the US because they worshipping the power, while they always hate the US because it treats them like a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Every country does have "strange foods", but most Chinese prefer the normal foods.
> 
> Just ask the Japanese, our food has become their staple food, and they don't eat much sushi and sashimi nowadays, not good for the digestion.



Youtube videos show chicken feet and penises as foods in China.

How does chicken feet and penis taste like, is it good, do you like it?


----------



## DesiGuy1403

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1203636859694447





Check this out.
See who is the hater and who is decent. 

Let the support for this fanatic moron flow...


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

TurkeyForever said:


> Youtube videos show chicken feet and penises as foods in China.
> 
> How does chicken feet and penis taste like, is it good, do you like it?



Does the stereotype sound funny to you?

The tigers are critically endangered, do you think how many tiger penises could be tasted by 1.4 billion Chinese?

Do you like the feeling when the westerners labelled you as "raghead"? Then why you are doing the same to the Chinese people?

Look, we are reasonable people, we don't judge people by their ethnicity and appearance, but by their capability.

China has earned everything by hard work, and we are deserved to be the role model for all non-western developing countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Does the stereotype sound funny to you?
> 
> The tigers are critically endangered, do you think how many tiger penises could be tasted by 1.4 billion Chinese?
> 
> Do you like the feeling when the westerners labelled you as "raghead"? Then why you are doing the same to the Chinese people?
> 
> Look, we are reasonable people, we don't judge people by their ethnicity and appearance, but by their capability.
> 
> China has earned everything by hard work, and we are deserved to be the role model for all non-western developing countries.



Normally I stay far away from Chinese members' posts, but this was very well written. Especially the last line, with qualifications. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Does the stereotype sound funny to you?
> 
> The tigers are critically endangered, do you think how many tiger penises could be tasted by 1.4 billion Chinese?
> 
> Do you like the feeling when the westerners labelled you as "raghead"? Then why you are doing the same to the Chinese people?
> 
> Look, we are reasonable people, we don't judge people by their ethnicity and appearance, but by their capability.
> 
> China has earned everything by hard work, and we are deserved to be the role model for all non-western developing countries.



Tiger penis didn't know people ate tiger penis in China, you seem to have exprience.

Is it big? How do you eat that, swallow it at one go? Does it taste like chicken, do you like it a lot?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> Considering the fact that China did countless overland nuclear tests i assure you that China is far more radioactive than Japan. Infact Japan ahs very little radiation. Fukushima released almost nothing



So by your standard, both US and Russia are done.



TurkeyForever said:


> Tiger penis didn't know people ate tiger penis in China, you seem to have exprience.
> 
> Is it big? How do you eat that, swallow it at one go? Does it taste like chicken, do you like it a lot?



No, I didn't taste it, the meat of the wild animals is not hygienic.


----------



## TurkeyForever

Joe Shearer said:


> Normally I stay far away from Chinese members' posts, but this was very well written. Especially the last line, with qualifications. Thank you.



I don't agree with that role model how, become slaves of west and work in factories with "hard work" as he called it?

I'd rather die than to become a slave nation of USA.

We need intelligence more than hard work, even a 3 year old can copy things.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> No, I didn't taste it, the meat of the wild animals is not hygienic.



Not hygienic how, have you held a tiger penis in your hands to know it's dirty?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

TurkeyForever said:


> I don't agree with that role model how, become slaves of west and work in factories with "hard work" as he called it?
> 
> *I'd rather die than to become a slave nation of USA.
> 
> We need intelligence more than hard work, even a 3 year old can copy things.*



LMAO, China has already achieved countless number one. If you believe it can simply be done by copy and paste, then good luck for you.



TurkeyForever said:


> Not hygienic how, have you held a tiger penis in your hands to know it's dirty?



Dude, stop being jealous of us.

You should know that the US hasn't even considered you as a worthy player, that's why you are not really hated, but merely being despised.

We went from being despised to being hated, then that's quite something.


----------



## Joe Shearer

TurkeyForever said:


> I don't agree with that role model how, become slaves of west and work in factories with "hard work" as he called it?
> 
> I'd rather die than to become a slave nation of USA.
> 
> We need intelligence more than hard work, even a 3 year old can copy things.
> 
> 
> 
> Not hygienic how, have you held a tiger penis in your hands to know it's dirty?



Although I dislike Chinese arrogance and the horrible manners of their younger members, it would be very misleading to to think of China as a slave of the west. If anything, it sometimes seems to be the other way around. Or maybe that is my annoyance at arrogant behaviour speaking.


----------



## TurkeyForever

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> LMAO, China has already achieved countless number one. If you believe it can simply be done by copy and paste, then good luck for you.



Number one in tiger penis?

Do you export them or is it for internal consumption only?

The problem with the Chinese economy is.... what if the US decides to shut down all the factories and put an embargo on China? Imagine all the unemployed from the factories.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

TurkeyForever said:


> Number one in tiger penis?
> 
> Do you export them or is it for internal consumption only?
> 
> The problem with the Chinese economy is.... what if the US decides to shut down all the factories and put an embargo on China? Imagine all the unemployed from the factories.



That's MAD, China is the world factory with massive supply chains, no single country can fully replace us. If the US can do that, they would already do it.

You have no qualification to look down on us. Now try to behave yourself.


----------



## TurkeyForever

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Dude, stop being jealous of us.
> 
> You should know that the US hasn't even considered you as a worthy player, that's why you are not really hated, but merely being despised.
> 
> We went from being despised to being hated, then that's quite something.



Yes I'm so jelous of China because you eat tiger penises.

I'm also jelous of China because you are so worthy to the US that they make you their slaves for $1 per day in factories.

I also feel sad for my country, because we are not worthy of being the slaves of the USA.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Joe Shearer said:


> Although I dislike Chinese arrogance and the horrible manners of their younger members, it would be very misleading to to think of China as a slave of the west. If anything, it sometimes seems to be the other way around. Or maybe that is my annoyance at arrogant behaviour speaking.



At least we have the qualification to be arrogant, but those Turkish members have no qualification to be ignorant.


----------



## Joe Shearer

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> At least we have the qualification to be arrogant, but those Turkish members have no qualification to be ignorant.



True. LOL. You will forgive me for my amusement at the justification!!!


----------



## TurkeyForever

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> That's MAD, China is the world factory with massive supply chains, no single country can fully replace us. If the US can do that, they would already do it.
> 
> You have no qualification to look down on us. Now try to behave yourself.



What qualifications do you have, that you eat tiger penis? Does that some how make you feel like a big man?

USA can replace China in a heartbeat, India, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Phillipines among others, let's not forget Mexico which is dirt cheap.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> At least we have the qualification to be arrogant, but those Turkish members have no qualification to be ignorant.



If not eating tiger penis makes me ignorant so be it, I am very ignorant.

The only qualification the Chinese have is factory worker and world record at animal penis diet. 

I bet if aliens came to earth the Chinese would try to eat their penis before saying "hello"


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Joe Shearer said:


> True. LOL. You will forgive me for my amusement at the justification!!!



Well, you have to admit that even the most hawkish US members here can barely land a hit on us, the Olympic Game is now their only relief to "beating China".

Some Turkish members are showing incredible ignorance. Right now, I am the only one to debate here, but if our massive reinforcement comes along, he will start to hide and to cry like a little girl.


----------



## Joe Shearer

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, you have to admit that even the most hawkish US members here now can barely land a hit on us, the Olympic Game is now their only relief to "beating China".
> 
> Some Turkish members are showing incredible ignorance. Right now, I am the only one to debate here, but if our massive reinforcement comes along, he will start to hide and to cry like a little girl.



Well, just give me enough advance warning, so that I can emigrate to Macao as I always dreamt of doing.
@jbgt90

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

How did a thread about italy and some dimwitted migrants turn into a China - Turkey antagonism parade?

Tiger penises.....wtf.



Joe Shearer said:


> Well, just give me enough advance warning, so that I can emigrate to Macao as I always dreamt of doing.



Are you a fan of casinos Joe?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Joe Shearer said:


> Well, just give me enough advance warning, so that I can emigrate to Macao as I always dreamt of doing.
> @jbgt90



To be honest, I have really nothing against Turkey, although they always have a frenzy to support our separatist movement.

It seems that some Turkish members are forcing the Chinese members here to trash Turkey like we did to India, Japan, Vietnam.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Nilgiri said:


> How did a thread about italy and some dimwitted migrants turn into a China - Turkey antagonism parade?
> 
> Tiger penises.....wtf.
> 
> Are you a fan of casinos Joe?



No. Listen to the second line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Nilgiri said:


> How did a thread about italy and some dimwitted migrants turn into a China - Turkey antagonism parade?
> 
> Tiger penises.....wtf.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a fan of casinos Joe?



He started to post something that offended China. Otherwise, I would leave that thread alone.

Last year, Turkey has not behaved properly, now they have to apologize to Russia and learn how to behave themselves.



TurkeyForever said:


> If not eating tiger penis makes me ignorant so be it, I am very ignorant.
> 
> The only qualification the Chinese have is factory worker and world record at animal penis diet.
> 
> I bet if aliens came to earth the Chinese would try to eat their penis before saying "hello"



More evidence shows that your fearless is based on your ignorance.

You should learn from some of your compatriots how to respect a mighty country like China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pher

MarkusS said:


> Japan is a powerful economy with extremly high living standards. I think we have different ideas about weak and power. I would rather live in Kyoto for example than in any chinese city.


You know shit about China and japan. japan with extremly high living standards? don't make me laugh. the comsuption of meat, vegetable, fruits and living space per capital, China exceed japan in big margin. Japan is just a country of high income accompanied by even higher price.

That is why you west expatriate pick China as number 1 destination in their choice. of course, I don't expect loser like you could afford to visit China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

pher said:


> You know shit about China and japan. japan with with extremly high living standards? don't make me laugh. per capital, the comsuption of meat, vegetable, fruits and living space, China exceed japan in big margin. Japan is just a country of high income accompanied by even higher price.
> 
> That is why you west expatriate pick China as number 1 destination in their choice. of course, I don't expect loser like you could afford to visit China.



He has already visited China many times, but he is acting like a professional troll.


----------



## pher

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> He has already visited China many times, but he is acting like a professional troll.


maybe he just braged, who knows. after all, he is an italian. we all know what does that mean. having zero respect or credibility here in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

pher said:


> maybe he just braged, who knows. after all, he is an italian. we all know what does that mean. having zeor respect here in China.



Yep, he can keep bullying the helpless Muslim immigrants, but his ammunition is just too weak against China.

All his attacks against China is rather itchy albeit not harmful like the Vietnamese's attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> He started to post something that offended China. Otherwise, I would leave that thread alone.
> 
> Last year, Turkey has not behaved properly, now they have to apologize to Russia and learn how to behave themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence shows that your fearless is based on your ignorance.
> 
> You should learn from some of your compatriots how to respect a mighty country like China.




When Greek meets Greek, then is the tug of war.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Joe Shearer said:


> When Greek meets Greek, then is the tug of war.



Our pride is too strong now, we are basically immune to the racist attack.

More racist attack against China will only hurt themselves, especially those developing countries who also subjected to the racism by themselves.


----------



## Joe Shearer

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Our pride is too strong now, we are basically immune to the racist attack.
> 
> More racist attack against China will only hurt themselves, especially those developing countries who also sub
> jected to the racism by themselves.



I got the first line.


----------



## pher

TurkeyForever said:


> Youtube videos show chicken feet and penises as foods in China.
> 
> How does chicken feet and penis taste like, is it good, do you like it?


yes, we like them, what is your point? I also feel french snail disgusting, does it matter? chicken feet here is far more expensive than chicken itself. as for penis, believe me it is out of your range of comsuption. even in china only rich people have the opportunity to try it once in a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Joe Shearer said:


> I got the first line.



In fact, many Turkish members have a fragile mind, they already got hurt badly by getting rejected by Europe for more than a half century.

Some Turkish members were still quite nice to China, that's why I don't want to resort the nasty attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> In fact, many Turkish members have a fragile mind, they already got hurt badly by getting rejected by Europe for more than a half century.
> 
> Some Turkish members were still quite nice to China, that's why I don't want to resort the nasty attack.



Ask someone to translate for you...."....na ghar ka, na ghat ka."


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Joe Shearer said:


> Ask someone to translate for you...."....na ghar ka, na ghat ka."



I never use the Google translator from Chinese to English, the outcome always looks weird.


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> So by your standard, both US and Russia are done.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't taste it, the meat of the wild animals is not hygienic.




USA and russia pretty much are fucked up by that standard. There are areas in russia you cant enter or you die. Much of western USA is covered by fallout. Fukushima on the other side released very little radiation because the inner reactor stayed intact. A coal plant for example releases more radiation. (yes coal plants release radation and the left overs sometimes are more radioactive than nuclear waste thanks to radon enrichment of coal).

That said i´m sure China has nice place where not so much people are. I´m not that much into mega cities.



pher said:


> You know shit about China and japan. japan with extremly high living standards? don't make me laugh. the comsuption of meat, vegetable, fruits and living space per capital, China exceed japan in big margin. Japan is just a country of high income accompanied by even higher price.
> 
> That is why you west expatriate pick China as number 1 destination in their choice. of course, I don't expect loser like you could afford to visit China.




I already was in china and prefered Japan. ts plain and simple better for me. Whats your problem amigo? You have a problem with a free mind? Travel to china is less expensive than my travel to Chile this year. So no need to get personal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pher

MarkusS said:


> USA and russia pretty much are fucked up by that standard. There are areas in russia you cant enter or you die. Much of western USA is covered by fallout. Fukushima on the other side released very little radiation because the inner reactor stayed intact. A coal plant for example releases more radiation. (yes coal plants release radation and the left overs sometimes are more radioactive than nuclear waste thanks to radon enrichment of coal).
> 
> That said i´m sure China has nice place where not so much people are. I´m not that much into mega cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already was in china and prefered Japan. ts plain and simple better for me. Whats your problem amigo? You have a problem with a free mind? Travel to china is less expensive than my travel to Chile this year. So no need to get personal.


you can have your free mind to like anywhere you want, it does not matter, but don't brag the japan's extremly high living standards here, it is just a joke.


----------



## MarkusS

pher said:


> you can have your free mind to like anywhere you want, it does not matter, but don't brag the japan's extremly high living standards here, it is just a joke.




They dont have slums like in china and cleaner environment there. Also i prefer their language. They are more polite and very cool headed people. Their language sounds melodic for a european. Their food is rather normal. I have much respect for them. 

You have extreme poverty in china and slums. You also have super rich in china but the difference is enormous.

I´m free in my opinion and what you think about that is irrelevant. Whats your problem? Want force me to like china more or what?

P.s.: I like Panda bears.



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Do you live your life according to Catholic scriptures?
> Catholicism say that its wrong/sin to have sex before marriage? Do you practice it?
> 
> Please give me a favour you Islamophobic italain ..deport all Muslims and banned the entry of Muslim in italy and this will stop your constant moaning and bitching




Who are you to judge me? 

No human is perfect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pher

MarkusS said:


> They dont have slums like in china and cleaner environment there. Also i prefer their language. They are more polite and very cool headed people. Their language sounds melodic for a european. Their food is rather normal. I have much respect for them.
> 
> You have extreme poverty in china and slums. You also have super rich in china but the difference is enormous.
> 
> I´m free in my opinion and what you think about that is irrelevant. Whats your problem? Want force me to like china more or what?
> 
> P.s.: I like Panda bears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you to judge me?
> 
> No human is perfect.


Are you joking again, do you? where is the so-called slum in China? in your imagination or you confused China and india. As I told you before, average Chinese enjoys a far bigger living space than japan, consume far more meat, vegetable and fruit, which make our life good. As for your love for their language, what does it have to do with "extremly high living standards"?

Frankly speaking, most Chinese visited italy felt deeply dispointed and regreted, dirty, broken, unsafe and messy. People are appalled by how backward it looks like. You should try to jump the well to watch the world objectively. The developed country title bring you nowhere.


----------



## MarkusS

pher said:


> Are you joking again, do you? where is the so-called slum in China? in your imagination or you confused China and india. As I told you before, average Chinese enjoys a far bigger living space than japan, consume far more meat, vegetable and fruit, which make our life good. As for your love for their language, what does it have to do with "extremly high living standards"?
> 
> Frankly speaking, most Chinese visited italy felt deeply dispointed and regreted, dirty, broken, unsafe and messy. People are appalled by how backward it looks like. You should try to jump the well to watch the world objectively. The developed country title bring you nowhere.




Doesnt look like Fireze to me amigo:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pher

MarkusS said:


> Doesnt look like Fireze to me amigo:


Are you kdding me, the first pic definately not China mailand, most likely from taiwan or hongkong. I forgive you if you couldn't tell the diffirence but every chinese can casue it is a diffirent writing language. As for the second, I presump it is taken in Shanghai, awaitng for demolish. Do you have any idea of those owner worth of these house, million dollars, remember it is dollar. Some time it keeps that way just because the owners are too greedy to reach a settlement.

If you focus on negative aspect, you can find tons of them in any country. The following is japan slums, enjoy yourself.


----------



## The Sandman

pher said:


> hongkong


You're right it's Kowloon- Hong kong 
http://kotaku.com/the-last-days-of-chinas-lawless-mega-slum-1380581093

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

pher said:


> Are you kdding me, the first pic definately not China mailand, most likely from taiwan or hongkong. I forgive you if you couldn't tell the diffirence but every chinese can casue it is a diffirent writing language. As for the second, I presump it is taken in Shanghai, awaitng for demolish. Do you have any idea of those owner worth of these house, million dollars, remember it is dollar. Some time it keeps that way just because the owners are too greedy to reach a settlement.
> 
> If you focus on negative aspect, you can find tons of them in any country. The following is japan slums, enjoy yourself.
> 
> View attachment 325421
> 
> View attachment 325422
> 
> 
> View attachment 325423
> 
> View attachment 325424




The last two pictures are from Laos and india. Its not a good thing to just type slums japan into google and take the first pics found. The following article is about a japanese delegation visiting slums in Laos, india and Cambodia. Areas like this dont exist in Japan. 

The last picture for example is quoted from the slum daravi in mumbai / india.

So why dont you check your sources before saying something like this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pher

MarkusS said:


> The last two pictures are from Laos and india. Its not a good thing to just type slums japan into google and take the first pics found. The following article is about a japanese delegation visiting slums in Laos, india and Cambodia. Areas like this dont exist in Japan.
> 
> The last picture for example is quoted from the slum daravi in mumbai / india.
> 
> So why dont you check your sources before saying something like this?


maybe a mistake, the same as you taking hongkong for mainland china. I just want to make a point here. here you go more authentic japan.


----------



## MarkusS

pher said:


> View attachment 325427
> 
> maybe a mistake, the same as you taking hongkong for mainland china. I just want to make a point here. here you go more authentic japan.
> View attachment 325426



Evry nation has its poor but seriously why you allow such conditions in Tibet for example?






We have our own bad regions mostly in the south. Napoli for example has some fucked up areas.

On a sidenote i still dont get your anger. I chose Japan any day over China. Japan is more european in standards for me.

Many italians think that way.

I give you an example...we have a very great cruiseline in italy Costa Crociere. In the last years it gained somehow popularity in china and some chinese families book mediterranean cruises...

They dont know how to behave. I was with my girl and her parents on a cruise last year and there were a few japanese and some chinese families also on board. The japanese people were very humble, polite with great manners...

You have rules on a italian liner. You go with good clothes into the dining room. You get placed. You talk calm and you dont shout. 

The chinese stormed the dining room in tshirts and shorts, They were loud. They treated the staff rude. The mother of my girl got angry and demanded another table and we were seated further away. Other italian / french and german guests also demanded another table further away. 

You cant denie that many chinese behave bad (i say many and not all) since your own government prints memos for chinese tourists as guides how to behave and i know that some higher ranked chinese are deeply sorrow and disturbed about such behavior from large parts of their people. 

Honestly that kind of behavior costs your nation much sympathy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pher

MarkusS said:


> Evry nation has its poor but seriously why you allow such conditions in Tibet for example?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have our own bad regions mostly in the south. Napoli for example has some fucked up areas.
> 
> On a sidenote i still dont get your anger. I chose Japan any day over China. Japan is more european in standards for me.
> 
> Many italians think that way.
> 
> I give you an example...we have a very great cruiseline in italy Costa Crociere. In the last years it gained somehow popularity in china and some chinese families book mediterranean cruises...
> 
> They dont know how to behave. I was with my girl and her parents on a cruise last year and there were a few japanese and some chinese families also on board. The japanese people were very humble, polite with great manners...
> 
> You have rules on a italian liner. You go with good clothes into the dining room. You get placed. You talk calm and you dont shout.
> 
> The chinese stormed the dining room in tshirts and shorts, They were loud. They treated the staff rude. The mother of my girl got angry and demanded another table and we were seated further away. Other italian / french and german guests also demanded another table further away.
> 
> You cant denie that many chinese behave bad (i say many and not all) since your own government prints memos for chinese tourists as guides how to behave and i know that some higher ranked chinese are deeply sorrow and disturbed about such behavior from large parts of their people.
> 
> Honestly that kind of behavior costs your nation much sympathy.



Why do you keep changing subject here? Every country has good and bad tourists, US is ranked No.1 rude tourists in the world, does it matter?

You don't like our style, fine. we don't like yours either, especially we couldn't endure the klank noise sound of your knife, fork and plate clash with each other. Knife is supposed to be used in kitchen, and only barbarians use them on the table.

In one word, your opinion have zero effect on us, we don't care. on the contrary, your government is so desperate that it even set up visa office in our fourth tire city trying to lure our people visit your country. You should go to protest that.


----------



## MarkusS

pher said:


> Why do you keep changing subject here? Every country has good and bad tourists, US is ranked No.1 rude tourists in the world, does it matter?
> 
> You don't like our style, fine. we don't like yours either, especially we couldn't endure the klank noise sound of your knife, fork and plate clash with each other. Knife is supposed to be used in kitchen, and only barbarians use them on the table.
> 
> In one word, your opinion have zero effect on us, we don't care. on the contrary, your government is so desperate that it even set up visa office in our fourth tire city trying to lure our people visit your country. You should go to protest that.




We consider it barbaric and savage how you slurp down your food...

And you do care. Your government takes great offense at how chinese act outside china.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pher

MarkusS said:


> We consider it barbaric and savage how you slurp down your food...
> 
> And you do care. Your government takes great offense at how chinese act outside china.


As I said, we don't care. It is your government beg us to visit. shame!!!


----------



## MarkusS

pher said:


> As I said, we don't care. It is your government beg us to visit. shame!!!



Its called business. You are to blame if you come. I would hate to have such low living standards as you have. 

And while we talk about shame...dude Japan fucked you up bad in WW II. That was nasty. Did you even fight back or what? No wonder you are hurt from that. That was savage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pher

MarkusS said:


> Its called business. You are to blame if you come. I would hate to have such low living standards as you have.
> 
> And while we talk about shame...dude Japan fucked you up bad in WW II. That was nasty. Did you even fight back or what? No wonder you are hurt from that. That was savage.


oh, japan invaded China, couldn't make it just like german to russian. that is all except they behaved like a animal. and they ended up being nuked, still pending to our revenge.

You want to mention suffering, did our defeated enemy from east fucked you european big in the past, hence come your whip of god and yellow peril. Even turks fucked you up big. as far as I know, they usually slaughtered your whole city, burning them to the ground.

As for you italians, don't get me start. You even get fucked up by primitive Ethiopias, that is a real shame.


----------



## MarkusS

pher said:


> oh, japan invaded China, couldn't make it just like german to russian. that is all except they behaved like a animal. and they ended up being nuked, still pending to our revenge.
> 
> You want to mention suffering, did our defeated enemy from east fucked you european big in the past, hence come your whip of god and yellow peril. Even turks fucked you up big. as far as I know, they usually slaughtered your whole city, burning them to the ground.
> 
> As for you italians, don't get me start. You even get fucked up by primitive Ethiopias, that is a real shame.



peace amigo. Dont understand your last few sentences. I guess you are angry so much that you are losing on grammar. calm down. You are foaming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Right now, I am the only one to debate here, but if our massive reinforcement comes along, he will start to hide and to cry like a little girl.



Yes, you need reinforcement to eat tiger penis, you and your chinese buddies can have a tiger penis party.

Cry like a little girl? At least I don't look like a little girl 



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Last year, Turkey has not behaved properly, now they have to apologize to Russia and learn how to behave themselves.
> 
> You should learn from some of your compatriots how to respect a mighty country like China.



You better behave or USA will shut down the factories, know you place factory worker.

mighty country like china?

More like mighty factory worker that eats tiger penis.



pher said:


> That is why you west expatriate pick China as number 1 destination in their choice. of course, I don't expect loser like you could afford to visit China.



Don't call Markus a loser, he has a mighty past the Roman Empire Markus is not a loser, the real loser is you, factory worker for USA eating tiger penis.

In China they hate everyone that isn't very white this includes; Africans, Pakistanis, Indians.

In China they are racist against everyone with darker skin tone but they look up to white western people.






Many other youtube videos showing how China is a very racist country.



Joe Shearer said:


> When Greek meets Greek, then is the tug of war.



Before you Indians back these chinese up blindly, you need to realize they are racist against your people.

Chinese people are racist to everyone that doesn't have very western white skin color.








ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Our pride is too strong now, we are basically immune to the racist attack.
> 
> More racist attack against China will only hurt themselves, especially those developing countries who also subjected to the racism by themselves.



Racist attacks against China?

Who are you kidding, EVERYONE knows China is racist against everyone but white people.


----------



## TurkeyForever

pher said:


> *where is the so-called slum in China? in your imagination or you confused China and india. *
> 
> *Frankly speaking, most Chinese visited italy felt deeply dispointed and regreted, dirty, broken, unsafe and messy.*



This is the true face of the chinese people, racist against India and Italy in one post.








pher said:


> we couldn't endure the klank noise sound of your knife, fork and plate clash with each other. *Knife is supposed to be used in kitchen, and only barbarians use them on the table.*



Typical Chinese racism, saying everyone that uses a knife when eating is a barbarian.



MarkusS said:


> Its called business. You are to blame if you come. I would hate to have such low living standards as you have.
> 
> And while we talk about shame...dude Japan fucked you up bad in WW II. That was nasty. Did you even fight back or what? No wonder you are hurt from that. That was savage.



Long live Japan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pher

TurkeyForever said:


> Yes, you need reinforcement to eat tiger penis, you and your chinese buddies can have a tiger penis party.
> 
> Cry like a little girl? At least I don't look like a little girl
> 
> 
> 
> You better behave or USA will shut down the factories, know you place factory worker.
> 
> mighty country like china?
> 
> More like mighty factory worker that eats tiger penis.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't call Markus a loser, he has a mighty past the Roman Empire Markus is not a loser, the real loser is you, factory worker for USA eating tiger penis.
> 
> In China they hate everyone that isn't very white this includes; Africans, Pakistanis, Indians.
> 
> In China they are racist against everyone with darker skin tone but they look up to white western people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many other youtube videos showing how China is a very racist country.
> 
> 
> 
> Before you Indians back these chinese up blindly, you need to realize they are racist against your people.
> 
> Chinese people are racist to everyone that doesn't have very western white skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist attacks against China?
> 
> Who are you kidding, EVERYONE knows China is racist against everyone but white people.


A turk come out to talk about white-whorsihip, what a joke it is. A country cry and beg to join white-dominated EU, volunteered to act a human shield for white-dominated Nato to bear the first wave strike of russia. Do everything US direct you. this is called white-worship.

In ottoman time, you taxed balkan first white boy to form your elite troop, your sultan was so eager to get a white wife so that they can add some white element into its loyal blood. How inferior you people must feel to do things like that.

On national level, your country licks US and EU beyond imagination although they treat turkey as a dirt, opening support kurd freedom fighter and plan coup again your government. on personal level, you is so eager to jump out to defend a white italian, although he veiw you again as a dirt. What a clown. show your royalty to white somewhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

These chinese are delusional, are racist to other skin colors and eat tiger penis.

White Italian? He and I have the same DNA, go read history.

Oh wait you can't read history because china banned many websites? 

You chinese suck up to blue eyed blonde "very white" people, you are racist against everyone else. You actually wish you were white, you even dislike your own race.

You should be ashamed you do slave job for USA for $1 per day.

But you don't have shame do you? That is why you eat tiger penis.

Long live Japan!












Chinese attcack black people in Italy =






Italy should kick these racists out.

AWWW fights like a girl =


----------



## MarkusS

pher said:


> A turk come out to talk about white-whorsihip, what a joke it is. A country cry and beg to join white-dominated EU, volunteered to act a human shield for white-dominated Nato to bear the first wave strike of russia. Do everything US direct you. this is called white-worship.
> 
> In ottoman time, you taxed balkan first white boy to form your elite troop, your sultan was so eager to get a white wife so that they can add some white element into its loyal blood. How inferior you people must feel to do things like that.
> 
> On national level, your country licks US and EU beyond imagination although they treat turkey as a dirt, opening support kurd freedom fighter and plan coup again your government. on personal level, you is so eager to jump out to defend a white italian, although he veiw you again as a dirt. What a clown. show your royalty to white somewhere else.




With all due respect. I got paid in China to attend a nightclub. You guys hire us europeans in nightclubs and even in business meetings too appear more international. All you have to do is sit there, chat around and get free drinks. 

I dont view him as dirt. I see turkey as rival and hostile in some aspects but dont belittle him as a person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

MarkusS said:


> With all due respect. I got paid in China to attend a nightclub. You guys hire us europeans in nightclubs and even in business meetings too appear more international. All you have to do is sit there, chat around and get free drinks.
> 
> I dont view him as dirt. I see turkey as rival and hostile in some aspects but dont belittle him as a person.



That sounds like a nice job 

I'm not sure he knows how Italians look.

Anyone that looks mediterranean the chinese will not like, they only like blonde and very white western looks. They are racist if you look like the typical Italian, Spanish or Turkish.

Sure we have blonde blue eyed people but I'd say majority in our countries have a mediterranean skin tone.

The chinese are just butthurt the small nation of Japan beat them in the past.

Without USA factories half of China would have no food to eat.

They make $1 per day working as slaves, but live in denial thinking they are a super power.

To make it worse the people in China are racist, think they are better than others.

No one wants China as a super power, why would we accept a racist super power?


----------



## UKBengali

TurkeyForever said:


> That sounds like a nice job
> 
> I'm not sure he knows how Italians look.
> 
> Anyone that looks mediterranean the chinese will not like, they only like blonde and very white western looks. They are racist if you look like the typical Italian, Spanish or Turkish.
> 
> Sure we have blonde blue eyed people but I'd say majority in our countries have a mediterranean skin tone.
> 
> The chinese are just butthurt the small nation of Japan beat them in the past.
> 
> Without USA factories half of China would have no food to eat.
> 
> They make $1 per day working as slaves, but live in denial thinking they are a super power.
> 
> To make it worse the people in China are racist, think they are better than others.
> 
> No one wants China as a super power, why would we accept a racist super power?



Sorry dude - a lot of countries in Asia, ME, Africa and Latin America would welcome China becoming a
superpower and this should happen in the 2025-2030 timeframe.

Chinese factory workers make at least 500 US dollars a month so they work for 20-25 dollars a day
minimum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

UKBengali said:


> Sorry dude - a lot of countries in Asia, ME, Africa and Latin America would welcome China becoming a
> superpower and this should happen in the 2025-2030 timeframe.
> 
> Chinese factory workers make at least 500 US dollars a month so they work for 20-25 dollars a day
> minimum.



All these countries would say no to China as a super power:






No one in west would accept it either, neither would russia.

Africa? They know chinese are racist people especially towards blacks.

Not a chance china will become a super power, more likely Japan might.

The only people that want china as super power is the chinese.


----------



## UKBengali

TurkeyForever said:


> All these countries would say no to China as a super power:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one in west would accept it either.
> 
> Africa? They know chinese are racist people especially towards blacks.
> 
> Not a chance china will become a super power, more likely Japan might.



Really?

China is already the richest country on the planet in PPP,
and at current growth rates will displace US around 2020 to become
largest in nominal terms.

They have built the world's fastest supercomputer using their own chips
and seem to be leading the US in hypersonic missile technology.

You don't like Chinese but 1.3 billion people, soon to be developed country, will become
a superpower in every sense.

PS - Do you know they are building 2 aircraft carriers right now and churning out 3
8000 tonne destroyers in one year? If that is not a soon to be superpower, then I
don't know what is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afriend

Shaheer ul haq said:


> That is called oppression. Or racism. Or hypocrisy.


I guess it's prevention. There more people in the community to exploit innocent souls and turn them into ticking bomb than any other



UKBengali said:


> Really?
> 
> China is already the richest country on the planet in PPP,
> and at current growth rates will displace US around 2020 to become
> largest in nominal terms.
> 
> They have built the world's fastest supercomputer using their own chips
> and seem to be leading the US in hypersonic missile technology.
> 
> You don't like Chinese but 1.3 billion people, soon to be developed country, will become
> a superpower in every sense.
> 
> PS - Do you know they are building 2 aircraft carriers right now and churning out 3
> 8000 tonne destroyers in one year? If that is not a soon to be superpower, then I
> don't know what is.


What has it got to do with a ukbengali? Bengal ain't doing great neither is UK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

UKBengali said:


> Really?
> 
> China is already the richest country on the planet in PPP,
> and at current growth rates will displace US around 2020 to become
> largest in nominal terms.
> 
> They have built the world's fastest supercomputer using their own chips
> and seem to be leading the US in hypersonic missile technology.
> 
> You don't like Chinese but 1.3 billion people, soon to be developed country, will become
> a superpower in every sense.
> 
> PS - Do you know they are building 2 aircraft carriers right now and churning out 3
> 8000 tonne destroyers in one year? If that is not a soon to be superpower, then I
> don't know what is.




China isa regional power and bound to be one by its culture. A super power must be able to influence otehrs in evry aspect. Rome as a suepr power because it romanized people. The Uk was a super power for the same reason as well as Spain. Today USA is a superpower. But China? Can´t because people dont want be chinese or see chinese movies or take its cultural aspects. 

And please? Making 3 8000 tons destroyers epr year makes one a sueprpower? Our yard Fincantieri churs out more war ships per year. Does this make Fincantieri a Sueprpower or what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

UKBengali said:


> Really?
> 
> China is already the richest country on the planet in PPP,
> and at current growth rates will displace US around 2020 to become
> largest in nominal terms.
> 
> They have built the world's fastest supercomputer using their own chips
> and seem to be leading the US in hypersonic missile technology.
> 
> You don't like Chinese but 1.3 billion people, soon to be developed country, will become
> a superpower in every sense.
> 
> PS - Do you know they are building 2 aircraft carriers right now and churning out 3
> 8000 tonne destroyers in one year? If that is not a soon to be superpower, then I
> don't know what is.



It's not that I don't like chinese, it's their racism towards all that isn't white with blue eyes.

I could like them if they stopped being racists.

china won't even become a regional power, Japan will however.


----------



## UKBengali

MarkusS said:


> China isa regional power and bound to be one by its culture. A super power must be able to influence otehrs in evry aspect. Rome as a suepr power because it romanized people. The Uk was a super power for the same reason as well as Spain. Today USA is a superpower. But China? Can´t because people dont want be chinese or see chinese movies or take its cultural aspects.
> 
> And please? Making 3 8000 tons destroyers epr year makes one a sueprpower? Our yard Fincantieri churs out more war ships per year. Does this make Fincantieri a Sueprpower or what?



Dude - I am talking about 8000 tonne destroyers with sophisticated AESA radars and 64-cell VLS here,
not tiny corvettes or minesweepers.
Only the US can match this rate of destroyer construction. For comparison the UK Royal
Navy only has 7 destroyers, and that is the 3rd most powerful Navy on the planet.

As China develops into a rich society then more people will become aware of it's culture and be interested
in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

UKBengali said:


> Dude - I am talking about 8000 tonne destroyers with sophisticated AESA radars and 64-cell VLS here,
> not tiny corvettes or minesweepers.
> Only the US can match this rate of destroyer construction. For comparison the UK Royal
> Navy only has 7 destroyers, and that is the 3rd most powerful Navy on the planet.
> 
> As China develops into a rich society then more people will become aware of it's culture and be interested
> in it.




No, since nobody wants look like them. Their culture is not inclusive. Thats not meant in a bad way.

"Hey! Did you see this chinese superhero?" said no kid in europe ever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

UKBengali said:


> As China develops into a rich society then more people will become aware of it's culture and be interested
> in it.



No one but the chinese will be interested in eating tiger penis.


----------



## Joe Shearer

TurkeyForever said:


> No one but the chinese will be interested in eating tiger penis.



You mentioned that the Chinese are racist, and are just as racist towards Indians as they are towards Europeans or others who aren't actually blonde and blue-eyed. 

I know that.

But I also know that we are not exactly the most loved among a large number of countries in the middle East, because a majority of our population is not Muslim, a minority is Muslim, and we have a country on our borders - both sides - that is Muslim. The automatic, unthinking assumption is that we must be oppressors of Muslims.

So be it. We have no illusions about this nonsense, just as we have no illusions about racist nonsense. Why should we have illusions about racism, when we ourselves have this deep societal fault running inside us? We know and understand Chinese racist prejudice, because we know and understand our own racist prejudice. We know and understand Muslim religious prejudice, because we know and understand, from direct observation inside our own country, anti-Muslim religious prejudice. Those who understand both these recognise them both as ugly defects to be removed by education and travel and development of a spirit of understanding of diversity and tolerance, even acceptance of such diversity.

For some of us, sadly a small number, not yet the overwhelming majority that we should like it to be, these prejudices are things to laugh at - along with others that no other country in the world suffers from - and we laugh at it when it appears within us. 

If you like, that entitles us to laugh at others who suffer from it as well, not in an unkind way, but in an indulgent way, in the way that one who has got past a difficult hurdle is amused, but yet encouraging, towards others who have yet to face it and overcome it.

That is why the joke about Greek meeting Greek, which is an old proverb, and the origin of the game of pulling the rope in athletic competitions; when one set of prejudices encounters another, and recognises that other as prejudiced, and ignores its own, it is amusing, wouldn't you agree? When a member of an ethnic group, that displays open and blatant prejudice against Indians because of the religion that many Indians (not all) follow, mocks another ethnic group, that also displays open and blatant prejudice against Indians because of the dark skin of many Indians (not all), I hope you will forgive us (some of us, not all) for being amused.

Of course, both sides will have their sycophants, hoping to gain some approval by showing approval. It adds to the amusement.

Thank you, @TurkeyForever .
Thank you, @pher .

If you can get to the stage where you can laugh at yourselves for your own absurd behaviour, you can have a conversation. Till then, it is a shouting match, which reduces your dignity to shreds, and which makes onlookers laugh at both of you for being silly, prejudiced idiots pointing at each other's defects.


----------



## shhh

afriend said:


> I guess it's prevention. There more people in the community to exploit innocent souls and turn them into ticking bomb than any other



You are not very smart if you think oppressing people will save yourself from them.


----------



## TurkeyForever

Joe Shearer said:


> You mentioned that the Chinese are racist, and are just as racist towards Indians as they are towards Europeans or others who aren't actually blonde and blue-eyed.
> 
> I know that.
> 
> But I also know that we are not exactly the most loved among a large number of countries in the middle East, because a majority of our population is not Muslim, a minority is Muslim, and we have a country on our borders - both sides - that is Muslim. The automatic, unthinking assumption is that we must be oppressors of Muslims.
> 
> So be it. We have no illusions about this nonsense, just as we have no illusions about racist nonsense. Why should we have illusions about racism, when we ourselves have this deep societal fault running inside us? We know and understand Chinese racist prejudice, because we know and understand our own racist prejudice. We know and understand Muslim religious prejudice, because we know and understand, from direct observation inside our own country, anti-Muslim religious prejudice. Those who understand both these recognise them both as ugly defects to be removed by education and travel and development of a spirit of understanding of diversity and tolerance, even acceptance of such diversity.
> 
> For some of us, sadly a small number, not yet the overwhelming majority that we should like it to be, these prejudices are things to laugh at - along with others that no other country in the world suffers from - and we laugh at it when it appears within us.
> 
> If you like, that entitles us to laugh at others who suffer from it as well, not in an unkind way, but in an indulgent way, in the way that one who has got past a difficult hurdle is amused, but yet encouraging, towards others who have yet to face it and overcome it.
> 
> That is why the joke about Greek meeting Greek, which is an old proverb, and the origin of the game of pulling the rope in athletic competitions; when one set of prejudices encounters another, and recognises that other as prejudiced, and ignores its own, it is amusing, wouldn't you agree? When a member of an ethnic group, that displays open and blatant prejudice against Indians because of the religion that many Indians (not all) follow, mocks another ethnic group, that also displays open and blatant prejudice against Indians because of the dark skin of many Indians (not all), I hope you will forgive us (some of us, not all) for being amused.
> 
> Of course, both sides will have their sycophants, hoping to gain some approval by showing approval. It adds to the amusement.
> 
> Thank you, @TurkeyForever .
> Thank you, @pher .
> 
> If you can get to the stage where you can laugh at yourselves for your own absurd behaviour, you can have a conversation. Till then, it is a shouting match, which reduces your dignity to shreds, and which makes onlookers laugh at both of you for being silly, prejudiced idiots pointing at each other's defects.



People from India and Pakistan are not racist they are good.

However in India (not sure if Pakistan has this) you have the caste culture. You are racist towards some of your own citizens because they are darker in skin color. You need to get rid of this as soon as possible.

In Turkey we have people that look german but we also have people that are very dark skinned in the south-east kurds/arabs usually, we also have dark skinned gypsies, similar to the ones in Romania.

But in Turkey we don't even talk or think about dark skin, no matter what you look like you are our equal.

So change that silly caste system in India and you will be fine.

Chinese people however are racist towards others outside their country, everything that isn't very western white they look down upon. That is why China will never become a super power as it won't have allies/friends because it doesn't respect others.

In an ideal world I'd like to see India and Pakistan together become a super power, you are neither black and neither white, you'd be the perfect super power that doesn't care about race and skin color.

USA and the west are racists, just look at the internal race fighting in the US lately. Also one of the reasons they don't want Turkey in the EU, they think being a little more white makes them better, religion is just a fake excuse they use.

Screw the west, long live India and Pakistan as the new super power.

Chinese can keep eating tiger penis and living in a fantasy, working for the USA for $1 a day.


----------



## Joe Shearer

TurkeyForever said:


> People from India and Pakistan are not racist they are good.
> 
> However in India (not sure if Pakistan has this) you have the caste culture. You are racist towards some of your own citizens because they are darker in skin color. You need to get rid of this as soon as possible.
> 
> In Turkey we have people that look german but we also have people that are very dark skinned in the south-east kurds/arabs usually, we also have dark skinned gypsies, similar to the ones in Romania.
> 
> But in Turkey we don't even talk or think about dark skin, no matter what you look like you are our equal.
> 
> So change that silly caste system in India and you will be fine.
> 
> Chinese people however are racist towards others outside their country, everything that isn't very western white they look down upon. That is why China will never become a super power as it won't have allies/friends because it doesn't respect others.
> 
> In an ideal world I'd like to see India and Pakistan together become a super power, you are neither black and neither white, you'd be the perfect super power that doesn't care about race and skin color.
> 
> USA and the west are racists, just look at the internal race fighting in the US lately. Also one of the reasons they don't want Turkey in the EU, they think being a little more white makes them better, religion is just a fake excuse they use.
> 
> Screw the west, long live India and Pakistan as the new super power.
> 
> Chinese can keep eating tiger penis and living in a fantasy, working for the USA for $1 a day.



In case you didn't notice, I mentioned that specifically in my post. I agree wholly with you, and I do something in real life intended to defeat this thinking - but it will take years,decades, maybe even centuries. You have no idea how deeply embedded in society it is.

As for the rest, I continue to watch the conversation with avid interest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

Joe Shearer said:


> In case you didn't notice, I mentioned that specifically in my post. I agree wholly with you, and I do something in real life intended to defeat this thinking - but it will take years,decades, maybe even centuries. You have no idea how deeply embedded in society it is.
> 
> As for the rest, I continue to watch the conversation with avid interest



I chose Hinduism as school project so I learned a lot about Indian culture.

India has to get rid of the caste system and Pakistan needs a secular political system like in Turkey.

No one should care about other peoples religions, it's not the government jobs to say what you can and cannot believe in. If you want you should be able to believe in eating tiger penis like they do in china.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

UKBengali said:


> Dude - I am talking about 8000 tonne destroyers with sophisticated AESA radars and 64-cell VLS here,
> not tiny corvettes or minesweepers.
> Only the US can match this rate of destroyer construction. For comparison the UK Royal
> Navy only has 7 destroyers, and that is the 3rd most powerful Navy on the planet.
> 
> As China develops into a rich society then more people will become aware of it's culture and be interested
> in it.



We also build 3 8000 tons fast-attack nuclear subs at the same times.

2 aircraft carrier production lines
3 destroyer production lines
2 nuclear sub production lines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> We also build 3 8000 tons fast-attack nuclear subs at the same times.
> 
> 2 aircraft carrier production lines
> 3 destroyer production lines
> 2 nuclear sub production lines
> 
> View attachment 325736



You forgot:
2 tiger penis production lines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

TurkeyForever said:


> I chose Hinduism as school project so I learned a lot about Indian culture.
> 
> India has to get rid of the caste system and Pakistan needs a secular political system like in Turkey.
> 
> No one should care about other peoples religions, it's not the government jobs to say what you can and cannot believe in. If you want you should be able to believe in eating tiger penis like they do in china.



Protect me from that fate. I have other ways to 'get it up'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Providence

This is a better way of dealing with the problem rather than pushing a ban on ramadan celebrations and whipping muslims if they wear their traditional head cap as is done in CHina.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> We also build 3 8000 tons fast-attack nuclear subs at the same times.
> 
> 2 aircraft carrier production lines
> 3 destroyer production lines
> 2 nuclear sub production lines
> 
> View attachment 325736



Too many people are butt-hurt that China will soon be a superpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

UKBengali said:


> Too many people are butt-hurt that China will soon be a superpower.



AHAHAH thanks for the laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

